# Forum About Russia Politics  Western Propaganda aka клюква lol

## BappaBa

Давно хотелось собрать в одну тему шедевры (в основном кино), к-рыми западному обывателю промывали(-ют) мозг на протяжении десятилетий, прививая русофобию, антикоммунизм (кроме goddamn ruskies есть еще кубинцы, вьетнамцы, корейцы) 
Итак, первое блюдо с развесистой клюквой. =)  *Ilsa the Tigress of Siberia* (1977) 
Сибирь. 1953 год.
Как вы думаете, кто это может быть? 
Это - охранники исправительного лагеря "Гулаг-14" 
Фильм начинается с кадров, где заключенный пытается из Гулага сбежать. И это ему почти удается. 
Он счастлив. 
Но не тут то было. 
Труп заключенного везут в лагерь, где начальником - полковник Ильза. 
Вот так делают контрольный выстрел кувалдой в Гулаге 
Чтобы ничего не пропадало, от тела сделан кровосток. Кровью кормят тигра Сашу. 
В лагерь въезжает повозка - типичный автозак 50-х. В повозке - новый этап. 
В этапе - сын генерала Зерова, Николай,  которого за битье окон осудили на целых шесть месяцев
Николай рассказывает, что рассказы про Гулаг - брехня, чтобы пугать детей.
На деревьях, мимо которых проезжают заключенные, развешаны обледенелые трупы... 
=) Продолжение рецензии по ссылке. (Ахтунг, голая Ильза) vyatsky: Ильза - тигрица из Сибири. Художественный фильм.

----------


## BappaBa

*Red Dawn* (1985)

----------


## BappaBa



----------


## Paul G.

Ох, какой угарный трэшак, едрид-мадрид! Но по ссылке становится понятно, что кино эротическое.  :: 
Надо бы посмотреть на тов. полковника Эльзу. Хоть одним глазком  :: .

----------


## Deborski

Ужасные фильмы...
Мне стыдно, что моя страна произвела такой мусор.
Они все дерьмо.

----------


## Basil77

Here is another one (was already posted at this forum):  Алдарион - Возвращение в Ставоград

----------


## BappaBa

> Here is another one (was already posted at this forum):  Алдарион - Возвращение в Ставоград

 Рыдал... 
=) Овноурсы =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Что значит СНФ, спрашиваете вы? Ну как же, я же вам сказал! Это значит Сtavograd Нuclear Фacility!

  Голливудские переводчики не зря хлеб едят.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Рыдал... 
> =) Овноурсы =)

 
А знаете, что измеряет этот прибор? OMЖ или OMG?  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Ужасные фильмы...
> Мне стыдно, что моя страна произвела такой мусор.
> Они все дерьмо.

 Relax. The movie "_The Tigress of Siberia"_ was made in Canada.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Алдарион - Возвращение в Ставоград

 Гениально!!!11111111111111111111111111111  1111111111111111111111111111 :Д :Д :Д

----------


## Basil77

Сдаётся мне, вся эта "клюква" - просто обычный дешёвый китч, типа нашего "уно, уно моменто" у Захарова и "герр гроссен кейк дас шведишен кенигсрейх" у Гайдая. Если бы русскоязычный консультант на полставки из эмигрантов редактировал все эти сценарии с целью достижения хотя бы отдалённого сходства с реальностью, а не максимального карикатурного эффекта, то мы бы лишились таких шедевральных цитат, как "какие ваши доказательства?" и.т.п.

----------


## Hanna

_omg.... and I thought Russians were nice & cool! Well now I now the "truth...." Help! !!!_ 
Red Dawn - what a silly film - If that's not propaganda I don't know what is
And aimed at young people to boot! Actually, so much more effective than a slogan on a banner. 
PS - Was there any organisation in the USSR that had a uniform with a white fur hat like the one that "Ilsa" is wearing in the picture?  Very stylish!!  ::

----------


## BappaBa

1957      

> Сдаётся мне, вся эта "клюква" - просто обычный  дешёвый китч, типа нашего "уно, уно моменто" у Захарова и "герр гроссен  кейк дас шведишен кенигсрейх" у Гайдая.

 =) Дер гроссер кениг дас шведишен кенигсрейх зандмих! Зейнен трейен динер, царр и велики князе Иван Василович Усарусса!!!    

> PS - Was there any organisation in the USSR that had a uniform with a  white fur hat like the one that "Ilsa" is wearing in the picture?  Very  stylish!!

 Нет, no, nein!!! That's just a western imaginetion like russian soviet army black KGB fur military COSSACK ushanka =)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## BappaBa

* AmeriKa* (1987)

----------


## BappaBa



----------


## Deborski

FIREFOX - featuring some of the worst Russian ever spoken by Clint Eastwood... but somehow no one was fooled!!

----------


## Deborski

THE HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER - I think Sean Connery's Russian may be even worse than Clint Eastwood's.

----------


## Hanna

Wow, how did I miss all these films? I never even heard of any of them apart from Red Dawn which got temporarily banned in Scandinavia, that's why I knew of it and watched in fascination when it was on some cable channel.  
Oh wait - Red October is the one about the nice Latvian submarine captain who is forced by evil Russians to threat the world with nukes or something. Nulle would love that one! *
How does these types of films make you feel, as Russians? Do you get angry, or do you think it is irritating, silly, cool or comical? 
What was that American TV series called, that ran in the late 1980s,* were they started every episode with giving someone a mission on a minidisc, then saying "this disc will self destruct within 10 seconds". 
That had plenty of "evil Russians" in it!  
Funny thing about that for me was that the same evening as watching that, some Soviet film or series might come on. So one hour you might be watching evil Russians being shot by Americans and the next minute "The Tsar's cadets" or Siberiada.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> =) Дер гроссер кениг дас шведишен кенигсрейх зандмих! Зейнен трейен динер, царр и велики князе Иван Василович Усарусса!!!

 ROFL! I was just watching that movie again (for the millionth time) a few days ago! 
On a serious note -- various people have made the claim that Soviet movies didn't treat Americans as "evil stereotypes". But how many Soviet movies portrayed Americans at all? 
The only example I can remember watching is 1982's _Случай в квадрате 36-80_ ("Incident at Map Coordinates 36-80"), which deals with an emergency effort by the Soviet ВМФ ("Navy") to assist a crippled US Navy submarine -- but the sub also has two nuclear missiles that have accidentally been activated to strike Soviet cities, and time is running out until the missiles automatically launch. (The theme of human error and technological failure leading to the possibility of an unintentional nuclear strike against the USSR resembles the 1964 American drama _Fail-Safe_, based on a novel that also partly inspired Kubrick's satire _Dr. Strangelove_.) 
Hanna and Deborski should take note that _Случай в квадрате 36-80_ is definitely "propagandistic" insofar as it portrays US military *policy* and American *ideology* as highly aggressive. 
But at the same time, the American *personnel* on the sub are treated respectfully as professional military men in a difficult situation, not as monstrous stereotypes. (The cause of the crisis is an American sailor who goes crazy after accidental exposure to radiation -- as opposed to Kubrick's film, where the US military guys are nearly all jingoists and idiots, and the Soviet ambassador is almost as bad, with the British officer as the only voice of sanity.)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> FIREFOX - featuring some of the worst Russian ever spoken by Clint Eastwood... but somehow no one was fooled!!

 Наоборот, the telepathically-controlled computer was fooled!

----------


## BappaBa

*Brother's War* (2009) 
(текст с Удава, ненорматив) 
Сегодня на очереди диафильмы, с обзором самого несмотрибельного говна,  которое предназначено открыть миру "правду": На этот раз, с русофобией  отжигают не свидомые, а их любимые хозяева, замахнувшись не на йух  собачий а на события весны 1945 года.  
Американское кино про русских, всегда отличалось толерантным обаянием и  какой-то неземной "любовью". Особенно это проявлялось в те времена,  когда кефир еще никто не называл бифидоком а от молока его отличали по  крышечке из зеленой фольги с тиснёной датой розлива. А где-то на  Советской Украине, скромный комсомолец Витя Ющенко сидел в смешных  нарукавниках и щелкал на счётах в душной бухгалтерии села Хоруживка... 
Конечно мы тогда нийуха не знали, что, за океаном, в воспалённой фантазии  пендосов бородатые амбалы в надвинутых на самые глаза, пилотках и в  валенках на босу ногу, уже высаживались на пляж Майами, срубая очередями  бедных американских отдыхающих, а очередной Чак Норрис, возмущенный  таким беспределом, в одиночку пи3дил приёмами каратэ и остальными  подручными средствами, армию русских захватчиков... Эпоха видеосалонов и  всеобщей эйфории, наступила гораздо позже "Красной жары" и прочих  фильмов про врага из страны где по улицам разгуливают медведи, а люди  целыми днями пьют VODKA из SAMOVAR's. 
 Американцы, снимавшие в то время такие фильмы, тоже не знали, что  спустя годы не будет никакого Советского Союза, кардинально поменяется  образ врага, а их героическая нация, кинематографичненько уничтожавшая  на экранах не одну армию злобных русских захватчиков, (и заодно с ними   другие полчища недружелюбных космических уродов) - жалко обосрётся от  страха после тупой выходки компании обкуренных ослоёбов, угнавших  самолёты и по приколу, протаранивших два небскрёба... 
Снимать фильмы про войну, в Америке последних лет, стало совсем не  комильфо. Да подумайте сами, кто пойдёт на фильм о бравом летчике Джоне  Смите, который полфильма летит бомбить Белград в комфортабельном салоне  "Стеллса", а остальные полфильма возвращается на базу... Такова  оказалась, совсем не героическая действительность, и американское кино  резко поменяло вектор интереса на комедии и локальные боевички... 
 Темы Великой Отечественной, время от времени проскакивали в образе  традиционных немецких злодеев, в основном в кинохитах типа "Списка  Шиндлера", "Индианы Джонса" и сказочного "Хеллбоя". Остальные киновысеры  проходили фоном, и общественностью толком не были замечены. (Во всяком  случае, большая их часть).  
Русских в этих фильмах старались не трогать. Иначе пришлось бы объяснять  зрителю, что делали в сорок пятом году русские в Берлине, когда  измученные сражениями техасские зубопротезисты Джонсон и Джонсон  поднимали флаг над Рейхстагом, а молодой Рон МакДональд, в клетчатой  рубашке, со словам "Свободная касса!", заботливо протягивал фюреру яд.  
Полностью:  http://www.udaff.org/view_listen/movie/98729/ 
Полковник Петров: актёр Майкл Бэрримен
(на майорские погоны не смотрите. По версии пендосов у нас такие полковники)  
Русские! Ох эти проклятые русские! Они убивают нямок прямо из пистолетов в голову... Звери какие-то!   
Антураж: Русские варвары постоянно сидят в мятых, несуразных  гимнастёрках, в каких-то мрачных подвалах, за грязными столами,  накрытыми газетами, вместо ламп используют свечи, от которых еще и  прикуривают а на стенах обязательно висит чумовая абассака - портрет  людоеда Сталина, кисти неизвестного Пикассо!  
А вот бравые американские командиры, напротив, сидят в кабинетах как  нормальные, цивилизованные люди. Причем за модными столами из красного  дерева. У них есть книжные полки, сувенирная зажигалка-пушечка и даже  винтажный ноутбук. А на стене, традиционно висит Американский флаг...   
Из грузовика пулемётом, рядовые советские злодеи, косят польских министров на полянке.  
Полковник Петров за работой.

----------


## Eric C.

While the Soviet citizens were obliged to go to party meetings where they were totally brainwashed about how cool living in the "socialist paradise" was, and how miserable Americans were, + different ideologically arranged demonstrations where they were carrying posters that praised those in power who made them slaves, the Americans could still decide if they would watch those movies.

----------


## Ramil

> But at the same time, the American *personnel* on the sub are treated respectfully as professional military men in a difficult situation, not as monstrous stereotypes. (The cause of the crisis is an American sailor who goes crazy after accidental exposure to radiation -- as opposed to Kubrick's film, where the US military guys are nearly all jingoists and idiots, and the Soviet ambassador is almost as bad, with the British officer as the only voice of sanity.)

 You know, Kubrick with his 'Full metal jacket' made bigger propagandistic effect on me than the Incident in the square 36-80.

----------


## Liz89

Does Bond count? It's difficult deciding which Bond Vs The Russians is the best!  www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HxjKv9VXIs& 
Mustn't forget the best part:

----------


## BappaBa

Показательно, что Eric C.  не смог припомнить ни одного равного по тупизне и ненависти советского фильма про американцев, и переключился на демонстрации. lol
Продолжай, не сдерживай себя! =)

----------


## Deborski

Here'a a great mashup of all the best клюква~

----------


## Crocodile

> Показательно, что Eric C.  не смог припомнить ни одного равного по тупизне и ненависти советского фильма про американцев, и переключился на демонстрации.

 Потому, что таких фильмов не было. В основном, похожие фильмы снимались у нас про времена Великой Отечественной про немцев. Там градус неадеквата зачастую был вполне сравним с Голливудским. Как я уже неоднократно пытался вставить свои две копейки, СССР не готовился реально воевать с США. Главная армия вероятного противника в те достославные времена - Бундесвер. И пропаганда типа "реваншистские ФРГ и Бундесвер - наследники фашизма и Вермахта". На то и натаскивали. А у США в ту студёную, зимную пору другого вероятного противника не было.

----------


## Eric C.

> Показательно, что Eric C.  не смог припомнить ни одного равного по тупизне и ненависти советского фильма про американцев, и переключился на демонстрации.

 Here I partly agree with you. There weren't really many anti American nasty propaganda movies in the USSR. But considering such movies a sort of propaganda, you can't really say it's the only one. The USSR didn't really need them because it pushed forward other, way more effective sorts of propaganda. In my previous post I was simply clarifying what they were.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Here I partly agree with you. There weren't really many anti American nasty propaganda movies in the USSR.

  There were no nasty anti-American movies of such a magnitude in the USSR. Period. 
What about other kinds of anti-American propaganda, it existed, and, funnily enough, it was largely true (even if it was full of pathos and ugly rhetoric). After all, there were homeless and unemployed, there were riots, drug wars and a cult of money, race discrimination (which was very much in place during 60's), military invasions, etc.etc. But thankfully there were no films about an army of American commandos, played by intentionally ugly people clad in cowboy boots, attacking Kremlin. Soviet scriptwriters apparently had some self-respect.

----------


## Hanna

> The USSR didn't really need them because it pushed forward other, way more effective sorts of propaganda. In my previous post I was simply clarifying what they were.

 How effective could it have been? It didn't work on you, that's for sure! 
Seems that you were severely affected by the American propaganda, despite not even living there. Which just proves the point. 
If you have any examples of this "effective" and convincing USSR propaganda, let's see it! 
Until you come up with some hard evidence, I maintain that America has and always had, considerably more effective and all encompassing propaganda than a some red banners, stars and murals in the USSR.  
Gosh, in the USA, there is even a commercial break on TV every 10 minutes, to advertise what essentially adds up to "the American dream". At least in the USSR, people could watch TV relatively uninterupted. We've already established elsewhere that there is roughly the same amount of ideological and nationalistic influence in children, and that the USA had considerably more films and TV series depicting the enemy in a negative light.  
So let's see some examples of this super efficient USSR propaganda that you are talking about, Eric!

----------


## shackleford

I think "evil Communists" is more accurate. The Russian people aren't their government. Of course, some Russians were/are Communists, though. I'll be glad when authoritarianism works its way of Russia, any country for that matter, and the people are freer as individuals.

----------


## Hanna

> I think "evil Communists" is more accurate. The Russian people aren't their government. Of course, some Russians were/are Communists, though. I'll be glad when authoritarianism works its way of Russia, any country for that matter, and the people are freer as individuals.

 What support do you have for your assumption that Russians need to be "freer as individuals"? Do the people on this forum seem oppressed to you? As far as I am concerned, Americans with their lack of knowledge about other countries and prejudice from biaised media are just as much in need of liberation.  
And as for "evil communists" well, in case you did not know: Communists around the world have volunteered their time to teach illiterate people to read, made cities out of wilderness, built housing for people who lived in shacks, provided free medical care to people who would otherwise have died, and helped defeat Nazism, just to mention a few things. Sure, many bad things have been done in the name of Communism, and some of its ideals may be offputting but I still think you need to inform yourself a bit better.

----------


## Eric C.

> What support do you have for your assumption that Russians need to be "freer as individuals"? Do the people on this forum seem oppressed to you? As far as I am concerned, Americans with their lack of knowledge about other countries and prejudice from biaised media are just as much in need of liberation.  
> And as for "evil communists" well, in case you did not know: Communists around the world have volunteered their time to teach illiterate people to read, made cities out of wilderness, built housing for people who lived in shacks, provided free medical care to people who would otherwise have died, and helped defeat Nazism, just to mention a few things. Sure, many bad things have been done in the name of Communism, and some of its ideals may be offputting but I still think you need to inform yourself a bit better.

 See? What could be better evidence of effectiveness of the communist propaganda? Even after 20 years since the utopia was revealed there are still affected minds. But I agree with shackleford, it was certainly not the fault of those poor people that they were treated that bad. In fact, many of them were strong enough not to buy that propaganda while they were virtually forced to listen to it.

----------


## Deborski

American propaganda is the most effective in the world.  Anyone who disagrees with that should just open their eyes and LOOK at other countries, which have thrown away their own cultures in favor of the 'COOL' image we showed them.   
Don't get me wrong, there is a lot that _is_ "cool" about America, but it is not cooler than anyone else's culture.  It certainly is not worth trading in traditional values such as caring for your fellow human beings, sharing when times are tough, and working together to build something great.  Those USED TO BE American values too, not so very long ago. 
The reason American propaganda is so effective is because it based on ADVERTISING strategies.  Those "Mad Men" did countless focus groups and studies to show what advertising strategies work best... and our government also uses them.  Ask anyone in the world, and they will tell you that American propaganda is by FAR the most effective.  Unfortunately.

----------


## shackleford

You're confusing two separate issues. Communism as a political philosophy is abhorrent and dangerous. It violates the fundamentals of individualism, freedom, and private property rights. The movies and otherwise may have generalized every Russian as an "evil Communist." That's silly. Of course, they weren't, just like not every German was a Nazi. However, their vilification of the tyrannical government is certainly more accurate and warranted. Again, the Russian people are not their government, just like the American people are not their government. Much of the U.S. government is corrupt and incompetent. People can never be too free, so long as they don't infringe upon the rights of others. The Russian people can be more free and they should be more free, just like all people. I'm a conservative-libertarian if you can't tell already.  ::

----------


## Deborski

> Communism as a political philosophy is abhorrent and dangerous. It violates the fundamentals of individualism, freedom, and private property rights.

 This sounds like you just regurgitated something that you have been told over and over, your entire life.   
Communism was not the problem.  Corruption was.  And is. 
This all-or-nothing, either/or, black/white thinking is what gets us into trouble.  Not everything about communism is BAD, and not everything about democracy is GOOD.  We need to think outside of our respective ideologies and look for what simply WORKS best.  And corruption should be our common enemy which unites us instead of dividing us.

----------


## Ramil

> The reason American propaganda is so effective is because it based on ADVERTISING strategies.

  ...whcih in turn are based on Goebbels's (Nazi propaganda minister) theories  ::

----------


## Ramil

> You're confusing two separate issues. Communism as a political philosophy is abhorrent and dangerous. It violates the fundamentals of individualism, freedom, and private property rights.

 You sound as if there was something bad about it.  ::  
(See how a libertarian mind works - it assumes that individualism, freedom and private property rights are UNIVERSAL values and marks 'abhorrent and dangerous' anything that disagrees with that).

----------


## BappaBa

> Потому, что таких фильмов не было.

 Фильмы про плохих амеров были (напр. ТАСС уполномочен...), но олигофренами их, конечно, не показывали. А самый антиамериканский фильм к-рый я видел, это грымовские "Чужие".     

> Главная армия вероятного  противника в те достославные времена - Бундесвер. И пропаганда типа  "реваншистские ФРГ и Бундесвер - наследники фашизма и Вермахта". На то и  натаскивали. А у США в ту студёную, зимную пору другого вероятного  противника не было.

 Имхо, для нас _армия вероятного  противника_ это вся русофобская Европа, ВОВ это отлично показала. Честно говоря, я такой бодяги "реваншистские ФРГ и Бундесвер - наследники фашизма и Вермахта" не помню, помню только критику за размещение амерских першингов.

----------


## BappaBa



----------


## BappaBa



----------


## BappaBa

*No dead heroes* (1986) 
В самом сердце вьетнамских джунглей расположен концентрационный лагерь  для пленных джи-ай. Заправляет там всем советский генерал Иван Диманович  (явно выходец из БССР), садист, убийца, животное да еще и коммунист. К  тому же он бородат.
Вот этот негодяй, занят обычным делом:  
собственноручно избивает американских солдат. Один из храбрецов плюёт в  Димановича. Тогда злонамеренный мерзавец Диманович с криком "Ноубади кен колл ми чикен!"    "Никто не смеет плевать мне в лицо!" достает пистолет и собственноручно расстреливает несломленного янки!
Генерал Диманович вообще всё делает собственноручно. Настоящий зверюга, говорю я вам!
А подать сюда ещё пленного, говорит он. И ну прижигать пленных сигарой, вырывать им ногти, бить по голове, а потом расстреливать, расстреливать, растреливать!!!  
"Я тебе все лицо обглодаю" в представлении
генерала Димановича не просто красивые слова.  
Как любой коммунист, генерал очень любит произносить пламенные речи с трибуны:  
Суть, как говорится, такова. Генерал не разменивается по мелочам. Он  задумал, ни много, ни мало, УБИТЬ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА СОЕДИНЁННЫХ ШТАТОВ! Для  этой цели одного из пленных американцев доставляют в секретный советский  госпиталь. Там ему в тыкву вживляют некий чип! С его помощью американцем  можно управлять (ну, типа "Я должен убить Френка Дребина", вы поняли).
Вот интерьер секретного совесткого госпиталя:  
"СССР"  написано по-английски, у врачей на халатах шильдики  "эмердженси", всё, как полагается. Впрочем, и все русские говорят в  фильме по-английски и изредка по-вьетнамски.
Герб охранает avtomatchik. Его форма впечатляет не меньше нечеловеческих экспериментов советских врачей.  
После череды самых нелепых и нелогичных сцен, которые только можно себе  вообразить, действие фильма переносится в Сальвадор, где бессердечный  Диманович с помощью запрограммированного американца устраивает кровавую  бойню в церкви. В честь этого события сальвадорские эль комманданте и  наши дают совместный банкет. Над серпом и молотом изображен почему-то Александр II. Судя по выражению его лица, он и сам немало удивлен.   ru_klukva_ru: No dead heroes

----------


## Crocodile

> Имхо, для нас _армия вероятного  противника_ это вся русофобская Европа, ВОВ это отлично показала. Честно говоря, я такой бодяги "реваншистские ФРГ и Бундесвер - наследники фашизма и Вермахта" не помню, помню только критику за размещение амерских першингов.

 Просто першинги перебили всё и вся. Ибо "новый виток гонки вооружений", не хрен собачий. Что касается русофобской Европы (тм), то это ещё как посмотреть. Потому, как та же Франция в период холодной войны извивалась как уж на сковородке. В общем, была абсолютно непредсказуема. Армия Великобритании, в основном, была озабочена своим островом. На континенте не было никакой реальной тактической силы кроме Бундесвера. Против него и готовились воевать. Главное - надо было обеспечить невовлечённость США в новую войну в Европе. На это и работала пропаганда. Всякие ранообразные движения за мир, разные сорта "yankee go home", и т.д. Типа, это вообще США создаёт напряжённость в Европе, без США было бы всё зашибись. Чтобы офицеры США это чувствовали и не особенно хотели воевать за Европу. Ну, вот, навскидку: 
"_Мы спросили его, что он думает о Западной Германии, о Берлине. Он ответил:
- Я мог бы говорить об этом с вами целую неделю: не так часто приходится встречаться с американцами! - Он сказал это дружественно, но инстинктивно мы снова почувствовали в его тоне недоброжелательство, с которым встречают американцев в нынешней Европе, - цена, которую мы платим за неразумную политику наших лидеров.
- Конечно, продолжал он, - было бы хорошо чтобы наша страна была объединена опять. Но как и с чем объединяться - вот в чём вопрос. Мы никогда никому не отдадим наши завоевания._ (Croc: *sic!* Рамиль, хорошо помнишь, что у нас называлось "завоеваниями"?  ::  )_ А вы, американцы, признайте нас, заключите договор с нами и оставьте нас в покое... Мы сами сможем договориться с немцами на Западе, но пусть сначала уйдут поджигатели войны._" Ogoniok - Google Books

----------


## Marcus

> Главное - надо было обеспечить невовлечённость США в новую войну в Европе. На это и работала пропаганда. Всякие ранообразные движения за мир, разные сорта "yankee go home", и т.д. Типа, это вообще США создаёт напряжённость в Европе, без США было бы всё зашибись. Чтобы офицеры США это чувствовали и не особенно хотели воевать за Европу

 Борьба за мир велась, для того, чтобы имевшие принципиальное превосходство США не напали на СССР.
Иначе бы не считались успехом сов. дипломатии Хельсинкские соглашения. Америка была инициатором раздела Германии и главным препятствием для ее объединения на нейтральной основе, по австрийскому сценарию. При этом очень долго не признавали ГДР, при том что СССР признал ФРГ еще в 1954 г.

----------


## Deborski

is-this-tomorrow.jpg  commiecomic.jpg  supercomrade.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> You sound as if there was something bad about it.  
> (See how a libertarian mind works - it assumes that individualism, freedom and private property rights are UNIVERSAL values *universally valuable* ...

 Fixed that for you!   

> ...and marks 'abhorrent and dangerous' anything that disagrees with that).

 "Individualism" is a complex topic and I would agree that it's not inherently "abhorrent and dangerous" to challenge it or to argue that "individualism" must be balanced by socially-oriented, "communitarian" values. But history suggests to me that broad attacks on personal freedom or private-property rights have generally had abhorrent and dangerous consequences.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Америка была инициатором раздела Германии* и главным препятствием для ее объединения на нейтральной основе

 This statement makes literally no sense to me -- really, America *unilaterally* chose to *divide* the German pie? 
As we say in English, it "takes two to tango."

----------


## Deborski

You can say "*universal values*" or "*universally valuable*" - both are correct.   

> "Individualism" is a complex topic and I would agree that it's not inherently "abhorrent and dangerous" to challenge it or to argue that "individualism" must be balanced by socially-oriented, "communitarian" values. But history suggests to me that broad attacks on personal freedom or private-property rights have generally had abhorrent and dangerous consequences.

 
The problem is when PROPERTY is valued more than PEOPLE.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Does Bond count? It's difficult deciding which Bond Vs The Russians is the best! 
The Bond films are British productions, of course, and thus may need to be considered in a separate category from "Hollywood stereotypes of Russians." 
But "From Russia with Love" definitely provides an instructive contrast between: 
1) the "good-hearted Russian" Tatiana Romanova who naturally wishes to defect (and also happens to be extremely sexy), and 
2) the "evil совок" Rosa Klebb (who is not only a fanatical Commie, but also happens to be old, ugly, and -- by the way! -- an implied lesbian).

----------


## Crocodile

> Борьба за мир велась, для того, чтобы имевшие принципиальное превосходство США не напали на СССР.

 Интересно, а в чём заключалось принципиальное превосходство США?  ::  
Но главный вопрос даже не в этом. Почему ты считаешь, что если какое-то мирное соглашение заключено, то это является гарантией мира? Если две страны хотят жить мирно, им не нужны никакие мирные соглашения, вполне достаточно торговых. (В идеале, военных.) Вот, безо всякой пропаганды, просто подумай сам. Какова суть любых мирных соглашений? Обе стороны соглашаются о взаимном ненападении если только одна сторона не посчитает, что вторая сторона собирается напасть, провоцирует первую сторону к нападению, или грубо нарушает национальные интересы в какой-либо области, что само по себе является достаточным поводом для войны. Ведь это же, по сути, фиговый листок! Его ещё иногда называют "рамочные соглашения". Типа, повесь в рамку, на большее не годится. Войны между СССР и США никак не могло произойти, как минимум, по тому, что был ядерный партитет, красиво называемый "концепцией ядерного сдерживания". Так что, никакие планы войны между СССР и США не могли получить ход ни при каких условиях. Ни при договоре ни без него. Однако, армия СССР была самой мощной в мире по любым стандартам. Вот, ты мне ответь на простой вопрос - зачем? Чтобы обеспечить себя от нападения достаточно ядерного паритета. Смысл нападать теряется по-любому. Правильно? Но, за одним маленьким исключением. Армии должно быть достаточно для обеспечения ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ЗАПУСКА ядерного оружия. А вот нападающая сторона должна обеспечить себе ПОДАВЛЯЮЩИЙ ПЕРЕВЕС, чтобы завалить противника с такой скоростью и с такой тактикой, чтобы он не УСПЕЛ воспользоваться своим ЯО. Самой действенной тактикой против ЯО в те времена считалось внезапное и повсеместное использование больших количеств мобильных войск. Недаром в СССР их было столько и так вооружённых, что их выделили в отдельный род войск - ВДВ. За то отдельное спасибо энтузиасту сего дела товарищу Маргелову. Короче говоря, у Европы не было ни одного шанса. Стопудово. Весь вопрос был лишь в вовлечённости США в дела Европы. Встрянет или не встрянет? Скорее всего, если сильно озадачить, то не встрянет. Вот подумай сам: допустим в США резко меняются руководители на всех ключевых постах. Как быстро они смогут принять решение о начале боевых действий против СССР? День-два, не меньше. Теперь добавь потенциальные многотысячные антивоенные демонстрации под лозунгом "Мы ещё хотим пожить" слева и под лозунгом "Да пошли они там в своей Европе нафиг, пусть сами разбираются" справа и ты получишь правильный ответ. Чтобы окончательно прояснить миролюбивое отношении СССР к США во время начала подготовки СССР к войне при Андропове дали ход пиар-проекту под кодовым названием "Саманта Смит".

----------


## Throbert McGee

> You can say "*universal values*" or "*universally valuable*" - both are correct.

 They're both grammatical, but the emphases are different. "Universal values" implies (to me) that everyone everywhere accepts these values; "universally valuable" implies (to me) that the values have some inherent positive worth, and that everyone everywhere OUGHT to accept them. In other words, North Korean ideology does not accept private property as something good, but the libertarian assumption is that the North Koreans would be vastly better off if their society DID recognize private-property rights, at least to some degree.    

> The problem is when PROPERTY is valued more than PEOPLE.

 That's a fair point. But (except among radical libertarians), saying that private-property rights ought to be regulated and restricted to some degree by the government is different from claiming that private-property as a concept has no inherent positive value for human well-being. (The radicals claim that restricting private-property rights to ANY degree is tantamount to denying them -- thus the cliche "Taxation is theft".) On the other hand, it's a general assumption of libertarians (not just the radicals) that such rights as freedom of religion, speech, and the press can all be logically *derived from and protected by* an underlying respect for private property.

----------


## Marcus

> по тому, что был ядерный партитет,

 Далеко не сразу.  

> America unilaterally chose to divide the German pie?

 Да. Они отказались от совместного управления, слили три зоны в Тризонию, ввели свою марку, провели сепаратные выборы, провозгласили ФРГ, восстановили ФРГшную армию, приняли ФРГ в НАТО. Все аналогичные действия СССР были ответными шагами. Советский Союз возмущался действиями западных властей и выступал за создание единой, нейтральной Германии в новых границах.

----------


## Deborski

> That's a fair point. But (except among radical libertarians), saying that private-property rights ought to be regulated and restricted to some degree by the government is different from claiming that private-property as a concept has no inherent positive value for human well-being. (The radicals claim that restricting private-property rights to ANY degree is tantamount to denying them -- thus the cliche "Taxation is theft".) On the other hand, it's a general assumption of libertarians (not just the radicals) that such rights as freedom of religion, speech, and the press can all be logically *derived from and protected by* an underlying respect for private property.

 The problem we make in the West I think, is that we assume CAPITALISM is flawless, and we think of it as a political system.  There is something wrong when a minority of about 400 people control 99% of the wealth.  There is a problem when it takes thousands of Americans giving what little they can, to support a political candidate - and they still cannot match the petty change a dozen corporations can throw in to influence the race. 
Property is supposed to be used, and people are supposed to be loved.  But instead, people are used and property is loved.

----------


## Crocodile

> Далеко не сразу.

 К началу 70-х уже был достигнут. Ядерный паритет — Википедия 
Тебе, по существу, есть что возразить? По общей концепции, которую я излагаю? Ведь, кроме отдельного рода войск ВДВ у нас ещё было дофига и больше всякой мелочёвки, типа десантно-штурмовых воск и спецназа...

----------


## Marcus

> К началу 70-х уже был достигнут. Ядерный паритет — Википедия 
> Тебе, по существу, есть что возразить? По общей концепции, которую я излагаю?

 Я знаю, когда он был достигнут, но основная борьба за мир была именно в первые послевоенные десять - может, 20 лет.
Потом, с идеологической точки зрения, это была выгодная тема.
Если бы Америка выпала из жизни, Советский Союз стал бы хозяином Европы и без войны, как стала им Америка после крушения СССР. Это относится не только к Европе, так как СССР превосходил в военном отношении любую страну, кроме США.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Все аналогичные действия СССР были ответными шагами.

 Well, I'd say that the annexation of the Baltic Republics (paging Nulle!) was an аналогичный шаг, but certainly not an ответный one, as it had occurred several years prior to the division of post-war Germany -- and, arguably, gave the US rational cause to be suspicious of Soviet language about establishing a "neutral" Germany.

----------


## Crocodile

> Я знаю, когда он был достигнут, но основная борьба за мир была именно в первые послевоенные десять - может, 20 лет.
> Потом, с идеологической точки зрения, это была выгодная тема.
> Если бы Америка выпала из жизни, Советский Союз стал бы хозяином Европы и без войны, как стала им Америка после крушения СССР. Это относится не только к Европе, так как СССР превосходил в военном отношении любую страну, кроме США.

 Ну, так и что, после достижения паритета борьба за мир прекратилась? Одна Саманта Смит чего стоила... А что означает "если бы Америка выпала из жизни"? Я имею в виду практически?

----------


## Marcus

> Well, I'd say that the annexation of the Baltic Republics (paging Nulle!) was an аналогичный шаг, but certainly not an ответный one, as it had occurred several years prior to the division of post-war Germany -- and, arguably, gave the US rational cause to be suspicious of Soviet language about establishing a "neutral" Germany.

 Ну, аннексировать Германию все равно так просто бы не удалось. К тому же тогда можно было бы прийти ей на помощь. В Австрии они же на это согласились.

----------


## Marcus

> Ну, так и что, после достижения паритета борьба за мир прекратилась? Одна Саманта Смит чего стоила... А что означает "если бы Америка выпала из жизни"? Я имею в виду практически?

 Саманта Смит - это просто пиар и антиамериканская пропаганда. При чем тут война в Европе?
Выпала в любом смысле. Перестала бы участвовать в европейских делах.

----------


## Crocodile

> Саманта Смит - это просто пиар и антиамериканская пропаганда. При чем тут война в Европе?

 Да блин, объясни плиз количество мобильных войск в составе ВС СССР.

----------


## Marcus

> Да блин, объясни плиз количество мобильных войск в составе ВС СССР.

 Нужно было иметь военное преимущество там, где ты можешь.

----------


## Crocodile

> Нужно было иметь военное преимущество там, где ты можешь.

 Почему, например, не создать вместо этого то же количество других род войск? Чтоб попроще и подешевле. Или вообще сократить количество военнослужащих?

----------


## Throbert McGee

By the way, the "G.I. Joe" comic posted by BarraBa -- with the American soldier literally kicking ChiCom butt -- brings to my mind another very significant point about Hollywood (sometimes) demonizing Russians. Namely:  You guys (meaning ethnic Russians, not all Soviets) are WHITE***!! 
And that made Russians *highly desirable villains*, especially in the second half of the 20th century, as social changes in America made Hollywood increasingly eager to show off its "progressive values", and to move away from the incredibly blatant racism of so many pre-WWII films. (See also: the evil kraut German person Hans Gruber in the original _Die Hard_, and the evil "Seth Effrikaan" in the second _Lethal Weapon_ movie.)  * Well, of course, not counting *space-Russians*, who often have very dark complexions:    _Гхапла!_

----------


## Throbert McGee

P.S. Strictly speaking, Worf (on the right) wasn't an actual space-Russian, but rather a normal American of space-Russian ancestry.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Does Bond count? It's difficult deciding which Bond Vs The Russians is the best!

  

> The Bond films are British productions, of course, and thus may need to  be considered in a separate category from "Hollywood stereotypes of  Russians."

 Русская пародия на агента 007 =))))))))))))))))

----------


## BappaBa

*The Fourth War* (1990) 
Заранее хочу предупредить читателей - я не знаю, чего в этом кино больше  - клюквы или идиотии - решайте сами. Далее пойдет один сплошной  спойлер, так как держать это всё в себе я просто не в силах. 
На  дворе - 1988 год. Полковник армии США, ветеран и герой вьетнамской войны  Джек Ноулз известен своими подвигами и склонностью всячески нарушать  правила во имя уничтожения противника. Зная эту  крайне неудобную в мирное время черту характера полковника, его  многомудрое начальство решает послать его в местечко поспокойнее, и  выбирает для этого... Правильно - границу ФРГ и ЧССР. Действительно,  куда ещё послать старика-разбойника, склонного ко всяческим кунштюкам,  как не на границу с одной из стран ОВД? Это же логично, чёрт побери!   
Отправившись на объезд вверенного участка границы, американцы становятся  свидетелями неудачной попытки перебежать на благославенный Запад.  Перебежчика преследуют конные чехи-пограничники - один из них, нагнавший  беглеца, пытается забить его калашоми, как дубиной, но рукопожатный  чехословак проявляет невиданную прыть и скидывает седока с лошади, после  чего припускает в сторону границы с удвоенной силой. Американцы страшно  радуются борцу с тоталитаризмом, и, со свойственным им гуманизмом  начинают делать денежные ставки: добежит-не добежит.  
На сцене появляется "советский" вертолёт, который, исполнив пару трюков  зависает между американцами и чешской пограничной конницей, снова  нагнавшей узника совести. Полковник Ноулз, беспокоящийся, понятное дело,  только о том, как бы не спровоцировать конфликт, приказывает взять  вертолёт на мушку. Вертолёт сдает назад, пугает лошадей, и уставший от жизни по лжи чех снова даёт стрекача. До кавалеристов, наконец, доходит, что палки у них в руках ещё и стреляют, и они валят бегуна. С первого одиночного выстрела.  
Ноулз страшно переживает, аж бросает биноклю в снег, а вертолёт тем временем садится и из него выходит... 
...Полковник Валачев. Советский полковник ругает чешских подчиненных за бардак, и велит уволочь тушку с глаз долой.
И тут между полковниками пробегает искра! Встретившись взглядом с  русским, Ноулз с криком "Кровожадная свинья!" хватается за пистолет.  Полковника скручивают подчинённые, которые более дружны с головой. Чуть  охолонув, Ноулз скатывает снежок и швыряет им в Валачева. Что характерно  - промахивается. Валачев кидает снежок в ответ, и, что характерно -  попадает. Тут всем становится понятно, что это - начало большой дружбы зло должно быть наказано. 
Полковник Кларк направляет вверх отчёт об инциденте, но отчёт оседает в  руках старого друга Ноулза - генерала Хэкуорфа. Ноулз узнаёт об этом,  ругается с Кларком, называя отчёт - доносом, идёт домой и напивается. По  стечению обстоятельств, в этот же день у Ноулза - день рожденья, о чём  забывает его родной сын. В совершенно расстроенных чувствах, Ноулз  понимает, что пришла пора "to kick some russian ass". При полном обмундировании и вооружении Ноулз, проявляя чудеса  скрытности, переходит границу, и начинает намеренно привлекать внимание  погранцов, издеваясь над какой-то антенной.  
К изнасилованной антенне подъезжает нечто (наверное, имелся в виду БРДМ)  с дозором из трёх умственно отсталых советских солдат. Все трое  внимательно изучают следы Ноулза вокруг антенны. Настолько внимательно, что Ноулз легко пленяет дозор и принуждает его к  хоровому исполнению народной американской песни "Хеппибёздейтую". А  также просит передать на словах их командиру, что звать его Ноулз, что  он крутой, и что он вообще "ваша граница столб шатал".  
Дальше ru_klukva_ru: "The Fourth War" ("Четвёртая Война") (1990)

----------


## Ramil

Мне вот эта понравилась: IMG_16042012_132842.jpg

----------


## Hanna

> Русская пародия на агента 007 =))))))))))))))))

 Shocking that you ungrateful Russians do no appreciate the realistic and nuanced portrayals of Russians in the Bond films! And how rude to make fun of their attempts at speaking Russian!  ::

----------


## Doomer

> And how rude to make fun of their attempts at speaking Russian!

 Most of the time I need subtitles to understand "Russian"  ::  I should have learnt better  ::

----------


## Doomer

Oh, those Americans, couldn't make their own space station but sure can break one  :: 
Just one Russian guy (obviously intelligent enough, speaks at least two languages) has been able to control the whole station for 18 month until bunch of cowboys came and broke everything  ::

----------


## Hanna

Yes, what's going on with that space station really? Am I right to think that the new "International Space Station" is in fact the old space station "Mir"? And why are the space flight launched from the old Soviet launching location in Kazakhstan? How come Russia is able to run a space program but not the USA? I am not up to speed on this!  Should be a thread about this really, it's interesting.

----------


## BappaBa

> And that made Russians *highly desirable villains*, especially in the second half of the 20th century, as social changes in America made Hollywood increasingly eager to show off its "progressive values", and to move away from the incredibly blatant racism of so many pre-WWII films.

 Т.е. например, если режиссер Lethal weapon не хотел снимать напарником негра, то что могло произойти? Меняли режиссера, или его убеждали? И кто вообще следил, чтобы в голливуде и на ТВ стало поменьше плохих цветных?

----------


## BappaBa

*Slaughterhouse-Five* (1972) 
Дрезден, май 1945-го. Американцы мародерничают. Неожиданно появляются  брэйв рашшанз быстрой ездой (гхы-гхы) на харлеях с люльками и шашками ППШ наголо!  
Приближаются к незадачливому мародёру.
- I surrender, surrender! (Я сдаюсь, сдаюсь!)  
Услышав это, товарищч быстро смекает и кричит боевым товарисчам:
- АМЭРИКАНЕЦ! Быстро, быстро водки!
- Амэриканец! Война кончилась!  
Процесс пошёл  :: 
- На! Хлебни нэмнощко!  
- Женщчины знаещь где?
- I don`t know  
И так же внезапно уезжают.
- Будь здоров!

----------


## BappaBa

*USSR General Election 1987 : Results and Analysis  *

----------


## maxmixiv

> Просто першинги перебили всё и вся. Ибо "новый виток гонки вооружений", не хрен собачий. Что касается русофобской Европы (тм), то это ещё как посмотреть. Потому, как та же Франция в период холодной войны извивалась как уж на сковородке. В общем, была абсолютно непредсказуема. Армия Великобритании, в основном, была озабочена своим островом. На континенте не было никакой реальной тактической силы кроме Бундесвера. Против него и готовились воевать. Главное - надо было обеспечить невовлечённость США в новую войну в Европе. На это и работала пропаганда. Всякие ранообразные движения за мир, разные сорта "yankee go home", и т.д. Типа, это вообще США создаёт напряжённость в Европе, без США было бы всё зашибись. Чтобы офицеры США это чувствовали и не особенно хотели воевать за Европу. Ну, вот, навскидку:

 Кто-нибудь может объяснить, зачем СССР могло понадобиться воевать в Европе?!! Кроме случая, когда в нас пульнули бы Першингами ? Франция и ФРГ были основными экономическими партнёрами, насколько я помню, и особо не "выступали".

----------


## Crocodile

> Кто-нибудь может объяснить, зачем СССР могло понадобиться воевать в Европе?!! Кроме случая, когда в нас пульнули бы Першингами ? Франция и ФРГ были основными экономическими партнёрами, насколько я помню, и особо не "выступали".

 Вопрос хороший. На миллион убитых енотов.  ::  Чтобы ответить, нужно очень много букв. Но, давай на секунду глянем на ситуацию из далёких и славных времён... 
Да, официально главная цель разработки Першингов (ракет среднего радиуса действия) действительно имела под собой стратегию ограничения зоны ядерного конфликта территорией Европы. В очень упрощённом виде - если долбанём по СССР из Европы, то и адекватный ядерный ответ, в теории, должен быть ограничен Европой. Типа США тут вроде как и ни при чём. На самом деле (тм), если подумать, то какое это имело бы значение? Вот, допустим, долбанули по главным стратегическим целям СССР, разве кто-то бы в СССР подумал что за это нужно раздолбать ровно половину Берлина, Мюнхен, Вену, Париж или Марсель? Курам на смех. Безусловно, любое применение стратегического ЯО НАТО повело бы за собой тотальный ядерный крындык. Ближнего или дальнего радиуса действия. Без разницы.  
Так зачем, собственно, нужны были Першинги 2? По моему мнению, как любое другое ЯО - разнообразить количество целей для регулярной армии и увеличить ответственность за их нейтрализацию. В данном случае - это был простой upgrade версии 1.0 на версию 2.0. 
Итак, внимание, следим за руками смотрим на даты:  
Начало развёртывания Першингов Першинг-2 — Википедия
"_Первая батарея (девять ракет[2]) была развёрнута в Западной Германии в декабре 1983 года и к декабрю 1985 года_ (Croc: выделено мной)_ все 108[3] ракет «Першинг-1A» находившиеся у подразделений Армии США в ФРГ были заменены на «Першинг-2»_" 
А что же такое Першинг 1? Это была баллистическая ракета малой дальности, т.е. могла только поразить цели в Восточной Европе, но не стратегические цели на территории СССР.  
И вот, ВНЕЗАПНО, за пару лет до развёртывания Першинг 2 началось НЕЧТО СТРАННОЕ Ядерная война — Википедия 
"_Согласно имеющимся данным, в 1981 г. советские разведслужбы КГБ и ГРУ начали операцию ракетно-ядерное нападение (операция РЯН) —  наблюдение за возможной подготовкой стран НАТО к началу ограниченной  ядерной войны в Европе. Тревоги советского руководства вызвали учения  НАТО Able Archer 83 —  в СССР опасались, что под их прикрытием НАТО готовится к запуску  «евроракет» по целям в странах Варшавского договора. (_Croc: пока ещё говорим о Першинге 1._) Аналогично в 1983—1986 гг. военные аналитики стран НАТО опасались, что СССР нанесет упреждающий «разоружающий» удар по местам базирования «евроракет»_" (Croc: угу, догадались, касатики...) 
Итак, следим за руками смотрим на даты с моей колокольни: 
1981 - начало операции РЯН под руководством Андропова на посту главы КГБ
май 1982 - избрание Андропова секретарём ЦК (= преемник Брежнева, определяет внешнюю и внутренную политику)
ноябрь 1982 - смерть Брежнева, избрание Андропова Генсеком ЦК
январь 1983 - кампания по укреплению трудовой дисциплины (ака "закручивание гаек") -> начало подготовки СССР к войне 
 ... где-то в этом промежутке США очухалась от вялотекущего бардака - НАДО ЧТО-ТО ДЕЛАТЬ!! но вот что?  
март 1983 - Рейган объявляет о начале работ над Стратегической Оборонной Инициативой 
... советское руководство в шоке - неужели США успеет сварганить какой-нибудь захудалый ядерный щит? Дело не в том, насколько он реально сможет обеспечить защиту - рушится вся психологическая компонента войны. Ведь если СОИ построено и разрекламировано, то и офицеры в ядерных шахтах могут начать войну, понадеявшись на ядерный щит! --> НАДО КАК-ТО УСПОКОИТЬ общественность в США, тогда есть шанс, что дорогостоящая система СОИ может не получить достаточно финансирования. 
апрель 1983 - публикация письма Саманты Смит в газете Правда 
июнь 1983 - Андропов становится не только Генсеком ЦК, но ещё и главой государства - абсолютная консолидация власти необходимая для начала ведения боевых действий 
июль 1983 - "... а в это время на яхте Чёрная Каракатица ..." - поездка Саманты в СССР и посещение Артека, резюме: "Будем жить!" & "Они такие же как мы." --> пропаганда: тратить деньги на дорогущий и вряд ли реализуемый ядерный щит не нужно, достаточно просто стать друзьями. Make love not war! 
... но уже внутренняя оппозиция Андропову сообразила, что это уже не понарошку, будет ядерная война. А посему, товарищу Андропову объявлено о решительной отставке: 
"_Осенью 1983 г. здоровье Андропова резко ухудшилось. Свою руководящую  деятельность он был вынужден осуществлять из кремлевской больницы в  Кунцево. Здесь он принимал своих новых сподвижников. В отличие от  Брежнева Андропов и в последние дни сохранил способ­ность ясно мыслить.  Хотя он видел только одним глазом, но в день просматривал по 400 страниц  документов, литературных журналов, смотрел информационные программы  телевидения. Это было нормальным для такого высокообразованного  человека, который писал неплохие лирические стихи, знал иностранные  языки, разбирался в живописи, любил классическую музыку._" 
... но маховик уже крутился - "чем богаты, тем и рады": 
декабрь 1983 - начало развёртывания Першнингов 2 в Европе ака "новый виток гонки вооружений". Пропаганда СССР резко забывает про всё остальное и переключается на новый штамп.  
февраль 1984 - смерть Андропова, конец операции РЯН, закручивания гаек, и постепенный переход в вялотекущую бодягу. Выход из кризиса военным методом не встретил всеобщей поддержки руководства. Нужен другой путь. За поиски другого пути боролись разные группы. Одна из них победила, и в 1985 началась That-Which-Cannot-Be-Named...  ::

----------


## Doomer

> Yes, what's going on with that space station really? Am I right to think that the new "International Space Station" is in fact the old space station "Mir"? And why are the space flight launched from the old Soviet launching location in Kazakhstan? How come Russia is able to run a space program but not the USA? I am not up to speed on this!  Should be a thread about this really, it's interesting.

 The old space station has been taken out from the orbit directly to the ocean  :: 
The new International Space Station is actually new and it's international, built on money of several countries
Russia is still the most experienced country in space programs

----------


## it-ogo

> *Slaughterhouse-Five* (1972) 
> Дрезден, май 1945-го. Американцы мародерничают. Неожиданно появляются  брэйв рашшанз быстрой ездой (гхы-гхы) на харлеях с люльками и шашками ППШ наголо!

 Что-то я не припомню такого у Воннегута.

----------


## Ramil

> Что-то я не припомню такого у Воннегута.

 А ты можешь вспомнить хоть одну голливудскую экранизацию, чтоб всё было как в оригинале?

----------


## Paul G.

> And why are the space flight launched from the old Soviet launching location in Kazakhstan? How come Russia is able to run a space program but not the USA?

 And what a problem? Americans don't have necessary rocket engines and other stuff. Only USSR (Russia) have experience of the maintenance such objects. But you will never hear that in US, of course.

----------


## it-ogo

> And why are the space flight launched from the old Soviet launching location in Kazakhstan? How come Russia is able to run a space program but not the USA? I am not up to speed on this!  Should be a thread about this really, it's interesting.

 USA had several problems with their space shuttles and found them too complicated and unreliable. They stopped using shuttles, which were their actual technology for the space launching. Now they are developing alternative but it will take some time. On the other hand Russia (almost) always used old-good Soyuz rocket which is simple and reliable and much like first space rockets. So USA now use Russian rockets and facilities for their launches.

----------


## BappaBa

> "_Согласно имеющимся данным, в 1981 г. советские разведслужбы КГБ и ГРУ начали операцию ракетно-ядерное нападение (операция РЯН) —  наблюдение за возможной подготовкой стран НАТО к началу ограниченной  ядерной войны в Европе._

 Имхо, эти _имеющиеся данные_ какой-то буржуинский источник второй свежести. Похоже на корявый перевод: цель - наблюдение, а в названии - нападение. Про андроповскую кровожадность и параноидальное стремление завоевать европу, даже не смешно. + имхо, ты забыл, что у нас в то время был Афганистан. Брехня (с)
=)

----------


## BappaBa

*Chuck* (2010) 
Благодаря тому, что главного злодея четвёртого сезона зовут Алекс*ий* Волкофф, там клюква на клюкве сидит и клюквой погоняет.
Вот американские шпионы приезжают в Москву. В кадр "случайно" попадает Родина-Мать.  
Тут всё понятно. Шедевр дословного перевода.  
На круглом красном значке написано "VOLKOFF промышленности". Именно  так переводится на голливудский диалект русского языка "Volkoff  industries".   *Квартиры*. *Медведь*. *Пещера*. В принципе, вывеска как вывеска.  
Бывал я в театре. В буфет заходил, в туалет тоже хаживал, но в бурлеск театра меня не пустили.  
Тут я пас. Может у вас есть версии, что это? Я-то сам не из Москвы...   
Ну, и напоследок - самарский диалект русского языка.
- Это било давно, Юрек. Я слышал, клучи у тэбья.
- Клучи? Никак! Волкофф ни дал его ко мне. Я присягаю! Он должен вобрать Антония.
- Спасибо. Ты вездегне был честный ж мужик.    ru_klukva_ru: И снова "Чак".

----------


## Crocodile

> Имхо, эти _имеющиеся данные_ какой-то буржуинский источник второй свежести. Похоже на корявый перевод: цель - наблюдение, а в названии - нападение. Про андроповскую кровожадность и параноидальное стремление завоевать европу, даже не смешно. + имхо, ты забыл, что у нас в то время был Афганистан. Брехня (с)
> =)

 Эй, ты так быстро не убегай.  ::   
В названии могло быть и "наблюдение". И ежу понятно, что ни КГБ ни ГРУ нападать не могут. Но, если посмотреть на события с точки зрения спецслужб СССР, то речь идёт об отслеживании возможного ракетно-ядерного нападения со стороны вероятного противника. Как я уже говорил, я считаю, что СССР не собирался ни на кого ракетно-ядерно нападать. Речь шла только о нейтрализации ядерных ракет на территории Европы [медотом захвата и удержания её территории]. Ядерные ракеты - это средство защиты (или мести), а не нападения. 
Насколько я понимаю, само название РЯН - это всё догадки, никаких официальных источников на такие вещи быть не может. Собственно, и моё мнение на эту тему - тоже лишь мои домыслы. У меня нет и не может быть никаких доступов к непосредственным документам такого уровня. Так, что, в принципе, ты можешь смело говорить "Брехня" не только на РЯН но и на все остальные мои выкладки, и я не обижусь.  
НО. События, которые я описываю были у всех на виду. И последовательность их тоже. Посему, я оставляю за собой право строить догадки, опираясь на моё понимание системы в целом. Если тебе есть что возразить по существу, или предложить свою трактовку событый, то я буду рад послушать и вместе подумать.  
Единственное, чего мне хотелось бы избежать, это бессмысленных аргументов типа "русофобская Европа", "империя Зла", и т.п. 
Теперь на тему Афганистана. И чего такого было в Афганистане, что могло испугать Андропова или помешать ему в его "европейских" планах? То, что там шла хиленькая (в начале 80х) партизанская война? (Например, духи получили стингеры только в 86-м).  И что? Если ты вдруг захочешь поговорить об Афгане, мне есть что сказать. Ты никогда не задумывался зачем там оказались танки? Против какого врага в Афганистане могли бы они быть применены? Но, это так, к слову. Давай пока Афганистан трогать не будем и признаем, что у СССР было дофига и больше войск и без ОКСВА.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> USA had several problems with their space shuttles and found them too complicated and unreliable. They stopped using shuttles, which were their actual technology for the space launching. Now they are developing alternative but it will take some time. On the other hand Russia (almost) always used old-good Soyuz rocket which is simple and reliable and much like first space rockets. So USA now use Russian rockets and facilities for their launches.

 
This wiki article discusses one of the possible replacements for the space-shuttle, the _Ares I_ rocket. But as the article notes, the projected cost per launch (that is, AFTER the research & development costs) could be around $1 billion -- versus about $150 million to get three US astronauts into orbit on a Russian Soyuz rocket! 
I'm not exactly sure why NASA chose not to go back to the proven technology of the Saturn V rockets after the retirement of the Space Shuttle -- I suspect there's a complex mix of technical, budgetary, and stupid-politics reasons.

----------


## maxmixiv

Захватить молниеносно Великобританию не получилось бы, боюсь, при любом раскладе. Так что всё это больше напоминает бессмысленную игру мускулами. США огорчили Советский Союз до невозможности своими ракетами в Европе, и что было делать? А давайте-ка много-много танков поставим поближе к границам ФРГ! Ну, и увлеклись слегка. Но возможность нападения на Европу всерьёз...  смысла в этом не было никакого.
Андропов, вернее всего, был обеспокоен затянувшимся застоем, и хотел бы взбодрить экономику, ну а методы использовал - вполне понятные для коммуниста. До Омска, кстати, особо волна и не дошла. Родители рассказывали, помнится, только байки о Москве: как там людей призывали таки заняться полезным трудом в рабочее время.

----------


## Doomer

> I'm not exactly sure why NASA chose not to go back to the proven technology of the Saturn V rockets after the retirement of the Space Shuttle -- I suspect there's a complex mix of technical, budgetary, and stupid-politics reasons.

 Because in this case noone would be able to steal money from a billion dollars project
Every megamillion dollar project usually comes spiced up with a huge dash of bureaucracy and it's an easy to hide place for some not so legit actions. Cuts&Kickbacks or распилы и откаты is a common practice

----------


## BappaBa

> Эй, ты так быстро не убегай.

 =) С тобой только сцепись языками, не хватит времени на устройство личной жизни, ты известный софист. Шютка  ::     

> Как я уже говорил, я считаю, что СССР не собирался ни на кого ракетно-ядерно нападать. Речь шла только о нейтрализации ядерных ракет на территории Европы [медотом захвата и удержания её территории].

 Что значит _удержания_? Прошли танками до Шербура, посадили в Париже лояльное СССР правительство, расквартировали ГСВ*Ф*? lol  Вообще-то, это получается полномасштабная война с НАТО, так на минуточку. Не верю, что Брежнев или Андропов этого не понимали. Пусть першинги не долетали до Москвы, но Прибалтику, Белоруссию и Украину (не говоря о ОВД) они покрывали.   

> Ядерные ракеты - это средство защиты (или мести), а не нападения.

 Интересное мнение. Японцам, стало быть, отомстили. 
И наши и американцы проводили учения по прорыву обороны противника с использованием ядерного удара. 
Operation Buster-Jangle - _Dog_ test. 1 ноября 1951г.  
И наши, еще при Жукове, на тоцком полигоне 14 сентября 1954г.    

> Насколько я понимаю, само название РЯН - это всё догадки, никаких официальных источников на такие вещи быть не может. Собственно, и моё мнение на эту тему - тоже лишь мои домыслы. У меня нет и не может быть никаких доступов к непосредственным документам такого уровня. Так, что, в принципе, ты можешь смело говорить "Брехня" не только на РЯН но и на все остальные мои выкладки, и я не обижусь.

 Правильно, не обижайся. "Брехня" было грубовато, сорри.   

> НО. События, которые я описываю были у всех на виду. И последовательность их тоже. Посему, я оставляю за собой право строить догадки, опираясь на моё понимание системы в целом. Если тебе есть что возразить по существу, или предложить свою трактовку событый, то я буду рад послушать и вместе подумать.

 Мое мнение такое: в отличие от карибского кризиса (а американцы наверняка бы сравняли Кубу с землей, имхо, если бы там остались наши ракеты), в аналогичной ситуации наши не собирались применять силу в Европе, и действовали только политически. И воевать, повторяю, нам пришлось бы не только с Бундесвером, а со всем НАТО.   

> Теперь на тему Афганистана. И чего такого было в Афганистане, что могло испугать Андропова или помешать ему в его "европейских" планах? То, что там шла хиленькая (в начале 80х) партизанская война? (Например, духи получили стингеры только в 86-м).  И что? Если ты вдруг захочешь поговорить об Афгане, мне есть что сказать.

 Думаю, воевать _на два фронта_ если этого можно избежать, ни один разумный человек не станет. Опыт Гитлера был еще свеж в памяти.   

> Ты никогда не задумывался зачем там оказались танки? Против какого врага в Афганистане могли бы они быть применены?

 Имхо, здесь все банально: в дивизиях по штату положены танковые полки. Применяли так же как на кавказе, отрывали капониры на блокпостах (не пушку же там держать).

----------


## Crocodile

> =) С тобой только сцепись языками, не хватит времени на устройство личной жизни, ты известный софист. Шютка

 Во! Наконец-то раскрутили ВарраВу.   ::    

> Что значит _удержания_?

 Удержания, захвата, включения Западной Европы в Варшавский Договор, освобождения народов от гнёта капиталистических угнетателей, создания новых братских республик. Смысл тот же самый.   

> Вообще-то, это получается полномасштабная война с НАТО, так на минуточку. Не верю, что Брежнев или Андропов этого не понимали.

 Понимали, ещё как. И действовали соответственно. Оттого и армия была чуть больше чем невье... очень большая, и т.д. Полномасштабная война с НАТО или с США - это одно и тоже или две большие разницы. Конвенциональными методами, США было не достать за океаном. Ибо снабжения войск не получится. Это аксиома. А вот на Западную Европу - вполне. А США нужно было просто удержать от вмешательство во внутренние дела Европы. На то и ставили ИМХО.   

> Пусть першинги не долетали до Москвы, но Прибалтику, Белоруссию и Украину (не говоря о ОВД) они покрывали.

 Именно. Суть в том, что более сотни баллистических ракет средней дальности - это по-любому экологический крындык, как минимум для всего континента. Их нужно было нейтрализовать по-любому. В то время, самым эффективным средством считались мобильные войска. Оттого, как мне кажется, их и запилили в таком количестве. Никакие активные тактические военные действия вестить не могут, пока есть опасность того, что у побеждённого противника не сдадут нервы и он не нажмёт кнопку (тм).   

> Интересное мнение. Японцам, стало быть, отомстили.

 Смысл моего высказывания в том, что Хиросиму никто не захватывал после ядерного удара. А ведь он был маломощным по меркам Холодной Войны. Европу ИМХО предполагалось захватывать, оттого и дофига тактических юнитов построили. А "евроракеты" этому мешали. Нападёшь - долбанём. В этом смысле, стратегическое ЯО - это средство защиты, а не нападения.   

> И наши и американцы проводили учения по прорыву обороны противника с использованием ядерного удара.

 С использованием ТАКТИЧЕСКОГО ядерного удара. А не СТРАТЕГИЧЕСКОГО. Разница в количестве мегатонн. Тактических удар использовали для удара по укреплённой полосе, а потом пошли в прорыв. Это всё страхи 1-й и 2-й мировых войн, про укрепрайоны. В конце 70-х, начале 80-х этих глупостей уже никого не волновали сильно. Т.е. волновали, но не настолько, чтобы применять для этого ЯО.   

> Мое мнение такое: в отличие от карибского кризиса (а американцы наверняка бы сравняли Кубу с землей, имхо, если бы там остались наши ракеты), в аналогичной ситуации наши не собирались применять силу в Европе, и действовали только политически. И воевать, повторяю, нам пришлось бы не только с Бундесвером, а со всем НАТО.

 Разумеется. Просто Бундесвер должен был принять первый удар, и, соответственно, должен был быть смят в первую очередь для обеспечения скорости продвижения. Другое дело, что в Европе располагались базы США. Но тут, как говориться, не разбив яйца, яичницу не приготовить. Главное - донести до США, что если они вмешаются, будет только хуже. Типа, мы Федоре не враги. Вот евроракеты нам угрожают, это да. С ними и разобрались. Ну, там европейцы предпочли вступить в семью братских народов. Ну, и хрен с ними, всё равно они вас (=США) не любили. Вы - США - живите себе спокойно на своём континенте, мы к вам не лезем и не полезем ещё долго. Нам, вон, Европу надо из руин поднять, дела у нас.    

> Думаю, воевать _на два фронта_ если этого можно избежать, ни один разумный человек не станет. Опыт Гитлера был еще свеж в памяти.

 На два фрона воевать и не нужно было. Где же в Афганистане был фронт? Да если бы оттуда забрали хоть всю армию, никто со стороны Афганистана на СССР бы не покусился, правильно?    

> Имхо, здесь все банально: в дивизиях по штату положены танковые полки. Применяли так же как на кавказе, отрывали капониры на блокпостах (не пушку же там держать).

 Ладно, не будем о грустном. Лично я думаю, там Афганистан был транзитом, речь шла про Пакистан, просто в Афганистане был [относительно] удобный плацдарм. (Помнишь, когда ввели войска в Афганистан? В 1979. Как раз за пару лет до рассматриваемых событий.) Ведь Пакистан обладал ЯО, значит от него могла исходить угроза. Для того и был Ограниченный Контингент такого размера - целая армия с хвостиком. Согласись, для ведения контр-партизанской войны столько юнитов нафиг не нужно. И снабжение было проблематичным. Ввели бы, допустим, дивизию и раскидали бы её для усиления нового режима. И снабжения бы хватило местного плюс транспортные самолёты. И зашибись. А все эти колонны грузовиков и БТРов - это и был основной источник потерь СССР. Не было бы таких колонн, не было бы и такой лакомой цели для партизан. Думаешь, в те времена армейское руководство этого не понимало? Ясно, что местные ребята приспосабливались как-то... Такие дела.

----------


## Basil77

> Ведь Пакистан обладал ЯО, значит от него могла исходить угроза.

 Извини, что встреваю в вашу дискуссию, но Пакистан провёл первое испытание ЯО только в 1998 году. В период перед началом Афганской войны они только начинали первые разработки.

----------


## Crocodile

> Захватить молниеносно Великобританию не получилось бы, боюсь, при любом раскладе.

 Не факт. Этот вопрос поднимался ещё в годы Второй Мировой. Помнишь про Критскую операцию? Критская операция — Википедия  А в тот период, который я описываю, была Фолклендская Война (1982), где тоже воевали за острова.    

> Но возможность нападения на Европу всерьёз...  смысла в этом не было никакого.

 Понимаешь, я бы, наверное, мог бы изобрести какой-нибудь смысл, но нужно ли это? Я лишь говорю о фактах. Моя интерпретация фактов - нападение готовилось. Любой кто это отрицает должен сначала внятно объяснить - зачем СССР нужно было столько мобильных войск. Какой в этом был смысл? Целый род войск ВДВ плюс ДШВ плюс спецназ. Ты два года учишь десантников, а через 10 лет резерва они уже не так эффективны, их нужно доучивать, переучивать, переводить в пехоту. Насколько проще подготовить пограничников с собаками! Призвал солдат и прикажи охранять важные объекты (типа подземных шахт с ядерными ракетами). Пусть учатся ловить вражеских десантников. Проще, дешевле и надёжнее. И сиди себе спокойно, торгуй Родиной (=продавай сырьё за границу), строй развитой социализм в одной, отдельно взятой стране. Чем не план?

----------


## Crocodile

> Извини, что встреваю в вашу дискуссию, но Пакистан провёл первое испытание ЯО только в 1998 году. В период перед началом Афганской войны они только начинали первые разработки.

 Кааанечно встревай, даарагой. Штука вот в чём. Ядерная программа Пакистана — Википедия  
На начало 1982 года Пакистан уже закончил строительство завода по обогащению урана, а сама программа начата в 1972 году. Сегодня, в аналогичной ситуации находится Иран и - о ужас! - уже есть повод для возможной войны с Израилем. Якобы, израильские лётчики уже даже тренеруются на эту тему. С чего бы это?  ::  
А с того, что есть такая мерзкая штука под названием "грязная бомба". Грязная атомная бомба 
Когда не могут делать настоящую, но умеют делать что-то - делают грязную. Такие дела.

----------


## Hanna

> * 
> Chuck* (2010)  
> Тут всё понятно. Шедевр дословного перевода.

 I HATE when languages get butchered by Hollywood in this way. It's unbelievable that they spend MILLIONS making the film, and they can't be bothered to find 1 Russian speaking person to just check their spelling and dodgy translations by Google Translate! 
And if they MUST have Russian villains in films, how about hiring REAL Russians...? 
Of course, Russia and Russians are not the only victims of this. 
I once watched a porn film (reluctantly) where a German person was pretending to be Swedish, apparently that was the norm for a long time. And in old war films, again - perhaps German actors don't WANT to play Germans... but there are 80 million Germans, surely they can find someone suitable.  
But in all fairness, Russian films are not much better for portraying Germans....  And the Swedish ambassador in the film "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"!!

----------


## Doomer

> I once watched a porn film (reluctantly) where a German person was pretending to be Swedish

 Oh, wow, does that mean that there is a distinguishable difference between German and Swedish people in THOSE kind of movies?   

> And the Swedish ambassador in the film "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"!!

 Ja, Ja. Кемска волость  :: 
What kind of language does he speak in the movie? Is it something close to Swedish?

----------


## Hanna

He is essentially speaking German, but in a silly way.
There were some people in the USSR who had Swedish as their mothertongue, so it wouldn't have been impossible to find a local person to play the role!  
And as for the porn films...  The era of German erotic films was before commercial TV took off. People had to buy or rent the films if they wanted them. The stuff that was available was imported from Germany. I watched a few with my girlfriends, out of curiousity.Those films had a bit of a plot! The difference with normal films was that the acting was worse and when things got hot, they did not cut the scene. It was nothing like what's on some of the cable channels today.

----------


## Hanna

Oh, here is another really spooky type of propaganda against Russia - religious propaganda! 
Some Christians, mainly in the USA, believe that Russia would invade and attempt to obliterate Israel. The reason is that there is a rather complicated Bible prophecy about Israel being invaded by an enemy that fulfills certain criteria that Russia nominally fulfills. This would be part of a series of events around the end of the world as predicted by the Bible.  
The idea was particularly strong in the days of the Cold War* - a type of propaganda aimed at religious people*, I guess. Or is it perfectly legitimate Bible interpretention? Christians elsewhere don't believe it though.  
Many American Christians believe that modern Russia still fills all the criteria to fulfill this role. Since Iran is not popular with the USA at the moment, Iran plays a bigger role in this prophecy nowadays. In Cold War days, the main idea was the the USSR was the culprit.  
I think the latest version of this idea is that Russia, Kazakhstan, Syria and Iran are involved in this conspiracy. Another thing I picked up was that Russia would be a part of "the one world government of the Antichrist".  
Lots of preachers are actually preaching this to their congregations. Personally I don't think there is any point in trying to interpret scripture in this way, and I have to wonder about motivations of those who do.

----------


## Marcus

> He is essentially speaking German, but in a silly way.
> There were some people in the USSR who had Swedish as their mothertongue, so it wouldn't have been impossible to find a local person to play the role!

 The film is a comedy, not only does the ambassador speak in a silly way but everything is in a silly way. German words were more recognizable for a Soviet viewer, so it increased the comic effect.
Real Swedish would have given nothing.

----------


## Doomer

> Oh, here is another really spooky type of propaganda against Russia - religious propaganda! 
> Some Christians, mainly in the USA, believe that Russia would invade and attempt to obliterate Israel. The reason is that there is a rather complicated Bible prophecy about Israel being invaded by an enemy that fulfills certain criteria that Russia nominally fulfills. This would be part of a series of events around the end of the world as predicted by the Bible.  
> The idea was particularly strong in the days of the Cold War* - a type of propaganda aimed at religious people*, I guess. Or is it perfectly legitimate Bible interpretention? Christians elsewhere don't believe it though.  
> Many American Christians believe that modern Russia still fills all the criteria to fulfill this role. Since Iran is not popular with the USA at the moment, Iran plays a bigger role in this prophecy nowadays. In Cold War days, the main idea was the the USSR was the culprit.  
> I think the latest version of this idea is that Russia, Kazakhstan, Syria and Iran are involved in this conspiracy. Another thing I picked up was that Russia would be a part of "the one world government of the Antichrist".  
> Lots of preachers are actually preaching this to their congregations. Personally I don't think there is any point in trying to interpret scripture in this way, and I have to wonder about motivations of those who do.

 Didn't you know that Russia is already "invaded" Israel with religion  :: 
Russia is one of the few Orthodox countries which priests allowed to enter Church of the Holy Sepulchre on the Orthodox Easter day to receive the Holy Fire on the *Orthodox* Easter Day Holy Fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Deborski

> Oh, here is another really spooky type of propaganda against Russia - religious propaganda! 
> Some Christians, mainly in the USA, believe that Russia would invade and attempt to obliterate Israel. The reason is that there is a rather complicated Bible prophecy about Israel being invaded by an enemy that fulfills certain criteria that Russia nominally fulfills. This would be part of a series of events around the end of the world as predicted by the Bible.

 
Hanna, you are right about this and frankly, it terrifies me.  The religious fanatics in America have gone so far off the deep-end and they are throwing our country into a tailspin with their insane politics.  Our economy is in tatters because of the endless wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, but they want to INCREASE our military activities around the globe and cut education, health care, and welfare for the millions of Americans who have lost their jobs and homes during our economic crisis.  We keep calling it a recession, but it's far more akin to a depression.  My father was a survivor of the Great Depression and I remember many of the stories he told me in childhood.  It is becoming very similar to that now.  There are thousands of American families living in their cars.  Yet, the religious "right" (as in right wing, not morally "right") are more interested in making birth control illegal, requiring pregnant women to undergo all sorts of bizarre procedures at the behest of the State - even to the extent that miscarriage is now considered "manslaughter" in some states and women can go to JAIL for falling down while pregnant.  They believe that a woman who is raped "deserves it" and should be forced to keep the baby, even if the "woman" in question is 13 years old and was raped by her own father!  
I don't know how these people can call themselves "christian" when they are against everything Jesus stood for.  They love money, and they hate people.  When the tea Party went berserk and elected the most freakish candidates they could find to public office, there was a mad spate of insane laws passed all around the country.  People can now bring guns into bars, libraries and schools in some states - there is an unjustified fear that Obama wants to "take away everyone's guns" (even though he has not enacted any gun control legislation and has even relaxed some restrictions), they openly threaten the President, are obsessed with his birth certificate and trying to prove he is "Muslim," and they have demolished regulations on big businesses so that people can be fired at will and have no recourse to dispute it, big businesses can pollute the environment, contaminate our drinking water, cause earthquakes with their "frakking" (drilling for natural gas) and dump more oil into our nature preserves and oceans.  It's gone so far beyond simply disturbing that I don't have words for it anymore.   
It's crazy here.  The right wing loves guns, "god" (read: money) and wars - hates women, people of color, gays and foreigners - basically anyone who is not white, male and "christian" is their target.  We now live in a bizarre alternate universe where up is down, down is sideways, and sideways is a banana!

----------


## BappaBa

*Canadian Bacon* (1995)

----------


## BappaBa

*The Grand duke* 
Приключения молодого немецкого пилота на восточном фронте, которому довелось повоевать с теми самыми Ночными Ведьмами.     
Ахтунг, по ссылке лейтенантские сиськи! ru_klukva_ru: The Grand duke

----------


## Anixx

> They're both grammatical, but the emphases are different. "Universal values" implies (to me) that everyone everywhere accepts these values; "universally valuable" implies (to me) that the values have some inherent positive worth, and that everyone everywhere OUGHT to accept them. In other words, North Korean ideology does not accept private property as something good, but the libertarian assumption is that the North Koreans would be vastly better off if their society DID recognize private-property rights, at least to some degree. 
> That's a fair point. But (except among radical libertarians), saying that private-property rights ought to be regulated and restricted to some degree by the government is different from claiming that private-property as a concept has no inherent positive value for human well-being. (The radicals claim that restricting private-property rights to ANY degree is tantamount to denying them -- thus the cliche "Taxation is theft".) On the other hand, it's a general assumption of libertarians (not just the radicals) that such rights as freedom of religion, speech, and the press can all be logically *derived from and protected by* an underlying respect for private property.

 Look, the majority of people in the West (I do not know how in the US, but certainly in the western Europe) DO NOT have private property in the same meaning as it was understood in the USSR. What they have is what the USSR would call "personal property". The majority of the people are employed in any country, not the business owners, and as such they have no private property. That means that only a minority of population in any country enjoys the private property rights, even in the west.

----------


## Crocodile

> Look, the majority of people in the West (I do not know how in the US, but certainly in the western Europe) DO NOT have private property in the same meaning as it was understood in the USSR. What they have is what the USSR would call "personal property". The majority of the people are employed in any country, not the business owners, and as such they have no private property. That means that only a minority of population in any country enjoys the private property rights, even in the west.

 I think a good example of a private property a typical westerner might think of is a real estate. Who was an owner of the real estate in the USSR? Say, what options would a typical young Soviet family have in that regard?

----------


## Seraph

> ... DO NOT have private property in the same meaning as it was understood in the USSR. What they have is what the USSR would call "personal property". ...

   This kind of meaning survives in the west in the term 'propertied class'.  Not just any property.

----------


## Anixx

> I think a good example of a private property a typical westerner might think of is a real estate. Who was an owner of the real estate in the USSR? Say, what options would a typical young Soviet family have in that regard?

 They could  
- rent a flat from the state in a multi-storey building (this right could not be revoked by the state and the payment was virtually non-existent, the right would be inherited by   those who live in the flat)
- have a private house (officially, "personal" because there was no private property, only "personal property", but for you it's the same as "private"). The house would be inherited by the relatives even if they do not live there.
- being a member of a house-building cooperative (condominium?) with a share, corresponding to a flat in a multi-storey building (with the right to sell the share, that is the flat). Upon leaving the cooperative the share would be paid in money.  The share would be inherited by the relatives and the cooperative members would vote if to accept a new member. If refused the share would be paid in money.
- have a country estate "dacha" in addition to their urban flat. The dacha was private while the area at which it was built usually was state property (the state gave it into indeterminate-term usage). Although if one did not build a dacha in the given place in time, the place could be taken by the state. Dacha had no street address so one only could have dacha in addition to their main residence. 
That said, one could not have a flat in a multi-storey city building in private while could easily buy a separate house in a town or a village or a flat in a 2-4 flat small houses (where available). One also could buy a share in a cooperative with the right to use a flat in a multi-storey house built by that cooperative. 
One COULD NOT  
- buy an office
- buy a shop
- buy a plant
- buy an oil refinery
- buy a newspaper (although it was probably possible to institute a non-commercial society over certain interest such as homebrew or radio-constructing and issue papers or bulletins from the name of the society).

----------


## Anixx

> *The Grand duke*
> Приключения молодого немецкого пилота на восточном фронте, которому довелось повоевать с теми самыми Ночными Ведьмами.

 И где здесь клюква? Картинки качественные. Только название колхоза на фюзеляже какое-странное.

----------


## BappaBa

> И где здесь клюква? Картинки качественные. Только название колхоза на фюзеляже какое-странное.

 Не дочитал с помощью какого оружия она хотела окончить войну к Рождеству?

----------


## Anixx

> Не дочитал с помощью какого оружия она хотела окончить войну к Рождеству?

 Клубнику вижу, клюкву не вижу. Комиксы классные. 
Кстати, рисовали не американцы, что и очевидно.

----------


## Eric C.

> They could  
> - rent a flat from the state in a multi-storey building (this right could not be revoked by the state and the payment was virtually non-existent, the right would be inherited by   those who live in the flat)
> - have a private house (officially, "personal" because there was no private property, only "personal property", but for you it's the same as "private"). The house would be inherited by the relatives even if they do not live there.
> - being a member of a house-building cooperative (condominium?) with a share, corresponding to a flat in a multi-storey building (with the right to sell the share, that is the flat). Upon leaving the cooperative the share would be paid in money.  The share would be inherited by the relatives and the cooperative members would vote if to accept a new member. If refused the share would be paid in money.
> - have a country estate "dacha" in addition to their urban flat. The dacha was private while the area at which it was built usually was state property (the state gave it into indeterminate-term usage). Although if one did not build a dacha in the given place in time, the place could be taken by the state. Dacha had no street address so one only could have dacha in addition to their main residence. 
> That said, one could not have a flat in a multi-storey city building in private while could easily buy a separate house in a town or a village or a flat in a 2-4 flat small houses (where available). One also could buy a share in a cooperative with the right to use a flat in a multi-storey house built by that cooperative. 
> One COULD NOT  
> - buy an office
> - buy a shop
> ...

 One could not do probably the most important thing that applies to real estate anytime anywhere - one could not buy a piece of land so that it would be their property (personal, private, call it whatever). That is, there was no such thing as private ownership of land, all the land belonged to the state, and there was no law that could protect you if they decided to "get a piece of their land back" (the one your house was built on)

----------


## Anixx

> One could not do probably the most important thing that applies to real estate anytime anywhere - one could not buy a piece of land so that it would be their property (personal, private, call it whatever).

 I do not think the majority of people in Western Europe are landowners. Possibly in the US many people have houses with small piece of land attached to it, but not large land masses.   

> That is, there was no such thing as private ownership of land, all the land belonged to the state, and there was no law that could protect you if they decided to "get a piece of their land back" (the one your house was built on)

 You are wrong. A private owner can take your land at will but the state could not. There WERE laws about it. The land only could be taken if you did not use the land and had not built anything on it for a number of years. Or if the land is necessary for say, federal road or pipeline, but in that case you would be given compensation like in any country.  The land was given for free and for indefinite term. Nobody could take it without compensation if you had a private house built on it. 
Anyway I think the "land question" is quite irrelevant in an urbanized society where the landowners are only a tiny percent.

----------


## Crocodile

> They could  
> - rent a flat from the state in a multi-storey building (this right could not be revoked by the state and the payment was virtually non-existent, the right would be inherited by   those who live in the flat)
> - being a member of a house-building cooperative (condominium?) with a  share, corresponding to a flat in a multi-storey building (with the  right to sell the share, that is the flat).

 Alright. So, since we're talking about the urbanized society, let's stick with those two options, shall we?  
So, the first option meant a young family would have to wait in line in the first come - first served basis and agree to whatever option (location-wise) was available. That could take a very significant time. So, where the young family ought to live for the time being? 
The second option meant a young family would have to have a significant amount of money to enter the building cooperative. For example, by the mid 80's, the cost of a small cooperative apartment in Moscow was a couple of thousands rubles. How that money could be earned in the state where an average family monthly income was about 200 - 300 rubles was a mystery. There was another special mystery for a young family who managed to gather that amount with the help of all their relatives and ought to wait for 10 years or more for their cooperative apartment to be built. And where they were supposed to live for the time being? 
That does not necessarily to say those options did not exist, but just to correct an assumption those options were in any way better than the options a typical young western family would experience. Were they any worse - that's a topic for another discussion.  
However, I agree with you that the notion of the private property and protecting it is only practically applicable to a non-personal belonging. The private property would either be the means of production (aka private entrepreneurship) or an investment (aka speculation). And the protection of private property means that people have some kind of assurance from the state: I'm starting a business and I'm paying the state the "protection money" so that the state would maintain itself (aka buy itself some nice buildings and yachts) and protect my business from the gangs and the vandals. In the situation where everything belongs to the state, the protection of private property does not make much sense.  
The only real difference for the working class was the principle of "confiscation" which was in the very core of the Soviet Law system.  
Say, you're a tenant in a state-owned apartment. If you disobey the state (aka break the law), that apartment would be taken from you by the state (aka the confiscation of the belongings). And that also applies to the other belongings you mentioned: a private country-home, a cooperative apartment, a car, etc. (By the way, that was a primary reason why some of the law-breakers had a habit to register their belongings on their wife's name so as not to loose everything once they come back from the jail.) But, the society which protects private property has a different law - you would be obliged to liquidate your private property only to compensate another party for the amount decided by the court and the rest of the value of the property is yours. In the Soviet Law system there was an entity named "the people" and the law-breakers had to compensate "the people" i.e. the state. And it some cases it was very difficult to estimate the damage. For example, if you secretly made private business producing something (e.g. the food) and selling it privately beyond the norms allowed by the state, you made the proprietary damage to "the people" since the "extra food" that you produced belongs to "the people" and you stole that from "the people" and it's very difficult to estimate the price. Hence, the confiscation of everything (with the subsequent imprisonment).

----------


## Anixx

> For example, by the mid 80's, the cost of a small cooperative apartment in Moscow was a couple of thousands rubles. How that money could be earned in the state where an average family monthly income was about 200 - 300 rubles was a mystery.

 Do you want to say that the price of realty in large cities in other countries is smaller? I heard stories about people repaying their realty credits for 20 and 30 years.   

> If you disobey the state (aka break the law), that apartment would be taken from you by the state (aka the confiscation of the belongings).

 Confiscation was only possible as a penal measure for crimes against property such as theft, robbery, fraud, extortion etc.   

> you would be obliged to liquidate your private property only to compensate another party for the amount decided by the court and the rest of the value of the property is yours

 In the United States one can easily get life sentence for crimes against property. Confiscation is evidently more humane.   

> And it some cases it was very difficult to estimate the damage.

 Indeed. That's why the state made it impossible to become rich through taking others' property. In today's Russia one can steal billions, hide them, get imprisoned for some 5-6 years and then continue a billionaire's lifestyle.   

> For example, if you secretly made private business producing something (e.g. the food) and selling it privately beyond the norms allowed by the state, you made the proprietary damage to "the people" since the "extra food" that you produced belongs to "the people" and you stole that from "the people" and it's very difficult to estimate the price. Hence, the confiscation of everything (with the subsequent imprisonment).

 In any western state if you secretly make business and do not pay taxes or, say, produce counterfeit goods, you will be imprisoned as well.

----------


## Crocodile

> Do you want to say that the price of realty in large cities in other countries is smaller? I heard stories about people repaying their realty credits for 20 and 30 years.

 The only difference is that the young families actually LIVE IN THE APARTMENTS for those 20-30 years, and the cooperative apartments took 10 or more years TO BUILD after the money was paid.   

> Confiscation was only possible as a penal measure for crimes against property such as theft, robbery, fraud, extortion etc.

 I think I gave a good example - a person who produced more goods than the norm allows and sold it privately. That was penalized by the confiscation. For example: the peasants were supposed to work in the public fields using the means of production (the machinery, the seeds, etc.) provided by the collective household using the directions provided by the collective household. At the same time, those peasants were able to maintain the tiny pieces of land in their private use - they could use private means of cultivating the land and use the crop produced by that land to feed themselves and to sell the extra on the market. If they were found of cultivating more than the norm - they were penalized by confiscation.   

> In the United States one can easily get life sentence for crimes against property.

 Would you be able to cite a precedence? Maybe I misunderstood what you said.   

> Indeed. That's why the state made it impossible to become rich through taking others' property.

 Well, that's not entirely true. The nomenclature had it all by confiscating property from other people.    

> In today's Russia one can steal billions, hide them, get imprisoned for some 5-6 years and then continue a billionaire's lifestyle.

 That's very sad. Like I said, if the personal belongings had been registered under the name of the thief's relative, they weren't confiscated as well by the Soviet State leading to the similar situation on the smaller scale.   

> In any western state if you secretly make business and do not pay taxes or, say, produce counterfeit goods, you will be imprisoned as well.

 I think that addresses a different concern. The Soviet Laws prohibited even the small enterprises. Had any of the enterprises been legally allowed, some of them would pay taxes and some of them would evade it.

----------


## Anixx

> I think I gave a good example - a person who produced more goods than the norm allows and sold it privately.

 From the material of the employer? Which article of the penal code do you mean?  

> That was penalized by the confiscation.

 Only the court decided whether to apply confiscation in each case. Confiscation was not mandatory and was applied only to grave and exceptionally grave crimes. Commiting a venal crime was not an automatic reason for confiscation. Confisctaion could be not only of the whole property but also of 1/2, 1/3 or any other part of the property of the offender.   

> For example: the peasants were supposed to work in the public fields using the means of production (the machinery, the seeds, etc.) provided by the collective household using the directions provided by the collective household. At the same time, those peasants were able to maintain the tiny pieces of land in their private use - they could use private means of cultivating the land and use the crop produced by that land to feed themselves and to sell the extra on the market. If they were found of cultivating more than the norm - they were penalized by confiscation.

 Confiscation of the excess or of the whole property? This is bullshit. Producing something in excess of a norm is not a crime against property like theft. It could not be qualified as a grave crime unless the volume of the damage was enormous. Do you have any reference to such a case? What year it was, what was the volume of damage and what part of property was confiscated? 
I also did not find any reference about that such norm that limited production ever existed.   

> Well, that's not entirely true. The nomenclature had it all by confiscating property from other people.

 Any confiscated property went to the state, not to nomenclature. In the USSR even among nomenclature were no rich people even comparable to today's medium-successful businessman.   

> That's very sad. Like I said, if the personal belongings had been registered under the name of the thief's relative, they weren't confiscated as well by the Soviet State leading to the similar situation on the smaller scale.

 Possibly, and what? This just means the investigation did not succeed to trace where the property gone.   

> I think that addresses a different concern. The Soviet Laws prohibited even the small enterprises. Had any of the enterprises been legally allowed, some of them would pay taxes and some of them would evade it.

 Soviet laws were favorable to enterprises where all the participants worked themselves and collectively owned the means of production. Such enterprises were never prohibited.

----------


## BappaBa

> Клубнику вижу, клюкву не вижу.

 Даже бутылку водки у русского (читай _злобного/тупого_) полковника не заметил? Отступления Красной армии в 1943г не увидел? Да у меня водка в самоваре закипела от такой наглости! lol   

> Комиксы классные.

 Каждому свое, одному нравится арбуз, другому - свиной хрящик. (с)   

> Кстати, рисовали не американцы, что и очевидно.

 Кто-то писал что-либо об американцах? 
upd: Anixx, я за тебя болею в споре о собственности. =))))

----------


## Anixx

> Даже бутылку водки у русского (читай злобного/тупого) полковника не заметил? Отступления Красной армии в 1943г не увидел? Да у меня водка в самоваре закипела от такой наглости! lol

 Может быть, пропаганда какая-то там есть, но клюквой я бы это не назвал. Многие детали показаны очень точно.
Ничего неестественного в водке не вижу. Водка, между прочим, в армии выдавалась официально. Пьют они вечером, перед отдыхом. Это, кстати, даже в советских фильмах показывали. 
Полковник вовсе не тупой, разбирается в тактике, говорит "мне нужны живые пилоты, а не герои" (по законам клюквы он должен был бы приказать закидать трупами). Он также говорит о том, что самолетов достаточно, но не хватает летчиков (по законам клюквы он должен был бы сказать "берегите самолеты, а пилотов еще нарожаем"). 
Про отступление - на каком, конкретно, слайде?

----------


## BappaBa

*Doomsday Machine (1976)*Звезда Давида на фуражке китайского коммуниста.  
Советский космонавт, майор авиации Джорджиана Брански.
Папаха,  есаульская шинель и красные казацкие погоны без знаков различия - широко  известные элементы парадной формы советских летчиков.
В петлицах все те  же израильские звезды.  
Советский спутник называется просто и без затей: "Известия - 2".  
А вот и пресловутый космонавт Меканов, исчезнувший вместе со спутником.  Разумеется, коммунисты засунули его внутрь "Известий-2" и заставили  участвовать в очередном бесчеловечном эксперименте. Товарищ Меканов стал  одним из тех сотен безвестных космонавтов, жертв тоталитарной советской  науки, которые погибли прежде, чем большевикам удалось успешно вывести  на орбиту Гагарина.
Если не видно, на груди у него бирка с надписью: "ИГОР МИКАНОВА".

----------


## BappaBa

> Может быть, пропаганда какая-то там есть, но клюквой я бы это не назвал. Многие детали показаны очень точно.
> Ничего неестественного в водке не вижу. Водка, между прочим, в армии выдавалась официально. Пьют они вечером, перед отдыхом. Это, кстати, даже в советских фильмах показывали.

 Насколько я знаю, достать бутылку водки на фронте было просто негде. Наркомовские 100гр. скорее всего были разведенным спиртом. В фильмах (старых) водку разливают из фляжек на фронте, а бутылки появляются в тылу/запасном полку.   

> Про отступление - на каком, конкретно, слайде?

 Это моя ошибка, просто у него три серии про этих летунов (Ночные ведьмы, Товарищ Лилия, Вульф и Лилия), и у меня они сложились в одну. Отступление было в другой серии.

----------


## Anixx

> Насколько я знаю, достать бутылку водки на фронте было просто негде. Наркомовские 100гр. скорее всего были разведенным спиртом. В фильмах (старых) водку разливают из фляжек на фронте, а бутылки появляются в тылу/запасном полку.

 Я ОЧЕНЬ сомневаюсь, что для полковника авиации (которая снабжалась намного лучше) достать бутылку водки было хоть какой-то проблемой (варианты: прислали из дома/купил в деревне, привез из Москвы/попросил подчиненных достать и т.д.). Тем более, что штаб авиационной части не обязательно должен быть прямо на линии фронта. Я также сомневаюсь, что ему кто-то мог запретить пить водку. Не рядовой же.

----------


## Anixx

> Советский космонавт, майор авиации Джорджиана Брански.
> Папаха,  есаульская шинель и красные казацкие погоны без знаков различия - широко  известные элементы парадной формы советских летчиков.
> В петлицах все те  же израильские звезды.

 Пархатые большевицкие казаки (с)?

----------


## Black Cat

> *USSR General Election 1987 : Results and Analysis  *

 Spitting image was a great programme  ::   
 Anyone involved in politics at the time was fair game.Here's a few more:  George Bush on Mastermind (spitting Image) - YouTube - Bush snr.  The Two-Party System - YouTube - British parliment.

----------


## Crocodile

> upd: Anixx, я за тебя болею в споре о собственности. =))))

 А ты не подзуживай!  ::  
Спорить, собственно, уже не о чем. Я же сразу согласился, что, в основном, советские законы о собственности были направлены против частного предпринимательства. И ежу понятно, что суд в каждом частном случае должен был интерпретировать законы в соответствии с фактами, которые есть в распоряжении суда. Можно было интерпретировать в сторону полной конфискации, а можно в сторону частичной. А можно было просто получить строгий выговор с занесением без всякого продолжения. Уж как придётся. Ну, так и в капитализме можно организовать похожую ситуацию. Можно оценить ущерб в $10, а можно в $10,000,000. О чём тут спорить? Так что попкорн отменяется.  ::

----------


## Anixx

> А ты не подзуживай!  
> Спорить, собственно, уже не о чем. Я же сразу согласился, что, в основном, советские законы о собственности были направлены против частного предпринимательства. И ежу понятно, что суд в каждом частном случае должен был интерпретировать законы в соответствии с фактами, которые есть в распоряжении суда. Можно было интерпретировать в сторону полной конфискации, а можно в сторону частичной. А можно было просто получить строгий выговор с занесением без всякого продолжения. Уж как придётся. Ну, так и в капитализме можно организовать похожую ситуацию. Можно оценить ущерб в $10, а можно в $10,000,000. О чём тут спорить? Так что попкорн отменяется.

 Ну так вывод тут простой и понятный: для не-предпринимателя принципиальной разницы нет - работать при капитализме или при социализме. точнее, разница не больше, чем между разными капиталистическими странами. А вот если ты хочешь купить нефтяное месторождение, то другое дело.

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну так вывод тут простой и понятный: для не-предпринимателя принципиальной разницы нет - работать при капитализме или при социализме. точнее, разница не больше, чем между разными капиталистическими странами. А вот если ты хочешь купить нефтяное месторождение, то другое дело.

 Ну, для пролетариата разницы большой нет. Он не владеет (в смысле распоряжается или пользуется доходами по своему желанию) реально орудиями производства ни при социализме ни при капитализме. Основная разница для мелкой и крупной буржуазии. Кооперативное хозяйство при социализме - уже вопрос спорный. Оно могло запрещаться или разрешаться в зависимости от генеральной линии партии. Основная практическая разница между социализмом и капитализмом в подходе к распределению капитала (исходного и произведённого) и в производной от этого мотивации к организации труда и способам организации.

----------


## Lampada

> Пархатые большевицкие казаки (с)?

 И что, нравится эта цитата?

----------


## Anixx

> Основная разница для мелкой и крупной буржуазии.

 Но мелкая и крупная буржуазия, даже на западе составляет меньшинство населения.

----------


## Anixx

> И что, нравится эта цитата?

 Ну что вы имеете в виду? Фраза была использована Юлианаом Семеновым, чтобы показать типичные вгляды на Красную армию немецкого генерала. По смыслу цитата очень подходит и к создателям данного фильма.

----------


## Crocodile

> Но мелкая и крупная буржуазия, даже на западе составляет меньшинство населения.

 Согласен. У меня такой к тебе вопрос. Как ты считаешь, если в развитой фазе развитого социализма СССР был обычной такой страной, со своими достоинствами и недостатками, стоило ли вообще городить весь этот огород? Я в смысле, можно ли было достичь того же самого с царём-батюшкой, без социальных экспериментов и связанных с ними перегибов? Или всё-таки ещё немного, ещё чуть-чуть дожать, и было бы от каждого по возможностям - каждому по потребностям. Что ты думаешь по этому поводу?

----------


## Anixx

> Согласен. У меня такой к тебе вопрос. Как ты считаешь, если в развитой фазе развитого социализма СССР был обычной такой страной, со своими достоинствами и недостатками, стоило ли вообще городить весь этот огород? Я в смысле, можно ли было достичь того же самого с царём-батюшкой, без социальных экспериментов и связанных с ними перегибов? Или всё-таки ещё немного, ещё чуть-чуть дожать, и было бы от каждого по возможностям - каждому по потребностям. Что ты думаешь по этому поводу?

 Смотря, что считать "социальными экспериментами" и что считать "тем же результатом". 
Например, являются ли социальными экспериментами свержение монархии, отмена сословий, национализация банковской системы и индустриализация? 
К примеру, я считаю, что Вторую мировую войну Российская империя бы проиграла, также как и первую. 
В любом случае, во многих отношениях СССР был гораздо ближе к современным западным странам, чем Российская империя:
- На сегодня в Европе не осталось ни одной абсолютной монархии.
- На сегодня в Европе не осталось ни одной страны, разделяющей права населения по сословиям и по религиозной принадлежности
- Уровень грамотности населения в Российской империи был намного ниже, чем на Западе на тот же момент.
- Равные права женщин и всеобщее избирательное право также сейчас существуют во всех европейских странах (СССР ввел их одними из первых)
- Семичасовой рабочий день, отпуска, пособия по беременности есть во всех европейских странах
- Обязательное начальное образование есть во всех европейских странах 
Таким образом, революция 1917 года несколько приблизила Россию к среднеевропейским показателям, а в чем-то и опередила их. Можно ли было достичь того же мирным путем? 
Вероятно, можно. Но только при наличии воли главы государства. Воли этой в начале XX века не было. 
Кроме того, обращу внимание на тот факт, что революция положила конец доминированию немцев в российской власти, которое длилось с момента правления Петра I. 
Так что, революция носила еще и несколько националистический характер (война с Германией обострила эту проблему). Одним из результатов национализации был отъем промышленности и банков у немцев-олигархов, которых в России было большинство. Отдали бы немцы власть и богатство добровольно? Сложный вопрос.
Нападение Германии на СССР в 1941 году одной из целей ставило восстановление немецкой власти в России, отобранной большевиками.

----------


## diogen_

> Смотря, что считать "социальными экспериментами" и что считать "тем же результатом". 
> Например, являются ли социальными экспериментами свержение монархии, отмена сословий, национализация банковской системы и индустриализация? 
> К примеру, я считаю, что Вторую мировую войну Российская империя бы проиграла, также как и первую. 
> В любом случае, во многих отношениях СССР был гораздо ближе к современным западным странам, чем Российская империя:
> - На сегодня в Европе не осталось ни одной абсолютной монархии.
> - На сегодня в Европе не осталось ни одной страны, разделяющей права населения по сословиям и по религиозной принадлежности
> - Уровень грамотности населения в Российской империи был намного ниже, чем на Западе на тот же момент.
> - Равные права женщин и всеобщее избирательное право также сейчас существуют во всех европейских странах (СССР ввел их одними из первых)
> - Семичасовой рабочий день, отпуска, пособия по беременности есть во всех европейских странах
> ...

 добавим еще несколько пунктов в список достижений, приближающих СССР к европейским стандартам:
-отсутствие политических партий и политических свобод, независимых профсоюзов и общественных организаций, свободных выборов
-экономика тотального дефицита, застой в промышленности и сельском хозяйстве к концу правления КПСС
-подавление религии
-тотальный контроль массовобого сознания (пресса, телевидение, книги)
- уничтожение не менее 20 миллионов сограждан (классовые враги и  деструктивные элементы)
-разбазаривание денежных ресурсов на поддержку "людоедских" режимов (Эфипия, Куба и т.п.) и компартий по всему миру
-бессмысленные с экономической точки зрения затраты на космос, поворот северных рек и прочие долгострои коммунизма
-запрет целых   научных направлений (генетика, кибернетика)
-система Гулага
-развязывание гонки вооружений 
-использовнаие психиатрии для борьбы с инакомыслящими
-культ личности руководитей 
-выставление трупов  (Ленин, Сталин) на всеобщее обозрение в центре столицы...

----------


## Crocodile

> Смотря, что считать "социальными экспериментами" и что считать "тем же результатом".

 С точки зрения обывателя, естественно. Мы же в этом контексте?   

> Например, являются ли социальными экспериментами свержение монархии, отмена сословий, национализация банковской системы и индустриализация?

 Безусловно, хотя в этом списке объединены и результаты февральской революции и результаты социалистической. Особняком стоит индустриализация, в которой нет ничего плохого, если бы не сумасшедшие темпы и не "де-кристьянизация" (назовём это так).    

> К примеру, я считаю, что Вторую мировую войну Российская империя бы проиграла, также как и первую.

 А почему ты так решил? Ведь даже и без помощи России Антанте удалось одержать победу в Первой мировой. Соответственно, мне представляется, что от России требовался самый минимум (= например, сидеть в глухой обороне и оттягивать на себя силы германской армии), чтобы разделить победу в Первой мировой. Что же касается Второй, то и тут не всё так просто. Если даже не принимать во внимание маргинальные теории (назовём их так), получается, что официально СССР к ВоВ был технически не готов. Несмотря на индустриализацию. А раз так, то почему, допустим Имперская Россия продемонстрировала бы меньшую готовность? Морозы те же, расстояния те же, героические люди те же, идеология ничем не уступала. Откуда такие пораженческие настроения с твоей стороны?  ::    

> В любом случае, во многих отношениях СССР был гораздо ближе к современным западным странам, чем Российская империя [...]

 Всё это замечательно. Но что это доказывает? На февраль 1917 г, Российская монархия уже уступила всё, что можно и не собиралась останавливаться на этом пути. Мне представляется, что если бы успокоиться на достигнутом в революционном плане, то Имперская Россия ничем бы сегодня (в смысле политической "развитости") не отличалась от Имперской Великобритании. И, допустим, Украина и Белоруссия могли бы находиться в политическом отношении к России, как Канада к Великобритании. И что в этом было бы такого ужасно несовременного?    

> Таким образом, революция 1917 года несколько приблизила Россию к среднеевропейским показателям, а в чем-то и опередила их. Можно ли было достичь того же мирным путем?

 Приблизила - не совсем корректно. Опередила в декларируемом социальном праве - безусловно. Но зачем было пороть горячку? Допустим, женщины в России получили бы право голоса в 1960 г, а образования аж в 1970 г.  Это, конечно, ужас и кошмар. Спору нет. Но стоило ли это таких жертв? За что лили кровь (женскую в том числе) в Гражданскую? За право голоса в 18-м году, а не в 60-м? Как-то не очень адекватно, согласись.   

> Вероятно, можно. Но только при наличии воли главы государства. Воли этой в начале XX века не было.

 Ну, не было в начале 20-го века, и что? Появилась бы в середине. В начале 20-го века и монархии Великобритании и Германии, и другие монархии вообще ни о чём не думали. Кроме того, у современных Ымперцев есть стандартная отмазка - планировалось сделать всё в лучшем виде, но просто надо было избежать социального шока для народа и всё планировали делать постепенно. Уже в далёком 1906 году Дума была почти совсем как у людей: "_Никакой новый закон не может последовать без одобрения Государственного  совета и Государственной думы и восприять силу без утверждения Государя  Императора._"   

> Кроме того, обращу внимание на тот факт, что революция положила конец доминированию немцев в российской власти, которое длилось с момента правления Петра I. Так что, революция носила еще и несколько националистический характер.

 Ну, немцы и немцы, так и что с того? Может Сталин был славянин? Или Бухарин с Троцким? Всё это - суета и томление духа.  ::    

> Одним из результатов национализации был отъем промышленности и банков у немцев-олигархов, которых в России было большинство. Отдали бы немцы власть и богатство добровольно? Сложный вопрос.

 А народу-то какая разница? Как мы уже согласились с тобой, народ-то всё равно ничего не получил.    

> Нападение Германии на СССР в 1941 году одной из целей ставило восстановление немецкой власти в России, отобранной большевиками.

 Ну, допустим что так. Чуть раньше ты говорил: "_я считаю, что Вторую мировую войну Российская империя бы проиграла._" Так, получается, что и войны-то никакой могло бы и не быть. Не за что немцам было бы воевать с Россией. Ещё один минус пламенным революционерам. Спровоцировали новую крутую бойню. Так оно получается?  ::

----------


## Anixx

> С точки зрения обывателя, естественно. Мы же в этом контексте?
> Безусловно, хотя в этом списке объединены и результаты февральской революции и результаты социалистической. Особняком стоит индустриализация, в которой нет ничего плохого, если бы не сумасшедшие темпы и не "де-кристьянизация" (назовём это так).

 Ну если это - "социальные эксперименты", то трудно найти страну, в которой таких "социальных экспериментов" не было. Впрочем, мне не очень понятно, как можно называть "социальными экспериментами" вещи, которые не влияют на большинство населения (или влияют только опосредованно). Например, свержение монархии и национализация банков.
Сумасшедшие темпы индустриализации, очевидно, были связаны с подготовкой к войне.   

> А почему ты так решил? Ведь даже и без помощи России Антанте удалось одержать победу в Первой мировой. Соответственно, мне представляется, что от России требовался самый минимум (= например, сидеть в глухой обороне и оттягивать на себя силы германской армии), чтобы разделить победу в Первой мировой. Что же касается Второй, то и тут не всё так просто. Если даже не принимать во внимание маргинальные теории (назовём их так), получается, что официально СССР к ВоВ был технически не готов. Несмотря на индустриализацию. А раз так, то почему, допустим Имперская Россия продемонстрировала бы меньшую готовность? Морозы те же, расстояния те же, героические люди те же, идеология ничем не уступала. Откуда такие пораженческие настроения с твоей стороны?

 В Первой мировой Германия была гораздо слабее и сумела вывести Россию из войны.   

> Приблизила - не совсем корректно. Опередила в декларируемом социальном праве - безусловно. Но зачем было пороть горячку? Допустим, женщины в России получили бы право голоса в 1960 г, а образования аж в 1970 г.  Это, конечно, ужас и кошмар. Спору нет. Но стоило ли это таких жертв? За что лили кровь (женскую в том числе) в Гражданскую? За право голоса в 18-м году, а не в 60-м? Как-то не очень адекватно, согласись.

 Ты забываешь, что одним из главных лозунгов Октябрьской революции было требование выхода России из войны. То есть, немедленное прекращение кровопролития. Это сохранило, вероятно, миллионы жизней. Конечно, после этого многие миллионы были потеряны в гражданской, но это было абсолютно непредсказуемо. Сама революция прошла практически бескровно.   

> Уже в далёком 1906 году Дума была почти совсем как у людей: "_Никакой новый закон не может последовать без одобрения Государственного  совета и Государственной думы и восприять силу без утверждения Государя  Императора._"

 Эта декларация ничего не значила. Россия оставалась абсолютной монархией, а царь ложил с пробором на такие правила. И не только царь.

----------


## Crocodile

> Сумасшедшие темпы индустриализации, очевидно, были связаны с подготовкой к войне.

 Индустриализация началась в первой пятилетке, т.е. в 1928 году. Откуда очевидность связи с войной?   

> В Первой мировой Германия была гораздо слабее и сумела вывести Россию из войны.

 Поясни, что ты имеешь в виду. Что значит "вывести из войны?"    

> Ты забываешь, что одним из главных лозунгов Октябрьской революции было требование выхода России из войны. То есть, немедленное прекращение кровопролития. Это сохранило, вероятно, миллионы жизней.

 Согласно Педивикии: "_Россия потеряла 600 тыс.солдат на фронтах Первой мировой войны._" И это за три года. Т.е. в среднем 200 тысяч в год. Спустя год после Великой Октябрьской Социалистической Революции, Германия капитулировала. Т.е. вероятно удалось избежать 200 тысяч солдатских смертей. Но это вряд ли. Скорее всего, война закончилась бы намного быстрее, а основные потери в войне обычно в самом её начале. О каких миллионах идёт речь?   

> Конечно, после этого многие миллионы были потеряны в гражданской, но это было абсолютно непредсказуемо. Сама революция прошла практически бескровно.

 Почему же непредсказуемо? С одной стороны, почти выигранная кампания, а с другой - смута, где все воюют против всех. Если идти под лозунгом экспроприации, то ведь будет много недовольных, правильно? И многие из этих недовольных - профессиональные военные. Кроме того, прекращение войны таким образом не означало сдачу личного оружия. Новое кровопролитие было неминуемо. И это было понятно и ежу. А если ежу было непонятно в 17-м, то стало понятно в 18-м. Почему бы тогда не созвать новую Думу и попытаться достичь консенсуса? Потому, что это уже не будет социалистической революцией, верно? Значит, Гражданская война могла закончиться только полной победой одной из сторон. Условия в стопицот раз более суровые, чем во времена Первой мировой. Так что логика - вышли из войны, чтобы сохранить жизни, к сожалению, для меня никак не убедительна. Логично?   

> Эта декларация ничего не значила. Россия оставалась абсолютной монархией, а царь ложил с пробором на такие правила. И не только царь.

 Ну, почему же не значила? Особенно поближе к концу войны царское правительство было в долгах как в шелках перед крупной буржуазией. Буржуазия могла сделать что угодно с царской властью. Получить для себя любые уступки/поблажки и реальную власть. Мне представляется, что февральская революция была отнюдь не "буржуазной", а скорее "эсерской" (как мы сказали бы сегодня, социал-демократической). Не будь февральской революции, Россия была бы чем-то типа современной Великобритании в политическом смысле. Чем уж так ужасно?

----------


## Anixx

> добавим еще несколько пунктов в список достижений, приближающих СССР к европейским стандартам:
> -отсутствие политических партий и политических свобод, независимых профсоюзов и общественных организаций, свободных выборов

 Ну по крайней мере, в СССР не было необходимости быть миллионером, чтобы быть избранным.  

> -подавление религии

 Проблема в том, что русское православие было тесно связано с национализмом, антисемитизмом и шовинизмом. 
Вероятно, в этом и состоит основная причина преследования православия. Для построения межнационального мира было необходимо радикально уменьшить роль религии.  

> -тотальный контроль массовобого сознания (пресса, телевидение, книги)

 Ну если ты возьмешь, например, Соединенные Штаты, то там тоже контроль довольно тотальный.   

> - уничтожение не менее 20 миллионов сограждан (классовые враги и  деструктивные элементы)

 Ну это просто неправда. При Сталине было расстреляно от 600 до 800 тыс (по разным причинам), в основном - в 1937 году.   

> -разбазаривание денежных ресурсов на поддержку "людоедских" режимов (Эфипия, Куба и т.п.) и компартий по всему миру

 Не знаю, чем тебе Куба такая людоедская, но крупные державы все время тратят деньги на поддержку дружественных режимов в других странах. 
Например, США на это сейчас тратят очень много денег. Причем, они тратят не только на поддержку дружественных политических сил, но и на свержение
недружественных военным путем, что значительно дороже.  

> -бессмысленные с экономической точки зрения затраты на космос, поворот северных рек и прочие долгострои коммунизма

 Я не уверен, что затраты на космос - бессмысленные с экономической точки зрения. Но допустим даже так. 
Почему ты считаешь, что затраты, не дающие экономической выгоды - это плохо?
Ведь кроме экономического есть еще научный и философский интерес.  

> -запрет целых   научных направлений (генетика, кибернетика)

 Кибернетика никогда не была наукой или научным направлением. Это - философская доктрина.  

> -система Гулага

 Чем это отличается от других стран?  

> -развязывание гонки вооружений

 Тут ты ошибаешься. СССР всеми силами был против гонки вооружений. А вот США как раз гонку вооружений искусственно развязывали, чем многие там сейчас и гордятся. 
Целью гонки вооружений было вызвать экономический коллапс СССР (по крайней мере, так сейчас утверждают американские консерваторы). 
Но в этом можно усомниться, так как военные затраты США после распада СССР не уменьшились.  

> -использовнаие психиатрии для борьбы с инакомыслящими

 Ну в СССР я не знаю ни одного случая, чтобы психически здорового человека лечили только за несогласие с политикой правительства. 
У многих людей, которые заявляют, что были жертвами политически-мотивированной психиатрии, независимые психиатры легко обнаруживают 
психические отклонения.
В то же время, в США лоботомия (вырезание части мозга) за коммунистические убеждения была массовой. СССР был первой страной в мире, которая запретила лоботомию.  

> -культ личности руководитей

 А что это такое? Вот например, аэропорты Джорджа Буша и Рональда Рейгана - это культ личности или нет?  

> выставление трупов (Ленин, Сталин) на всеобщее обозрение в центре столицы...

 Видимо, французы, выставляя Наполеона и немцы, выставляя Карла Великого и американцы, выставляя Линкольна, забыли у тебя спросить.

----------


## Anixx

> Индустриализация началась в первой пятилетке, т.е. в 1928 году. Откуда очевидность связи с войной?

 Изначально предполагалась возможная война с Антантой. Великобритания признала СССР только в середине 1930-х.
Но ужесточение режима на производстве и прочее выжимание соков началось именно в конце 1930-х, перед войной с Германией.   

> Поясни, что ты имеешь в виду. Что значит "вывести из войны?"

 Заставить заключить сепаратный мир, прекратить сопротивление.   

> Согласно Педивикии: "_Россия потеряла 600 тыс.солдат на фронтах Первой мировой войны._" И это за три года. Т.е. в среднем 200 тысяч в год. Спустя год после Великой Октябрьской Социалистической Революции, Германия капитулировала. Т.е. вероятно удалось избежать 200 тысяч солдатских смертей. Но это вряд ли. Скорее всего, война закончилась бы намного быстрее, а основные потери в войне обычно в самом её начале. О каких миллионах идёт речь?

 Вот тут приводятся другие данные: 1 650 тыс. погибших, 3 850 тыс. раненых, 2 500 пленных и пропавших безвести. Что в сумме составляет 8 миллионов - 52% мобилизованных.  Diario de Próspero - Людские потери стран-участниц Первой мировой войны.   

> Почему же непредсказуемо? С одной стороны, почти выигранная кампания, а с другой - смута, где все воюют против всех. Если идти под лозунгом экспроприации, то ведь будет много недовольных, правильно? И многие из этих недовольных - профессиональные военные. Кроме того, прекращение войны таким образом не означало сдачу личного оружия. Новое кровопролитие было неминуемо. И это было понятно и ежу. А если ежу было непонятно в 17-м, то стало понятно в 18-м. Почему бы тогда не созвать новую Думу и попытаться достичь консенсуса? Потому, что это уже не будет социалистической революцией, верно? Значит, Гражданская война могла закончиться только полной победой одной из сторон. Условия в стопицот раз более суровые, чем во времена Первой мировой. Так что логика - вышли из войны, чтобы сохранить жизни, к сожалению, для меня никак не убедительна. Логично?

 Нету тут ничего ежу понятного. Если бы не западная помощь, никакой гражданской войны бы не было. А насчет консенсуса - даже Учредитальное собрание (которое было более политически однородным) не могло достичь консенсуса, какая уж Дума.   

> Ну, почему же не значила? Особенно поближе к концу войны царское правительство было в долгах как в шелках перед крупной буржуазией. Буржуазия могла сделать что угодно с царской властью. Получить для себя любые уступки/поблажки и реальную власть. Мне представляется, что февральская революция была отнюдь не "буржуазной", а скорее "эсерской" (как мы сказали бы сегодня, социал-демократической). Не будь февральской революции, Россия была бы чем-то типа современной Великобритании в политическом смысле. Чем уж так ужасно?

 Отречение царя организовала буржуазия. Во временном правительстве сидела буржуазия. Революцию проводили симпатизанты Англии и Франции. Дело в том, что Россия с самодержавием смотрелась уж очень одиозно на фоне формально демократических Англии, Франции и США. Поэтому революция была неизбежна.

----------


## Paul G.

Да, махровые зверушки иногда забегают. С полным набором русофобских и антисоветских штампов. Давно такого не видел.

----------


## Crocodile

> Изначально предполагалась возможная война с Антантой. Великобритания признала СССР только в середине 1930-х.
> Но ужесточение режима на производстве и прочее выжимание соков началось именно в конце 1930-х, перед войной с Германией.

 Ну, коллективизация началась в начале 30-х. Вполне тянет на "выжимание соков", ты не находишь? Но, это так, к слову. Так, значит готовились воевать с Антантой? А почему ты не сказал с Японией?  ::    

> Заставить заключить сепаратный мир, прекратить сопротивление.

 Подожди, тут какая-то нестыковка. Или большевики-благодетели спасли миллионы жизней, как ты говорил ранее, или Германия победила Россию, заставив заключить сепаратный мир. Не хочешь ли ты сказать, что эти события были связаны?    

> Вот тут приводятся другие данные: 1 650 тыс. погибших, 3 850 тыс. раненых, 2 500 пленных и пропавших безвести. Что в сумме составляет 8 миллионов - 52% мобилизованных.

 А это потому, что такими данными можно манипулировать как хочешь. Вот ещё цифирь - 775 369 человек убитыми и пропавшими без вести: Потери в Первой мировой войне — Википедия
Эта цифра получена в 17-м, уже в 25-м она стала 855 268, ну а Головин в 39-м выдал сильно больше миллиона.  
Ты уже приводил данные о жертвах репрессий в сотнях тысяч. А есть и миллионные цифры. Но, как ни крути, потери населения в Гражданской войне сильно превышали потери в Первой мировой.     

> Нету тут ничего ежу понятного. Если бы не западная помощь, никакой гражданской войны бы не было.

 Ну, да, а если бы не немецкая и американская помощь, то никакой революции большевиков тоже бы не было.  ::  Если мы перейдём на такие категории дискуссии, то мы быстро упрёмся в пропаганду и никуда не сдвинемся. У Махно и Петлюры не было западной помощи. Предсказать появление Махно и Петлюры было несложно. Страна была ввергнута в хаос. Могли бы отсидеться в окопах и не наступать. Потерь со стороны России было бы очень мало. Это было бы предательством по отношению к союзникам, но это было бы объяснимо.   

> А насчет консенсуса - даже Учредитальное собрание (которое было более политически однородным) не могло достичь консенсуса, какая уж Дума.

 Какая разница? Были ли хотя бы попытки? Не хотели "воевать до победного конца" с Германией, так воевали до того же победного конца с контрреволюцией. Где же попытки сохранить жизни? Не канает.  ::    

> Отречение царя организовала буржуазия.

 Да там были и буржуазия, и военные, и аристократы...    

> Во временном правительстве сидела буржуазия.

 Там сидели аристократы (князь Львов), кадеты (интеллигенция, либерально настроенное дворянство и буржуазия), правая буржуазия...   

> Революцию проводили симпатизанты Англии и Франции.Дело в том, что Россия с самодержавием смотрелась уж очень одиозно на фоне формально демократических Англии, Франции и США. Поэтому революция была неизбежна.

 Я не очень понимаю, что это означает. В Англии до сих пор формальная власть принадлежит трону. Франция - республика с фиг знает какого времени. А США в то время - сборная солянка, безродная толпа без вкуса и чести. Как Россия смотрелась одиозно на этом фоне и почему революция из-за этого была неизбежна - для меня большая загадка. Николая не любили и собирались сменить. Переворот готовился с разным успехом до 17-го года. Ну, взяли и сменили царя. Такое бывало и не раз. Почему же революция была неизбежна? Неочевидно это.

----------


## diogen_

> Ну по крайней мере, в СССР не было необходимости быть миллионером, чтобы быть избранным.

 А в какой стране такая необходимость прописана? Доказательства - в студию. Зато выборы без выбора, это звучит гордо. ::    

> Проблема в том, что русское православие было тесно связано с национализмом, антисемитизмом и шовинизмом. 
> Вероятно, в этом и состоит основная причина преследования православия. Для построения межнационального мира было необходимо радикально уменьшить роль религии.

 Да, конечно, церковь только теми занималась тем, что натравливала людей друг на друга. Поэтому и храм Христа Спасителя следовало  сравнять с землей и превратить в лягушатник. Не смешно.   

> Ну если ты возьмешь, например, Соединенные Штаты, то там тоже контроль довольно тотальный.

 А при чем тут Соединные Штаты? Если написать нечего, то следует сразу приплести  другую страну.  Софистикой балуемся. Ай-йа-йай.   

> Ну это просто неправда. При Сталине было расстреляно от 600 до 800 тыс (по разным причинам), в основном - в 1937 году.

 Да конечно "Черную книгу коммунизма" с потолка писали. А добрый дедушка Сталин  только с пионэрами сюсюкался. Розовые очки протереть не хочется?   

> Не знаю, чем тебе Куба такая людоедская, но крупные державы все время тратят деньги на поддержку дружественных режимов в других странах. 
> Например, США на это сейчас тратят очень много денег. Причем, они тратят не только на поддержку дружественных политических сил, но и на свержение недружественных военным путем, что значительно дороже.

 При чем тут США? Людям в провинции жрать нечего было,а   щедрые коммуняги отвалилавали по  три миллиона инвалютных рублей в день на блюдчеко дедушке Кастро.   Русскую пословицу "По одежке протягивай ножки"  забыл?   

> Я не уверен, что затраты на космос - бессмысленные с экономической точки зрения. Но допустим даже так. 
> Почему ты считаешь, что затраты, не дающие экономической выгоды - это плохо?
> Ведь кроме экономического есть еще научный и философский интерес.

 Миллиарды рублей для удовлетворения философсокого любопытства? Не слишком ли щедро, когда в магазинах - шаром покати, a зерно из-за границы закупалось, чего в царской Pоссии в помине не было. Было бы смешно, если бы не было так грустно.   

> Кибернетика никогда не была наукой или научным направлением. Это - философская доктрина.

 А яндекс лень набрать? Первая ссылка сверху начинается с того что кибернетика - это наука.    

> Чем это отличается от других стран?

 Тем что  Гулаг- чисто советское изобретение. Больше ничем. А рабов из своих граждан больше нигде в мире до этого не догадались делать. Чисто коммунистическое изобретение. Вклад в мировую цивилизацию, можно сказать.  ::    

> Тут ты ошибаешься. СССР всеми силами был против гонки вооружений. А вот США как раз гонку вооружений искусственно развязывали, чем многие там сейчас и гордятся. 
> Целью гонки вооружений было вызвать экономический коллапс СССР (по крайней мере, так сейчас утверждают американские консерваторы). 
> Но в этом можно усомниться, так как военные затраты США после распада СССР не уменьшились.

 Да, конечно, ядерные фугасы Хрущев вез на Кубу из чистого альтруизма и любви к ближнему. Не смешно.   

> Ну в СССР я не знаю ни одного случая, чтобы психически здорового человека лечили только за несогласие с политикой правительства. 
> У многих людей, которые заявляют, что были жертвами политически-мотивированной психиатрии, независимые психиатры легко обнаруживают 
> психические отклонения.
> В то же время, в США лоботомия (вырезание части мозга) за коммунистические убеждения была массовой. СССР был первой страной в мире, которая запретила лоботомию.

 А у Википедии другое мнение. Набираем  в поисковике "Использование психиатрии в политических целях в СССР" и повышаем образательный уровень. ОК?   

> А что это такое? Вот например, аэропорты Джорджа Буша и Рональда Рейгана - это культ личности или нет?

 Нет. Это просто аэропорты.  А  когда  призрак  дедушка Ленина витает на каждом углу,это - маразм.   

> Видимо, французы, выставляя Наполеона и немцы, выставляя Карла Великого и американцы, выставляя Линкольна, забыли у тебя спросить.

 Забыли. Зато коммунисты, соорудив кладбище у кремлевской стены, внесли солидный вклад в теорию и практику гробового дела, не так ли? ::

----------


## Anixx

> Подожди, тут какая-то нестыковка. Или большевики-благодетели спасли миллионы жизней, как ты говорил ранее, или Германия победила Россию, заставив заключить сепаратный мир. Не хочешь ли ты сказать, что эти события были связаны?

 Ну так потому большевики и победили, что Россия не могла уже воевать, и потери были неприемлемыми.   

> Ты уже приводил данные о жертвах репрессий в сотнях тысяч. А есть и миллионные цифры.

 Нет миллионных цифр.   

> Ну, да, а если бы не немецкая и американская помощь, то никакой революции большевиков тоже бы не было.  Если мы перейдём на такие категории дискуссии, то мы быстро упрёмся в пропаганду и никуда не сдвинемся. У Махно и Петлюры не было западной помощи. Предсказать появление Махно и Петлюры было несложно. Страна была ввергнута в хаос. Могли бы отсидеться в окопах и не наступать. Потерь со стороны России было бы очень мало. Это было бы предательством по отношению к союзникам, но это было бы объяснимо.

 У Петлюры была помощь, и еще какая. Польская. А Махно сами красные снабжали оружием и боеприпасами. А когда перестали, и у него закончилось оружие - он саморассосался.   

> Какая разница? Были ли хотя бы попытки? Не хотели "воевать до победного конца" с Германией, так воевали до того же победного конца с контрреволюцией. Где же попытки сохранить жизни? Не канает.

 Ну, я так понимаю, что белые - это как бы был клуб борьбы до победного конца (точнее, до последнего живого большевика) против красных. Никаких переговоров они не желали.   

> Я не очень понимаю, что это означает. В Англии до сих пор формальная власть принадлежит трону. Франция - республика с фиг знает какого времени. А США в то время - сборная солянка, безродная толпа без вкуса и чести. Как Россия смотрелась одиозно на этом фоне и почему революция из-за этого была неизбежна - для меня большая загадка.

 Нет в истории ни одного случая, чтобы абсолютная монархия стала ограниченной без революции, мирным путем. Все страны через это прошли, и та же Англия в том числе. На тот момент в Европе абсолютная монархия была только в России, Турции и в Германии. В Турции и Германии революции произошли практически сразу после России.   

> Николая не любили и собирались сменить. Переворот готовился с разным успехом до 17-го года. Ну, взяли и сменили царя. Такое бывало и не раз. Почему же революция была неизбежна? Неочевидно это.

 Потому что когда царя заставляют отречься - это и есть революция. А то, что Михаил не стал брать власть - его та же буржуазная интеллигенция и отговорила.

----------


## Anixx

> А в какой стране такая необходимость прописана? Доказательства - в студию. Зато выборы без выбора, это звучит гордо.

 Зачем прописывать, если просто можно сделать это невозможным? Много в США сенаторов - не миллионеров? Много президентов, которые не тратили на предвыборную компанию миллиарды?   

> Да, конечно, церковь только теми занималась тем что натравливала людей друг на друга.

 Примерно так.    

> А при чем тут Соединные Штаты. Если написать нечего то следует сразу приплести  другую страну.  Софистикой балуемся. Ай-йа-йай.

 Тезис был, что после революции Россия стала во многих отношениях больше похожа на западные страны. Ты возразил. США - это одна из западных стран.   

> Да конечно "Черную книгу коммунизма" с потолка писали. А добрый дедушка Сталин  только с пионэрами сюсюкался. Розовые очки протереть не хочется?

 Примерно с потолка и писали. Точнее, со слов авторитетов вроде Солженицына. Но даже там нигде не говорится о 20 миллионах убитых советской властью. Используя довольно извернутый язык, там говорится о 20 милионах "жертв коммунизма". "Жертвами" считаются не только казненные Сталиным, но и, например, избыточные (по мнению авторов) потери во Второй Мировой, советские военнопленные, погибшие в немецком плену, солдаты, погибшие в Афганистане, жертвы голода и даже недородившиеся дети в сравнении с экстраполированной статистикой 19 века.    

> При чем тут США? Людям в провинции жрать нечего было,а   щедрые коммуняги отвалилавали по  три миллиона инвалютных рублей в день на блюдчеко дедушке Кастро.   Русскую пословицу "По одежке протягивай ножки"  забыл?

 Не было никогда безвозмездной помощи кубе. С Кубы везли сахар.   

> Миллиарды рублей для удовлетворения философсокого любопытства? Не слишком ли щедро когда в магазинах - шаром покати, a зерно из-за границы закупалось, чего в царской Pоссии в помине не было.

 Что верно, то верно. В царской России зерно шло на экспорт даже когда сотни тысяч умирали от голода.   

> А яндекс лень набрать? Первая ссылка сверху начинается с того что кибернетика - это наука.

 И что? Яндекс на что угодно указывать может. Каких результатов добилась эта наука?    

> Тем что  Гулаг- чисто советское изобретение. Больше ничем. А рабов из своих граждан больше нигде в мире до этого не догадались делать. Чисто коммунистическое изобретение. Вклад в мировую цивилизацию, можно сказать.

 И чем же Гулаг отличается от тюрьмы или каторги?   

> Да, конечно, ядерные фугасы Хрущев вез на Кубу из чистого альтруизма и любви к ближнему. Не смешно.

 Вообще-то, это был ответ на размещение американских ракет в Турции. Но мы-то знаем, что Кеннеди разместил там ракеты исключительно из любви и альтруизма.   

> А у Википедии другое мнение. Набираем  в поисковике "Использование психиатрии в политических целях в СССР" и повышаем образательный уровень. ОК?

 В Википедию любой может написать все, что думает со ссылкой на свой сайт.   

> Нет. Это просто аэропорты.  А  когда  призрак  дедушка Ленина витает на каждом углу,это - маразм.

 Ленин - это основатель государства. Тебя не раздражают, случайно, портреты Вашингтона на долларах? Ах, да, это же просто доллары. А город Вашигтон - это просто город.   

> Забыли. Зато коммунисты, соорудив кладбище у кремлевской стены, внесли солидный вклад в теорию и практику гробового дела, не так ли?

 Вообще-то, на красной площади кладбище было за несколько веков до коммунистов.

----------


## diogen_

Завтра если будет время и желание все разберу по пунктам, а на сегодня завершу  нашу беседу «Анафемой советской власти» святого патриарха Тихона: 
«Остановитесь, безумцы, прекратите ваши кровавые расправы. Ведь то, что творите вы … это – поистине дело сатанинское, за которое подлежите вы огню геенскому в жизни будущей – загробной и страшному проклятию потомства в жизни настоящей – земной.  
Властию, данною нам от Бога, запрещаем вам приступать к Тайнам Христовым, анафематствуем вас, если только вы носите еще имена христианские и хотя по рождению принадлежите к Церкви православной.  
Заклинаем и всех вас, верных чад Православной Церкви Христовой, не вступать с таковыми извергами рода человеческого в какое-либо общение: «изымите злаго от вас самих» (1 Кор. 5, 13)». 
И его же обращением совету народных коммисаров  от 13/26 октября 1918: 
«Все, взявшие меч, мечем погибнут» (Мф.26:52) 
Это пророчество Спасителя обращаем Мы к вам, нынешние вершители судеб нашего отечества, называющие себя «народными» комиссарами. Целый год держите вы в руках своих государственную власть и уже собираетесь праздновать годовщину октябрьской революции, но реками пролитая кровь братьев наших, безжалостно убитых по вашему призыву, вопиет к небу и вынуждает Нас сказать вам горькое слово правды. 
Захватывая власть и призывая народ довериться вам, какие обещания давали вы ему и как исполнили эти обещания? 
По истине вы дали ему камень вместо хлеба и змею вместо рыбы (Мф.7:9—10). Народу, изнурённому кровопролитной войной, вы обещали дать мир «без аннексий и контрибуций». 
От каких завоеваний могли отказаться вы, приведшие Россию к позорному миру, унизительные условия которого даже вы сами не решились обнародовать полностью? Вместо аннексий и контрибуций великая наша родина завоёвана, умалена, расчленена и в уплату наложенной на неё дани вы тайно вывозите в Германию не вами накопленное золото. 
Вот такая "развесистая клюква" ::

----------


## Lampada

Надеюсь, что дискуссия не скатится в в троллизм.  Случается, когда спорщики не желают слышать друг друга и получается спор ради спора.

----------


## Paul G.

А тут не может быть дискуссии, нет предмета. Можно спорить по отдельным частностям, уточнять нюансы, но в целом картина давно ясна. А то, что демонстрируется в этой ветке - всего лишь вытащенные на свет божий лживые перестроечные мифы времен "Огонька" и начала 90-х. Когда шел жесткий накат на СССР и Россию, чтобы морально подавить общество (с понятными целями). Тогда же клепались массово фальшивки, якобы сталинских времен и т.д. Но время ваше вышло, господа хорошие. Всё.
Иной раз какой-нибудь эмигрант или местный "домашний негр" берется безнадежно доказывать, что Россия (в любой исторический период) - ужаснейшее место на планете, а ее история - череда немыслимых и кровавых экспериментов, которых не знало человечество. И так человеку становится приятно на душе от этого, что он от счастья кушать не может.

----------


## diogen_

> Тезис был, что после революции Россия стала во многих отношениях больше похожа на западные страны. Ты возразил. США - это одна из западных стран.

 Тезис был, что свободных альтернативных выборов в России после Октября 1917г. вообще не было, не то что Россия стала на кого-то похожа. Не надо передергивать факты.    

> Но даже там нигде не говорится о 20 миллионах убитых советской властью.

 В  Википедии ( ст."Черная книга коммунизма") говорится что 20 миллионов - это примерное число жертв коммунизма в СССР. На самом деле  было убито гораздо больше .     

> Не было никогда безвозмездной помощи кубе. С Кубы везли сахар.

 Покупка сахара по заоблачным ценам в  разы превышающим рыночные - это не безвозмездная помощь?   

> Что верно, то верно. В царской России зерно шло на экспорт даже, когда сотни тысяч умирали от голода.

 Сотни тысяч  крестьян умерли от голода и репрессий во время коллективизации в Советском Союзе, а вовсе не  в царской России. Не надо передергивать факты.    

> И что? Яндекс на что угодно указывать может. Каких результатов добилась эта наука?

 А в статью Википедии "Кибернетика" трудно заглянуть?   

> И чем же Гулаг отличается от тюрьмы или каторги?

 Тем что система  рабского бесплатного принудительного труда миллионов  заключенных  (в основном ни в чем не повинных людей)  была поставлена  на поток в государственном масштабе.    

> В Википедию любой может написать все, что думает со ссылкой на свой сайт.

 Неправда. Если напишешь чушь, твою статью тут же удалят. Википедия редактируется интернет сообществом и является поэтому наиболее беспристрастным источником достоверной информации.   

> Ленин - это основатель государства.

 Ленин - террорист, совершивший государственный переворот в стране в  1917г , а не основатель государства. Россия веками существовала и  до него и будет существовать после. Известно из любого учебника Истории.   

> Вообще-то, на красной площади кладбище было за несколько веков до коммунистов.

 Хорошо. Коммунисты создали ритуал вынесения мумифицированных трупов своих вождей на всеобщее обозрения в целях ритуального почитания.  Пусть будет так.

----------


## Anixx

> Тезис был, что свободных альтернативных выборов в России после Октября 1917г. вообще не было, не то что Россия стала на кого-то похожа. Не надо передергивать факты.

 Альтернативные - не то же самое, что свободные. Как я уже сказал, простому человеку (не миллиардеру) попасть в политику в СССР было несравнимо проще.   

> В  Википедии ( ст."Черная книга коммунизма") говорится что 20 миллионов - это примерное число жертв коммунизма в СССР. На самом деле  было убито гораздо больше .

 Ты, похоже, не читал, что я написал. Там под "жертвами коммунизма" понимаются не только убитые и расстрелянные коммунистами, но и например, убитые немцами в плену. Хороший подсчет? 
К тому же, метод подсчета у них простой - среднее арифметическое между мнением Солженицына и мнением кого-то еще. Солженицын - не историк, а писатель...   

> Покупка сахара по заоблачным ценам в  разы превышающим рыночные - это не безвозмездная помощь?

 У тебя есть данные, насколько цены были завышенные?   

> Сотни тысяч  крестьян умерли от голода и репрессий во время коллективизации в Советском Союзе, а вовсе не  в царской России. Не надо передергивать факты.

 А что, в царской России сотни тысяч не умирали? СССР по крайней мере, не экспортировал зерно во время голода.   

> А в статью Википедии "Кибернетика" трудно заглянуть?

 Не вижу я там результатов кибернетитики.   

> Тем что система  рабского бесплатного принудительного труда миллионов  заключенных  (в основном ни в чем не повинных людей)  была поставлена  на поток в государственном масштабе.

 Откуда данные, что большинство заключенных - ни в чем не повинные? Сейчас заключенные не трудятся в местах заключения? В царской России не трудились?   

> Неправда. Если напишешь чушь, твою статью тут же удалят. Википедия редактируется интернет сообществом и является поэтому наиболее беспристрастным источником достоверной информации.

 У Википедии четкая политическая ориентация против СССР. Если напишешь что-нибудь не соответствующее, тебя просто забанит администратор.   

> Ленин - террорист, совершивший государственный переворот в стране в  1917г , а не основатель государства. Россия веками существовала и  до него и будет существовать после. Известно из любого учебника Истории.

 Ленин основал СССР. 
Кстати, если по-твоему рассуждать, то Джордж Вашингтон и Симон Боливар - тоже террористы и мятежники.   

> Хорошо. Коммунисты создали ритуал вынесения мумифицированных трупов своих вождей на всеобщее обозрения в целях ритуального почитания.  Пусть будет так.

 Нет. Его создали христиане. То, что ты можешь поехать в Киевско-Печерскую лавру и облобызать труп Ильи Муромца, тебя не возмущает?

----------


## diogen_

> Альтернативные - не то же самое, что свободные. Как я уже сказал, простому человеку (не миллиардеру) попасть в политику в СССР было несравнимо проще.

 Конечно, безальтернативные выборы - самые свободные. Смешно. Простой человек в советскую политику вообще не попадал. Смысл идти когда результаты любого голосования были заранее расписаны в кабинетах партийных бонз.   

> Ты, похоже, не читал, что я написал. Там под "жертвами коммунизма" понимаются не только убитые и расстрелянные коммунистами, но и например, убитые немцами в плену. Хороший подсчет?

 Неправда, учитываются только лица умервщленные коммунистами в результате казней, голода, депортации, тяжелых условий содержания и принудительного труда: 
In the introduction, editor Stéphane Courtois asserts that "...Communist regimes... turned mass crime into a full-blown system of government"[3]. He claims that a death toll totals 94 million[4], not counting the "excess deaths" (decrease of the population due to lower than-expected birth rates). The breakdown of the number of deaths given by Courtois is as follows:
65 million in the People's Republic of China
20 million in the Soviet Union...
Courtois claims that Communist regimes are responsible for a greater number of deaths than any other political ideal or movement, including Nazism. The statistics of victims includes executions, famine, deaths resulting from deportations, physical confinement, or through forced labor.   

> К тому же, метод подсчета у них простой - среднее арифметическое между мнением Солженицына и мнением кого-то еще.

 Откуда такие сведения?    

> У тебя есть данные, насколько цены были завышенные?

 Исходя из того что С распадом СССР Куба понесла огромные экономические убытки (до половины объёма ВВП) (Википедия), то в несколько раз. А вы всерьез вертите что между странами шло взаимовыгодное сотрудничество по рыночным ценам? Кстати на Кубе до сих пор действует карточная система распределния. Трудно не позавидовать счастливым кубинцам. Социализм в действии.    

> СССР по крайней мере, не экспортировал зерно во время голода.

 А что СССР еще должен был экспортировать зерно во время голода? Правда?   

> Не вижу я там результатов кибернетитики.

 Это  Ваши  проблемы, а не  кибернетики , не так ли?    

> Откуда данные, что большинство заключенных - ни в чем не повинные?

 А что после смерти Сталина их  стали реабилитировать сами же коммунисты зря?   

> У Википедии четкая политическая ориентация против СССР. Если напишешь что-нибудь не соответствующее, тебя просто забанит администратор.

 Доказательства   приведите, пожалуйста.    

> Ленин основал СССР.

 Ленин переименовал  Российскую империю  в СССР после совершения   государственного переворота и насильственного свержения законной власти.Никакого нового государства он не основал.

----------


## Anixx

> Смысл идти когда результаты любого голосования были заранее расписаны в кабинетах партийных бонз.

 А что, в США много конгрессменов не от двух правящих партий? В конгрессе, например, сейчас 242 конгрессмена от республиканской партии и 190 от Демократической. И ни одного (!) независимого.   

> Неправда, учитываются только лица умервщленные коммунистами в результате казней, голода, депортации, тяжелых условий содержания и принудительного труда: 
> In the introduction, editor Stéphane Courtois asserts that "...Communist regimes... turned mass crime into a full-blown system of government"[3]. He claims that a death toll totals 94 million[4], not counting the "excess deaths" (decrease of the population due to lower than-expected birth rates). The breakdown of the number of deaths given by Courtois is as follows:
> 65 million in the People's Republic of China
> 20 million in the Soviet Union...
> Courtois claims that Communist regimes are responsible for a greater number of deaths than any other political ideal or movement, including Nazism. The statistics of victims includes executions, famine, deaths resulting from deportations, physical confinement, or through forced labor.

 Кроме вступления, в тексте нигде ссылки про 20 миллионов нет. В то же время, как они сами пишут, и ты можешь убедиться, жертвами коммунизма они считают всех, кто умер в тюрьме за все время советской власти, в том числе, по естественным причинам, погибших от стихийных бедствий, жертв всех войн в мире между коммунистическими и некоммунистическими режимами. 
Кроме того, почти на каждой странице ссылка на "Архипелаг Гулаг" Солженицына, который там называют "аналитической работой". Надеюсь, излишне напоминать, что Архипелаг Гулаг - это художественное произведение, роман?   

> Исходя из того что С распадом СССР Куба понесла огромные экономические убытки (до половины объёма ВВП) (Википедия),

 Вполне естественно, так как другие страны, особенно, соседи, с Кубой торговать не желают.   

> А вы всерьез вертите что между странами шло взаимовыгодное сотрудничество по рыночным ценам?

 Про рыночные цены не в курсе, но почему не взаимовыгодное?   

> Кстати на Кубе до сих пор действует карточная система распределния. Трудно не позавидовать счастливым кубинцам. Социализм в действии.

 В США тоже карточная система, и что? 40 миллионов американцев получают продукты по карточкам.   

> А что СССР еще должен был экспортировать зерно во время голода? Правда?

 Царская Россия экспортировала.   

> Это  Ваши  проблемы, а не  кибернетики , не так ли?

 Вы так и не назвали достижения кибернетики. Так трудно привести хоть один пример?   

> А что после смерти Сталина их  стали реабилитировать сами же коммунисты зря?

 А что, после смерти Сталина реабилитировали большинство заключенных? Вот так новость!   

> Доказательства   приведите, пожалуйста.

 Ну сами попробуйте и увидите. К тому же, там действуют активные участники из Прибалтики, которые просто не дадут ничего изменить, и они координируют действия между собой по ICQ. По этому поводу было несколько скандалов.   

> Ленин переименовал  Российскую империю  в СССР после совершения   государственного переворота и насильственного свержения законной власти.Никакого нового государства он не основал.

 Ну хорошо, основал не госудаство, а новую политическую систему в государстве. Это что-то меняет?

----------


## diogen_

> А что, в США много конгрессменов не от двух правящих партий? В конгрессе, например, сейчас 242 конгрессмена от республиканской партии и 190 от Демократической. И ни одного (!) независимого.

 Мы обсуждаем Россию и СССР,а не США. Не уходите от темы.    

> Кроме вступления, в тексте нигде ссылки про 20 миллионов нет.

 Одного раза вполне достаточно. Мы же с вами не переписываем одно и то же предложение по сто раз, не так ли?    

> Кроме того, почти на каждой странице ссылка на "Архипелаг Гулаг" Солженицына, который там называют "аналитической работой". Надеюсь, излишне напоминать, что Архипелаг Гулаг - это художественное произведение, роман?

 А что Солженицын сам не сидел и Гулаге и все описал  только по рассказам других людей или придумал ? Он - живой свидетель истории преступлений большевизма.   

> Вполне естественно, так как другие страны, особенно, соседи, с Кубой торговать не желают.

 Если бы было выгодно, то  другие страны торговали бы и с Кубой. Раз не торгуют  с Кубой, значит ей  особо нечего  и предложить. Товары не выдерживают конкуренции.   

> Про рыночные цены не в курсе, но почему не взаимовыгодное?

  Как вы определяете взаимовогодное сотрудницество не по рыночным ценам? Какими они (цены) должны быть в денежном выражении? Выше или ниже рыночных?   

> В США тоже карточная система, и что? 40 миллионов американцев получают продукты по карточкам.

 Надо спросить у американцев, дейстительно ли у них сорок миллионов недоедают из-за нормирования продуктов. Никогда такого не слышал. Сомневаюсь. 
Опять уклоняетесь от темы на "американские софизмы". Не солидно.    

> Царская Россия экспортировала.

 Дайте ссылку  на экспорт зерна во время голода в царской России. Хочу все знать.   

> Вы так и не назвали достижения кибернетики. Так трудно привести хоть один пример?

 Легко. Наберите "Межотраслевой баланс" в яндексе  и прочитайте.Изучается в универеситетах на кафедре "Экономическая кибернетика".    

> А что, после смерти Сталина реабилитировали большинство заключенных? Вот так новость!

 Тех кого коммунисты посчитали безопасным для себя реабилитировать -  реабилитровали. Остальные - продолжали дальше сидеть.   

> Ну сами попробуйте и увидите.

 Это не аргумент, а увертка. Бремя доказывания  собственных тезисов лежит на Вас.   

> Ну хорошо, основал не госудаство, а новую политическую систему в государстве. Это что-то меняет?

 Да.

----------


## Anixx

> Мы обсуждаем Россию и СССР,а не США. Не уходите от темы.

 Мы обсуждаем тот факт, что в других странах выборы не свободнее, чем в СССР.   

> Одного раза вполне достаточно. Мы же с вами не переписываем одно и то же предложение по сто раз, не так ли?

 Ну так это же голословное утверждение.   

> А что Солженицын сам не сидел и Гулаге и все описал  только по рассказам других людей или придумал ? Он - живой свидетель истории преступлений большевизма.

 А, так роман - это свидетельство под присягой?   

> Если бы было выгодно, то  другие страны торговали бы и с Кубой. Раз не торгуют  с Кубой, значит ей  особо нечего  и предложить. Товары не выдерживают конкуренции.

 Нет, не торгуют потому что запрещено законом. Если американская фирма хочет торговать с Кубой, ей это никто не позволит.   

> Как вы определяете взаимовогодное сотрудницество не по рыночным ценам? Какими они (цены) должны быть в денежном выражении? Выше или ниже рыночных?

 Ну я так понимаю, с соцстранами торговали по ценам, определяемым не рыночными методами. Деталей не знаю, но вероятно, они были основаны на себестоимости.   

> Надо спросить у американцев, дейстительно ли у них сорок миллионов недоедают из-за нормирования продуктов. Никогда такого не слышал. Сомневаюсь. 
> Опять уклоняетесь от темы на "американские софизмы". Не солидно.

 Зачем спрашивать?
In an average month in fiscal year 2010, SNAP provided benefits to 40.3 million people living
in over 18.6 million households across the United States. http://www.fns.usda.gov/ora/MENU/Pub...cteristics.pdf Американская программа льготной покупки продуктов — Википедия
Замечу, что с 2010 года количество получающих продовольственные талоны выросло еще на 3 миллиона.   

> Дайте ссылку  на экспорт зерна во время голода в царской России. Хочу все знать.

 Лященко П. И. История русского народного хозяйства
Покровский Д И. Сборник сведений по истории и статистике внешней торговли России.    

> Легко. Наберите "Межотраслевой баланс" в яндексе  и прочитайте.Изучается в универеситетах на кафедре "Экономическая кибернетика".

 Ну изучаться-то оно может на любой кафедре, только к кибернетике это имеет отношение весьма отдаленное.
Теоретические основы межотраслевого баланса были разработаны в 1923—1924 годах экономистом В.Леонтьевым, задолго до появления слова "кибернетика".   

> Тех кого коммунисты посчитали безопасным для себя реабилитировать -  реабилитровали. Остальные - продолжали дальше сидеть.

 Еще раз спрашиваю, откуда фантазии о том, что все, кто сидел при Сталине - ни в чем не повинные?

----------


## diogen_

> Мы обсуждаем тот факт, что в других странах выборы не свободнее, чем в СССР.

 Нет, мы обсуждаем только то, были ли выборы в СССР свободными  в принципе безотносительно США. А американцы пусть сами решают  свои избирательные проблемы, если они у них есть.   

> Ну так это же голословное утверждение.

 Это статистическое обобщение собранных данных, а не голослоные утверждения. Не надо передергивать.   

> А, так роман - это свидетельство под присягой?

 При чем тут роман и свидетельство под присягой. Солженицын  сам сидел в Гулаге и на своей шкуре почувствовал все прелести советской пенитенциарной системы. Он живой свидетель творимых коммунистами мерзостей.   

> Нет, не торгуют потому что запрещено законом. Если американская фирма хочет торговать с Кубой, ей это никто не позволит.

 А что мир ограничен США? Кто мешает Кубе торговать с остальными странами, если найдутся покупатели  на продукцию планового хозяйства, разумеется.    

> Ну я так понимаю, с соцстранами торговали по ценам, определяемым не рыночными методами. Деталей не знаю, но вероятно, они были основаны на себестоимости.

 Раз не знаете подробностей, зачем тогда утверждаете что цены были выгодными для России. Если бы они таковыми являлись, сотрудничество бы  с Кубой продолжилось и далее. Не вводите общественность в заблуждение. 
Американские Талоны - это оффтопик в данной теме.     

> Лященко П. И. История русского народного хозяйства
> Покровский Д И. Сборник сведений по истории и статистике внешней торговли России.

 Простите, вы не дали ссылку на  Номера страниц,  на которых  черным по белому написано, что зерно экспортировалось во время голода, и сайт где можно посмотреть/скачать данные издания.
Попутно замечу что от источников, написанных в первой половине прошлого века и ранее, попахивает  устареванием и предвзятостью. Дайте свежий материал  и тогда продолжим обсуждение.   

> Ну изучаться-то оно может на любой кафедре, только к кибернетике это имеет отношение весьма отдаленное.

 Вы совсем не в курсе дела. Межотраслевой баланс  в современной интерпретации преподается на курсе экономической кибернетики  на  одноименной кафедре  экономфака  СПГУ. Я  его проходил его лично. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Экономи...рситета    

> Еще раз спрашиваю, откуда фантазии о том, что все, кто сидел при Сталине - ни в чем не повинные?

 ВСЕ - я такого  не говорил, пожалуйста не искажайте.  А о размахе  репрессий при Сталине  можно подробно прочитать здесь http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сталинские_репрессии

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну так потому большевики и победили, что Россия не могла уже воевать, и потери были неприемлемыми.

 Это могло быть правдой только в том случае, если бы большевики под лозунгом "Мир народам!" смогли победить на выборах, а не захватить власть в результате вооружённого переворота.   

> Нет миллионных цифр.

 Есть такая партия! такие цифры. Например: "_Общие оценки числа жертв голода 1932—1933, сделанные различными  авторами, значительно различаются и доходят до 8 млн человек, хотя  последняя оценка — 7 млн человек[21][22]_"    

> У Петлюры была помощь, и еще какая. Польская. А Махно сами красные снабжали оружием и боеприпасами. А когда перестали, и у него закончилось оружие - он саморассосался.

 Так, давай начнём с Махно. Итак, что имеется в виду под "саморассосался":  
"_17 апреля 1921 года газета «Звезда» № 238 опубликовала сообщение об  успешной борьбе трудящихся Бердянского уезда совместно с частями Красной  Армии против банд Махно. В статье в частности было сказано: _ _Не устояли махновские шайки перед регулярными частями Красной  Армии, банды были разбиты и разогнаны. Жизнь в городе и уезде после  того, как миновал призрак махновщины, вошла в нормальную колею._ "
Т.е. проще говоря, РККА разбило войско Махно. Откуда же сведения о "саморассосался"? Про Петлюру отдельный разговор, но не знаю есть ли смысл его вести после такой уверенности в "саморассасывании"...    

> Ну, я так понимаю, что белые - это как бы был клуб борьбы до победного конца (точнее, до последнего живого большевика) против красных. Никаких переговоров они не желали.

 Ну здрасти, конечно желали. Они хотели вернуться в свои дома, сохранить хотя бы часть своего имущества, получить амнистию от классовых преследований... А ведь в этой истории есть и слон. Учредительное собрание же большевики распустили, правильно? Вот, объявили бы опять о новом созыве Учредительного - вот и конец всей Гражданской войне. Почему же этого не было сделано? Чего было бояться большевикам? Ведь уже земля - крестьянам, мир - народам, хлеб - голодным. Всё как и обещали большевики. Вот созвали бы заново Учредительное в 18-м, 19-м, и избежали бы много новых жертв. Тогда и можно было бы говорить, мол большевики - гуманисты, Первую мировую прекратили по гуманистическим соображениям, жизнь простому народу хотели сохранить. Согласись.  ::  
Вообще, практически все армии Гражданской (включая белых, если ты думаешь, что я им больше симпатизирую) создавались сначала путём объединения мелких банд в крупные. (Оружие есть, навыки военных действий есть, а кушать нечего.) Затем процесс шёл так: допусим белые пришли в село, всех ограбили, неподчинившихся убили. Недовольные селяне подались в красные/Махно (ненужное зачеркнуть, недостающее вписать). В другом месте, пришли красные в город, всех ограбили, неподчинившихся убили. Недовольные горожане подались в белые. Потом, когда уже были крупные разборки между крупными бандами, начался этап мобилизации. Допустим, белые приходят в город, всех грабят, затем издают указ о мобилизации - молодым людям явиться на мобилизационный пункт. Некоторых неявившихся ловят и расстреливают. Затем в этот же город приходят красные и делают тоже самое. Помощь из-за границы приходила многим, но не бесплатно. И красные покупали оружие за золото, и белые, и все остальные. Или частично за обещания золота (что тоже бывало). Говорить, что мол не будь помощи Запада и не было никакой Гражданской - это из разряда пропаганды. ИМХО.   

> Нет в истории ни одного случая, чтобы абсолютная монархия стала ограниченной без революции, мирным путем. Все страны через это прошли, и та же Англия в том числе. На тот момент в Европе абсолютная монархия была только в России, Турции и в Германии. В Турции и Германии революции произошли практически сразу после России.

 Ну, и пожалуйста, пусть будет революция и появится новый царь, который сразу провозгласит ограниченную монархию. В этом нет никакого противоречия. Не вижу никакой необходимости провозглашать республику бессмысленно. Вот, я тоже всегда слышал вот это всё: "До революции Россия была аграрной страной, а потом стала резко индустриальной.." Ну и зачем? Что такого ужасного в аграрной стране? Вот Канада тоже на тот момент была в основном аграрной страной. А потом, постепенно Канада начала индустриализацию. Без, заметь, коллективизации и перегибов. И ничего, прокатило. И СССР не гнушался у Канады покупать зерно. А ведь официальный глава государства Канады - это генерал-губернатор, т.е. наместник английского престола. И ничего страшного. Не стыдно ни перед Европой, ни перед США, ни ещё перед кем. Не было никакой необходимости в революции, так я скажу. А перегибы были - врагу не пожелаешь. Так, что индустриализацией СССР хвалиться не пристало. 
А вывод мой таков - зря лили кровь в Гражданскую. Зря пытались построить справедливое общество с равноправием и без угнетения человека человеком. Зря пытались, чтобы было всё по справедливости. Людей угробили, и ничего особенного не добились. Чижика съели, так сказать. Разумеется, если что не вышло - то это враги виноваты. Контрреволюция да интервенты. Они как были виноваты в 17-м, так и в 80-м, и сейчас тоже. Вот расстрелять бы всех врагов - вот тогда хорошая жизнь бы была. Народная такая. Простая и справедливая. Но, нет. Враги не дремлют. Сидят и думают - как бы напакостить, как бы своё урвать, как бы низвести и уничтожить. И, разумеется, мы должны дать достойный ответ врагам. И т.д. далее по пунктам пропаганды. Еды нет - война была. Много жертв репрессий - на самом деле мало, так, отдельные перегибы. А много - это враги придумали. И вообще репрессии были за дело. Утаивали же зерно от народа - ну так значит за дело. Пусть теперь поработают на благо народа и построят Днепрогэс. И т.д. и т.п. А я на это так скажу. Если всё это верно, тогда разрешите несогласным уезжать - пусть валят за колбасой за бугор. Но, ведь почему-то не разрешали, не выпускали, перевоспитывали так сказать, перековывали. Значит, враньё это всё было. Не может быть никакого коммунизма для всех. Так, что пусть уж лучше будет частная собственность, как раньше. Пусть будет неравенство. А недовольные - пусть валят за бугор за равенством и справедливостью. Dixi.

----------


## Anixx

> Нет, мы обсуждаем только то, были ли выборы в СССР свободными  в принципе безотносительно США. А американцы пусть сами решают  свои избирательные проблемы, если они у них есть.

 Вернись назад и посмотри, с чего разговор начался.   

> Это статистическое обобщение собранных данных, а не голослоные утверждения. Не надо передергивать.

 Ну в самом тексте книги этого статистического обобщения нет. Как и каких-либо данных по другим заявлениям, сделанным во введении (например, об изнасилованных Красной армией немках).   

> При чем тут роман и свидетельство под присягой. Солженицын  сам сидел в Гулаге и на своей шкуре почувствовал все прелести советской пенитенциарной системы. Он живой свидетель творимых коммунистами мерзостей.

 И что? Из этого следует, что в романе он написал чистую правду? Кстати, когда его спрашивали по нестыковкам в романе, он отбрехивался, что это, мол, литературное произведение.   

> А что мир ограничен США? Кто мешает Кубе торговать с остальными странами, если найдутся покупатели  на продукцию планового хозяйства, разумеется.

 Она и торгует. Только до Европы везти очень большие накладные расходы получаются.   

> Раз не знаете подробностей, зачем тогда утверждаете что цены были выгодными для России.

 Это не я, а вы утвеждали, что цены были завышены в несколько раз. Причем, абсолютно голословно.   

> Американские Талоны - это оффтопик в данной теме.

 Я и забыл, что эта тема - только чтобы ругать СССР.   

> Простите, вы не дали ссылку на  Номера страниц,  на которых  черным по белому написано, что зерно экспортировалось во время голода, и сайт где можно посмотреть/скачать данные издания.

 Сходите в библиотеку  ::    

> Попутно замечу что от источников, написанных в первой половине прошлого века и ранее, попахивает  устареванием и предвзятостью. Дайте свежий материал  и тогда продолжим обсуждение.

 Дореволюционный источник устроит?
===
Россия даже в голодные годы имеет избытки хлеба, и экспорт зерна у нас почти никогда не прекращается. Кроме неурожая, и у нас необходимы еще другие обстоятельства для того, чтобы население голодало. То же можно сказать и относительно Индии: недостаток зерна, если рассматривать страну в целом, составляет редчайшее явление, а голодовки бывают чрезвычайно часто; население, занимающееся почти исключительно земледелием, по бедности своей, лишь редко образует запасы хлеба и в неурожайный год не располагает ни остатками от прежних сборов, ни денежными средствами для покупки зерна.
===
Энциклопедия Брокгауза и Ефрона, статья "Голод".   

> Вы совсем не в курсе дела. Межотраслевой баланс  в современной интерпретации преподается на курсе экономической кибернетики  на  одноименной кафедре  экономфака  СПГУ. Я  его проходил его лично. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Экономи...рситета

 Мало ли, что где преподается? Когда кибернетика стала модным словом, кучу кафедр переименовали в кафедры кибернетики. Вы назвали межотраслевой баланс достижением кибернетики, но это бредовина, потому что межотраслевой баланс был разработан задолго до выхода книги "Кибернетика" Виннера и не имеет к ней никакого отношения.   

> ВСЕ - я такого  не говорил, пожалуйста не искажайте.  А о размахе  репрессий при Сталине  можно подробно прочитать здесь http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сталинские_репрессии

 Вы говорили, что большинство тех, кто сидел при Сталине - ни в чем не повинные. Откуда вы этот бред взяли?

----------


## Anixx

> Это могло быть правдой только в том случае, если бы большевики под лозунгом "Мир народам!" смогли победить на выборах, а не захватить власть в результате вооружённого переворота.

 Большевики и победили на выборах. Из 649 делегатов Втрого Всероссийского съезда советов 390 было большевиками, 160 эсерами, 72 меньшевиками.   

> Есть такая партия! такие цифры. Например: "_Общие оценки числа жертв голода 1932—1933, сделанные различными  авторами, значительно различаются и доходят до 8 млн человек, хотя  последняя оценка — 7 млн человек[21][22]_"

 Вы же говорили о репрессиях, а теперь перескакиваете на голод.  

> Т.е. проще говоря, РККА разбило войско Махно. Откуда же сведения о "саморассосался"?

 Это было еще до того, как у него патроны закончились. Не будешь же ты отрицать, что РККА была основным источником снабжения Махно? И если бы гражданской войны не было, то и Махно бы не понадобился.
Махно снабжали потому что он был противовесом белым, которых спонсировал Запад.   

> Ну здрасти, конечно желали. Они хотели вернуться в свои дома, сохранить хотя бы часть своего имущества, получить амнистию от классовых преследований...

 Вот ты сейчас просто сочиняшь с потолка. Не было такой программы у белых - получить амнистию. А те, кто хотел - просто переходили на сторону красных, например, Брусилов.   

> А ведь в этой истории есть и слон. Учредительное собрание же большевики распустили, правильно? Вот, объявили бы опять о новом созыве Учредительного - вот и конец всей Гражданской войне. Почему же этого не было сделано? Чего было бояться большевикам? Ведь уже земля - крестьянам, мир - народам, хлеб - голодным. Всё как и обещали большевики. Вот созвали бы заново Учредительное в 18-м, 19-м, и избежали бы много новых жертв. Тогда и можно было бы говорить, мол большевики - гуманисты, Первую мировую прекратили по гуманистическим соображениям, жизнь простому народу хотели сохранить. Согласись.

 Да не прекратилась бы гражданская война. Белые бы большевицкое учредительное собрание не признали.   

> Ну, и пожалуйста, пусть будет революция и появится новый царь, который сразу провозгласит ограниченную монархию. В этом нет никакого противоречия. Не вижу никакой необходимости провозглашать республику бессмысленно. Вот, я тоже всегда слышал вот это всё: "До революции Россия была аграрной страной, а потом стала резко индустриальной.." Ну и зачем? Что такого ужасного в аграрной стране? Вот Канада тоже на тот момент была в основном аграрной страной. А потом, постепенно Канада начала индустриализацию. Без, заметь, коллективизации и перегибов. И ничего, прокатило. И СССР не гнушался у Канады покупать зерно. А ведь официальный глава государства Канады - это генерал-губернатор, т.е. наместник английского престола. И ничего страшного. Не стыдно ни перед Европой, ни перед США, ни ещё перед кем. Не было никакой необходимости в революции, так я скажу. А перегибы были - врагу не пожелаешь. Так, что индустриализацией СССР хвалиться не пристало.

 Еще раз повторю: в России была абсолютная монархия. Ни одна страна мира еще не отказалась от абсолютной монархии мирным путем. Если царь просто встает и говорит "теперь у нас монархия демократическая, и без Думы никакого закона не приму" - ну дал царь слово. Царь дал, царь взял. Примерно как Грозный сажал на престол Бекбулатовича.

----------


## diogen_

> Вернись назад и посмотри, с чего разговор начался.

 Разговор с Вами начался с моего  первого поста  этой теме, в котором нет ни слова о США.   

> Ну в самом тексте книги этого статистического обобщения нет.

 Цифры консервативны, учли только данные из доступных источников. Скорее всего жертв было намного больше.   

> И что? Из этого следует, что в романе он написал чистую правду? Кстати, когда его спрашивали по нестыковкам в романе, он отбрехивался, что это, мол, литературное произведение.

 А с какой стати вы в очередной раз переключились на РОМАН .  Открывайте отдельную литературную тему , там и поговорим.   

> Это не я, а вы утвеждали, что цены были завышены в несколько раз. Причем, абсолютно голословно.

 Вы утверждали что цены были взаимовыгодны. т.е выгодны для каждой из сторон.  Докажите это цифрами.   

> Я и забыл, что эта тема - только чтобы ругать СССР.

 Нет, только хвалить ::    

> Сходите в библиотеку

 Плохая мина при плохой игре. Нет у вас таких статистических данных.   

> Дореволюционный источник устроит?

 Нет. Найдите данные с  конкретными цифрами  по экспорту зерна и числом  лиц, умерших от голода в соответствющем году.   

> Мало ли, что где преподается? Когда кибернетика стала модным словом, кучу кафедр переименовали в кафедры кибернетики. Вы назвали межотраслевой баланс достижением кибернетики, но это бредовина, потому что межотраслевой баланс был разработан задолго до выхода книги "Кибернетика" Виннера и не имеет к ней никакого отношения.

 Если вам наука не нравится, это  не повод называть  ее бредовиной.    

> Вы говорили, что большинство тех, кто сидел при Сталине - ни в чем не повинные. Откуда вы этот бред взяли?

 Из фактов прижизненной и посмертной реабилитации  узников Гулага начатой после смерти вашего любимого вождя. Или вы считаете, что все это зря затеяли  и нужно было и дальше продолжать "играть" в Гулаг, а?

----------


## Crocodile

> Большевики и победили на выборах. Из 649 делегатов Втрого Всероссийского съезда советов 390 было большевиками, 160 эсерами, 72 меньшевиками.

 Съезд *Советов* это не Учредительное собрание. Почувствуйте разницу.  ::    

> Вы же говорили о репрессиях, а теперь перескакиваете на голод.

 Что в лоб, что по лбу. Не всё ли равно от чего умирать если причина одна? Кого-то забрали строить Днепрогэс, кого-то оставили умирать от голода. Раскулачили, одним словом.   

> Это было еще до того, как у него патроны закончились. Не будешь же ты отрицать, что РККА была основным источником снабжения Махно? И если бы гражданской войны не было, то и Махно бы не понадобился.
> Махно снабжали потому что он был противовесом белым, которых спонсировал Запад.

 Махно был союзником РККА, у них были общие враги. А когда общие враги были побеждены, тогда Махно стал не нужен. "_Не устояли махновские шайки перед регулярными частями Красной  Армии, банды были разбиты и разогнаны._"    

> Вот ты сейчас просто сочиняшь с потолка. Не было такой программы у белых - получить амнистию. А те, кто хотел - просто переходили на сторону красных, например, Брусилов.

 Я ещё говорил про хотя бы частичный возврат собственности. С экспроприации же всё и заверте...   

> Да не прекратилась бы гражданская война. Белые бы большевицкое учредительное собрание не признали.

 Вот теперь я слышу речь не мальчика, но мужа. Правильно говоришь. Потому, что признать большевицкое учредительное собрание (ака съезд советов) - это типа Останкинской ПГ признать результаты стрелки Центральной и Подольской ПГ. Ведь большевики же первые распустили Учредительное собрание, когда стало ясно, что они там большинства не наберут.  ::    

> Еще раз повторю: в России была абсолютная монархия. Ни одна страна мира еще не отказалась от абсолютной монархии мирным путем. Если царь просто встает и говорит "теперь у нас монархия демократическая, и без Думы никакого закона не приму" - ну дал царь слово. Царь дал, царь взял. Примерно как Грозный сажал на престол Бекбулатовича.

 К 17-му году крупная буржуазия могла диктовать царю любые условия вплоть до отречения. А могла и оставить его с формальной властью. Практически все орудия производства принадлежали буржуазии. Смена вывески на республику не давала буржуазии никаких реальных плюсов, только опасность остаться в демократическом меньшинстве. Что, в итоге, и произошло - было очевидно, что на первом Учредительном победят какие-то социалисты (в основном эсеры), и прямые интересы буржуазии окажутся ущемлены (пусть даже временно). Кстати, эсеры собирались продолжать войну до победного конца. И Гражданской бы не было. И множество жизней было бы сохранено. Так, что большевики хотели прекратить войну и заключить сепаратный мир по каким-то другим, далёким от гуманистических, соображениям.

----------


## Anixx

> Разговор с Вами начался с моего  первого поста  этой теме, в котором нет ни слова о США.

 Ну есть о Европе, и что?    

> Цифры консервативны, учли только данные из доступных источников. Скорее всего жертв было намного больше.

 Из книги никак не видно, как они вычислили цифру в 20 миллионов.    

> А с какой стати вы в очередной раз переключились на РОМАН .  Открывайте отдельную литературную тему , там и поговорим.

 Вы ссылаетесь на Черную Книгу Коммунизма, а она использует РОМАН в качестве источника. Это, конечно, очень достоверно - изучать историю по раманам.    

> Вы утверждали что цены были взаимовыгодны. т.е выгодны для каждой из сторон.  Докажите это цифрами.

 Неправда. Я утверждал, что ваши заявления о том, что цены завышены в несколько раз ни на чем не ососнованы. Вот вы и доказывайте по цифрам, что цены завышены.   

> Плохая мина при плохой игре. Нет у вас таких статистических данных.

 Сходите в библиотеку уже наконец. Трудно задницу поднять от стула?   

> Если вам наука не нравится, это  не повод называть  ее бредовиной.

 Я назвал бредовиной ваше утверждение, что межотраслевой баланс - это достижение кибернетики. У вас "достижения кибернетики" появились раньше, чем кибернетика  ::    

> Из фактов прижизненной и посмертной реабилитации  узников Гулага начатой после смерти вашего любимого вождя. Или вы считаете, что все это зря затеяли  и нужно было и дальше продолжать "играть" в Гулаг, а?

 Так что, большинство было реабилитировано? Ссылку на такой вопиющий и неизвестный факт!

----------


## Anixx

> Съезд *Советов* это не Учредительное собрание. Почувствуйте разницу.

 При чем тут Учредительное собрание?   

> Что в лоб, что по лбу. Не всё ли равно от чего умирать если причина одна? Кого-то забрали строить Днепрогэс, кого-то оставили умирать от голода. Раскулачили, одним словом.

 Причины разные.   

> Я ещё говорил про хотя бы частичный возврат собственности. С экспроприации же всё и заверте...

 И такой программы у белых не было тоже. По крайней мере, официально. Потому что, как я уже сказал, но момент, когда началась гражданская война национализированы были только банки и несколько крупных предприятий.
Это ущемляло интересы очень небольшого количества людей, не сравнимого с размером вооруженных сил белых.   

> Вот теперь я слышу речь не мальчика, но мужа. Правильно говоришь. Потому, что признать большевицкое учредительное собрание (ака съезд советов) - это типа Останкинской ПГ признать результаты стрелки Центральной и Подольской ПГ. Ведь большевики же первые распустили Учредительное собрание, когда стало ясно, что они там большинства не наберут.

 Съезд советов большевики никогда учредительным собранием не называли. Белые бы не признали большевицкое УС даже если бы оно называлось УС.    

> К 17-му году крупная буржуазия могла диктовать царю любые условия вплоть до отречения. А могла и оставить его с формальной властью. Практически все орудия производства принадлежали буржуазии. Смена вывески на республику не давала буржуазии никаких реальных плюсов, только опасность остаться в демократическом меньшинстве.

 Провозглашение республики было необходимо Временному правительству, чтобы не допустить к власти большевиков и вообще левых. Республика была провозглашена в августе, с целью признать верховным органом Предпарламент и не допустить созыва учредительного собрания. А большевики на тот момент наоборот, провозглашали лозунг скорейшего созыва учредительного собрания и обвиняли Временное правительство в том, что оно затягивает этот процесс (затягивание созыва УС было формальным поводом для октябрьского переворота). 
По воле императора Михаила II определить государственного устройство должно было УС. Но если уже провозглашена республика, то УС вроде как уже и не нужно. Временное правительство хотело узурпировать полномочия УС, чтобы самостоятельно определить контуры нового государственного устройства.     

> Что, в итоге, и произошло - было очевидно, что на первом Учредительном победят какие-то социалисты (в основном эсеры), и прямые интересы буржуазии окажутся ущемлены (пусть даже временно). Кстати, эсеры собирались продолжать войну до победного конца. И Гражданской бы не было. И множество жизней было бы сохранено. Так, что большевики хотели прекратить войну и заключить сепаратный мир по каким-то другим, далёким от гуманистических, соображениям.

 Как я уже говорил, гражданскую войну на тот момент никто предвидеть не мог.

----------


## Crocodile

> 1. При чем тут Учредительное собрание?
> 2. Съезд советов большевики никогда учредительным собранием не называли.  Белые бы не признали большевицкое УС даже если бы оно называлось УС.
> 3. Большевики и победили на выборах. Из 649 делегатов Втрого Всероссийского съезда советов [...]

 При том, что Учредительное собрание условно отражало интересы большинства на условно равных правах. Большевицкое УС или съезд советов изначально могли отражать интересы только определённой группы людей. Белые никак не могли получить репрезентацию в таком органе, следовательно и Гражданская война не могла закончиться, т.к. никакой компромисс не был возможен. А значит, как я уже сказал, большевики не получили власть в результате выборов, а в результате военного переворота.   

> Причины разные.

 Причина та же.    

> И такой программы у белых не было тоже. По крайней мере, официально.

 Официально у белых вообще не было никакой программы. Неофициально, это были люди пострадавшие от большевиков и хотевшие получить обратно то, что у них забрали. И вообще, жить как раньше. Чтобы имущество было защищено законом и т.д. А в последней своей фазе, белое движение мобилизовало кого угодно, а за дезертирство или невыполнение приказов вешало. Как и красные, впрочем. Но красные, в основном, расстреливали. В общем, каравай-каравай, кого хочешь выбирай...  ::    

> Потому что, как я уже сказал, но момент, когда началась гражданская война национализированы были только банки и несколько крупных предприятий. Это ущемляло интересы очень небольшого количества людей, не сравнимого с размером вооруженных сил белых.

 Сначала белых было очень мало и они были очень плохо вооружены. Потом, их стало больше, но это принципиально ничего не решало. Война шла на взаимное уничтожение, никакие компромиссы были невозможны. Война велась до победного конца с каждой из сторон. Но уже не против немцев, а против своих.    

> Провозглашение республики было необходимо Временному правительству, чтобы не допустить к власти большевиков и вообще левых.

 Ну, и как, не допустили?  :: 
Оставили бы царя и выборы левых создали бы лишь политический противовес. Получился бы новый баланс, ничего страшного. Провозглашение республики повлекло за собой хаос, в котором мог вынырнуть кто угодно. И вынырнул. Даже если бы не вынырнули большевики, полное правительство эсеров - тоже не подарок для буржуазии.    

> А большевики на тот момент наоборот, провозглашали лозунг скорейшего созыва учредительного собрания и обвиняли Временное правительство в том, что оно затягивает этот процесс (затягивание созыва УС было формальным поводом для октябрьского переворота).

 Ну, и в итоге большевики то самое УС разогнали. Что дополнительно подрывает доверие к власти большевиков.    

> Как я уже говорил, гражданскую войну на тот момент никто предвидеть не мог.

 Да, ну здрасти! Она же к тому моменту уже почти началась. См. Корниловское выступление — Википедия  
Одним из пунктов Корниловского мятежа были якобы некие улики против некоторых министров, якобы действующих в интересах Германии. Вот на этом фоне сепаратный мир с Германией смотрится особенно отчётливо. Вот, что заявил Корнилов: 
"_Временное правительство, под давлением большевицкого большинства  советов, действует в полном согласии с планами германского генерального  штаба, и одновременно с предстоящей высадкой вражеских сил на Рижском  побережье, убивает армию и потрясает страну внутри._" 
Такие были настроения в Русской армии. Ты думаешь, что после заключения сепаратного мира с Германией, такие настроения прошли? И никакой реакции не должно было быть? Наивно.  ::  
Вообще, вся эта ситуация с Февральской революцией и свержением монархии иногда наводит на мысль, что это было сделано не из трезвого расчёта, а по пьянке. Вот большевики были трезвы, в этом не откажешь.  
А я пока остаюсь при своём мнении: монархию возможно следовало ограничить, но оставить. Избежать социальных потрясений, гражданской войны, и возможности, что из мутной воды вынырнут какие-нибудь экстремисты, типа большевиков или анархистов.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Прошу прощение за длинный "оффтопик" -- а я хочу ответить на одно утверждение, предложенное Annix:   

> В то же время, в США лоботомия (вырезание части мозга) за коммунистические убеждения была массовой. СССР был первой страной в мире, которая запретила лоботомию.

 По-видимому, лоботомии получились такими эффективными, что КП в Америке совершенно забыли об этой массовой трагедии!!! 
Maybe I should say that in English, too, in case the sarcasm doesn't come through in Russian: 
Apparently, the lobotomies worked so well that the CPUSA completely forgot about this mass tragedy!! 
Seriously, it's true that *в США лоботомия была массовой* (from Googling, I find that the estimated number of lobotomies in the US was as high as 50,000 -- most of them between the late 1940s and the mid 1950s). It's also possible that some individuals really were lobotomized *за коммунистические убеждения*. 
Однако я очень сомневаюсь that anything like a "mass number" of patients were lobotomized for Communist beliefs. 
And the reason I doubt this is that I honestly can't remember ever hearing this accusation from the American Left -- the very people who have documented in great deal the harrassments and abuses of the "Red Scare" and "McCarthyism."  
The most frequent accusations that the Left makes about the McCarthy era is that the government engaged in illegal wiretapping and other forms of spying on citizens; that personal reputations were slandered; that countless careers were ruined. 
What they DON'T claim, however, is that significant numbers of Communist sympathizers had their brains turned into "яичница-болтунья" with a large needle through the eye-socket!  
And before any thinks "oh, the government covered up the truth", I should point out that many other cases of abusive and unethical medical practices by the US government HAVE been widely reported and discussed in academic studies, in documentary films, in fictionalized dramas, and in high-school textbooks. 
For example, the forced sterilizations of the retarded and psychiatric patients during the "Eugenics" mania (mainly before WW2, but some forced sterilizations continued into the 1960s); the notorious Tuskegee syphilis study, and of course the horrible episode of the "Lobotomy fad" in American psychiatry. 
But as far as I know, nearly all of the victims of lobotomies -- and most lobotomized patients can truly be called жертвы -- were psychiatric patients with real органические заболевания. But only in rare cases involving severe schizophrenia did the lobotomy procedure actually improve their condition. Many lobotomized people had relatively minor psychiatric problems (*before* the surgery, but worse problems afterward!), and poor patients in state-funded "charity hospitals" were possibly more likely to get the surgery than patients from middle-class or wealthy families. (There were exceptions to this: the super-rich Kennedys had JFK's sister Rosemary lobotomized at age 23, which left her with the IQ of a potato, basically.) 
In fact, there really was a "political angle" to lobotomies in the USA, but it was related to _the politics of "cost control" at government-run psychiatric facilities_, and not with anti-Communism.

----------


## Throbert McGee

ЗЫ: The Russian wikipedia article about lobotomies and their ban in the USSR is interesting reading. What caught my eye is that the procedure was officially banned in early December 1950, yet as late as June 1950, the *Всесоюзное Научное Общество невропатологов и психиатров* was still endorsing the practice on a limited basis for schizophrenics ("когда все другие методы лечения не оказали терапевтического воздействия"), although they also warned about overuse of lobotomies. So in the space of several months, lobotomies completely lost favor in the USSR. 
Apparently one psychiatrist, Prof. В. А. Гиляровский, played an important role in getting the procedure banned. But his objections were interesting. Writing in a journal about the hypothetical basis for why lobotomies worked (or didn't), he complained:   

> Это объяснение механистично и уходит своими корнями к узкому локализационизму, свойственному психиатрам Америки, откуда и перенесена к нам лейкотомия.

 In other words, he DOESN'T say "There's a 1 in 4 chance that the surgery will leave the patient with the IQ of a potato"; rather, he objects that the procedure is rooted in some sort of American heresy called "Narrow Localizationism", whatever that is. And after Gilyarovsky's journal article was published, _Pravda_ stated the case with much less subtlety: "Одним из примеров *бессилия буржуазной медицины* является ... лоботомия" 
So while Gilyarovsky deserves to be called a hero for his successful effort to ban lobotomies, I wonder: is it possible that он поступил правильно, а на неправильном основе? (I mean, "Did he do the right thing for the wrong reasons?") Was his objection more ideological than scientific, yet history proved that he was scientifically correct?

----------


## Doomer

During the Cold War time if you want to get something banned name it as the "enemy's thing" and you'll get it banned  :: 
He used as a tool IMHO

----------


## it-ogo

Yes, It was necessary part in your argumentation if you want to get political decision and make your position safe from your opponents before they strike first.  
 From middle 30s to early 60s there was a period in USSR, when authorities were intensively "regulating" science using insane "political" criteria and some polluted scientists or quasi-scientists used it as a weapon against their opponents. 
 Most prominent result of such regulation was the destruction of Soviet genetics and cybernetics, which at some point were keeping world leading positions. Some people argue that it was actually the main cause why USSR lost the cold war.

----------


## diogen_

> Ну есть о Европе, и что?

 А то что известный дешевый   трюк "если нечего сказать по существу, то начинай поливать США"  не проходит в серьезных дискуссиях.    

> Из книги никак не видно, как они вычислили цифру в 20 миллионов.

 Неправда:
Soviet repressions 
Repressions and famines occurring in the Soviet Union under the regime of Joseph Stalin described in the book include:
the executions of tens of thousands of hostages and prisoners, and the murder of hundreds of thousands of rebellious workers and peasants from 1918 to 1922 (See also: Red Terror)
the Russian famine of 1921, which caused the death of 5 million people
the extermination and deportation of the Don Cossacks in 1920
the murder of tens of thousands in concentration camps in the period between 1918 and 1930
the Great Purge which killed almost 690,000 people
the deportation of 2 million so-called "kulaks" from 1930 to 1932
the deaths of 4 million Ukrainians (Holodomor) and 2 million others during the famine of 1932 and 1933
the deportations of Poles, Ukrainians, Moldavians and people from the Baltic Republics from 1939 to 1941 and from 1944 to 1945
the deportation of the Volga Germans in 1941
the deportation of the Crimean Tatars in 1943
the deportation of the Chechens in 1944
the deportation of the Ingush in 1944. (see also Population transfer in the Soviet Union) The Black Book of Communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia    

> Вы ссылаетесь на Черную Книгу Коммунизма, а она использует РОМАН в качестве источника. Это, конечно, очень достоверно - изучать историю по раманам.

 Число жертв Гулага хорошо известно и без Солженицына. Всего за годы существования системы ГУЛАГ через него прошли 15-18 млн человек. Из них скончались в лагерях примерно 1,5 миллиона. Мало? ГУЛаг — Википедия     

> Неправда. Я утверждал, что ваши заявления о том, что цены завышены в несколько раз ни на чем не ососнованы. Вот вы и доказывайте по цифрам, что цены завышены.

 Уже забыли, что сами писали несколько постов назад? Напомню:  

> Про рыночные цены не в курсе, но почему не взаимовыгодное?

 Если бы цены не были завышены, а занижены, то покупали бы сахар и дальше . Это и ежу ясно. Кто же  добровльно откажется от собственной выгоды.      

> Сходите в библиотеку уже наконец. Трудно задницу поднять от стула?

 А вам  почему-то  очень трудно привести цифры и точное указание на  их источники. Странно.    

> Я назвал бредовиной ваше утверждение, что межотраслевой баланс - это достижение кибернетики. У вас "достижения кибернетики" появились раньше, чем кибернетика

 А почему нет?  Сначала появляются элементы какого-либо знания, а потом они постепенно классифицируются и  объединяются в научную дисциплину.  Все только так, а не наоборот и происходит на самом деле.    

> Так что, большинство было реабилитировано? Ссылку на такой вопиющий и неизвестный факт!

 Читать посты  разучились? Я нигде не писал, что большинство заключенных Гулага было реабилиторовано коммунистами. Были реабилитированы только те, кого они посчитали целесообразным оправдать. Остальные продолжали сидеть  дальше.

----------


## Anixx

> Yes, It was necessary part in your argumentation if you want to get political decision and make your position safe from your opponents before they strike first.  
>  From middle 30s to early 60s there was a period in USSR, when authorities were intensively "regulating" science using insane "political" criteria and some polluted scientists or quasi-scientists used it as a weapon against their opponents. 
>  Most prominent result of such regulation was the destruction of Soviet genetics and cybernetics, which at some point were keeping world leading positions. Some people argue that it was actually the main cause why USSR lost the cold war.

 May be it is true about genetics, but I still ask what results did bring cybernetics as a science. Soviet history shows that when cybernetics was banned, the USSR had leading positions in computing, robotics, telemechanics and remote control. Conversely when cybernetics became popular I believe under Brezhnev, the USSR started to lack behind. This does not necessarily mean that cybernetics was detrimental, but a natural doubt arises as to what extent it was beneficial.

----------


## Anixx

> So while Gilyarovsky deserves to be called a hero for his successful effort to ban lobotomies, I wonder: is it possible that он поступил правильно, а на неправильном основе? (I mean, "Did he do the right thing for the wrong reasons?") Was his objection more ideological than scientific, yet history proved that he was scientifically correct?

 I believe that "Narrow Localizationism" is a scientific objection rather than political. Although it looks like some sort of political ideology, in fact it means the theory of narrow localization of the brain functions inside brain.

----------


## Anixx

> При том, что Учредительное собрание условно отражало интересы большинства на условно равных правах. Большевицкое УС или съезд советов изначально могли отражать интересы только определённой группы людей. Белые никак не могли получить репрезентацию в таком органе, следовательно и Гражданская война не могла закончиться, т.к. никакой компромисс не был возможен. А значит, как я уже сказал, большевики не получили власть в результате выборов, а в результате военного переворота.

 Гражданская война не могла закончиться в любом случае - вы же сами признаете, что белые сражались до победного конца.   

> Причина та же.

 Каким образом?   

> Официально у белых вообще не было никакой программы. Неофициально, это были люди пострадавшие от большевиков и хотевшие получить обратно то, что у них забрали. И вообще, жить как раньше. Чтобы имущество было защищено законом и т.д. А в последней своей фазе, белое движение мобилизовало кого угодно, а за дезертирство или невыполнение приказов вешало. Как и красные, впрочем. Но красные, в основном, расстреливали. В общем, каравай-каравай, кого хочешь выбирай...

 Ничего подобного. Уверен, что большинство белых(масса) были либо убежденные монархисты, либо националисты (русские и нерусские), либо глубоко верующие люди, которые не хотели примириться с атеизмом. На момент гражданской войны большевики еще не успели отобрать имущество у мелкой буржуазии. Да и вообще, буржуазия, любая, как я уже говорил, составляла незначительное меньшинство населения.   

> Сначала белых было очень мало и они были очень плохо вооружены. Потом, их стало больше, но это принципиально ничего не решало. Война шла на взаимное уничтожение, никакие компромиссы были невозможны. Война велась до победного конца с каждой из сторон. Но уже не против немцев, а против своих.

 Ну вот, сами признаете, что компромиссы были невозможны.   

> Ну, и как, не допустили? 
> Оставили бы царя и выборы левых создали бы лишь политический противовес. Получился бы новый баланс, ничего страшного. Провозглашение республики повлекло за собой хаос, в котором мог вынырнуть кто угодно. И вынырнул. Даже если бы не вынырнули большевики, полное правительство эсеров - тоже не подарок для буржуазии.

 Волей царя Михаила был созыв учредительного собрания. Оставить Россию монархией означало созвать учредительное собрание рано или поздно. А ВП этого допускать не хотело. Поэтому они уже подготовили органы власти (Предпарламент), которые сделали бы УС ненужным.   

> Ну, и в итоге большевики то самое УС разогнали. Что дополнительно подрывает доверие к власти большевиков.

 Но в отличие от ВП они его хотя бы собрали  ::    

> Да, ну здрасти! Она же к тому моменту уже почти началась. См. Корниловское выступление — Википедия

 Ты в курсе, что корниловский мятеж был подготовлен Англией? Там даже английские инструкторы были и снаряжение.   

> Такие были настроения в Русской армии. Ты думаешь, что после заключения сепаратного мира с Германией, такие настроения прошли? И никакой реакции не должно было быть? Наивно.

 Что никак не помешало белым получать помощь и от Германии.

----------


## Crocodile

> Гражданская война не могла закончиться в любом случае - вы же сами признаете, что белые сражались до победного конца. Ну вот, сами признаете, что компромиссы были невозможны.

 Дык я начал с того, что и красные и белые сражались до победного конца. Компромисс был в теории возможен (собрать относительное адекватное УС), но никогда не обсуждался на практике ни красными ни белыми. Просто я возложил вину за Гражданскую войну на красных. А конкретно - на сепаратный мир. Когда есть много оружия, много людей умеющих его держать, мало хавчика и мало дисциплины последствия были немного предсказуемы. Вы несогласны?    

> Каким образом?

 Классовая борьба, однако.  ::    

> Ничего подобного. Уверен, что большинство белых(масса) были либо убежденные монархисты, либо националисты (русские и нерусские), либо глубоко верующие люди, которые не хотели примириться с атеизмом.

 Открываем и читаем:  
"_До 50 % записавшихся в армию составляли обер-офицеры и до 15 % — штаб-офицеры[2], были также юнкера, кадеты, студенты, гимназисты (более 10 %)[2]. Казаков было около 4 %, солдат — 1 %[2]. С конца 1918 г. и в 1919 г. — путём мобилизаций крестьян офицерский кадр утрачивает своё численное преобладание, в 1920 г.  комплектование производилось за счёт мобилизованных, а также — пленных  красноармейцев, вместе составляющих основную массу воинских частей  армии._" 
Вот такая сборная солянка. Помнится, читал у Деникина, что он никак не мог сформулировать лозунги Добровольческой армии именно из-за её разношёрстного состава. Скажи "За Бога, Царя и Отечество" и половина армии уйдёт. Но эту ссылку надо ещё найти, лениво очень...   

> На момент гражданской войны большевики еще не успели отобрать имущество у мелкой буржуазии.

 Anixx, уважаемый, да там такой грабёж стоял из-за общей неразберихи и безвластия... Большевики кинули лозунг: "Экспроприируй экспроприаторов" и народ с энтузиазмом подхватил. А потом уже централизовано пошло. Открываем БСЭ: Экспроприация экспроприаторов — БСЭ — Яндекс.Словари 
"_Однако в России после установления диктатуры пролетариата буржуазия  оказала ожесточённое сопротивление новому строю, стала на путь  контрреволюции. В этой обстановке острейшей классовой борьбы пролетариат  подавил сопротивление эксплуататоров. Э. э. была проведена быстрыми  темпами методом конфискации собственности капиталистов и помещиков._" 
Вот такие дела. Да, ограбили, с кем не бывает, но буржуазия первая начала - нафига было вставать на путь контрреволюции? Сразу надо было приветствовать начинание рабочих и крестьян. А они, вон, в контрреволюцию подались, сволочи... Оттого и быстрые темпы.   

> Да и вообще, буржуазия, любая, как я уже говорил, составляла незначительное меньшинство населения.

 В этом ты прав. Настолько, что эта логика работала на протяжении всей Гражданской и после неё. Их же мало, ничего страшного не будет. Коллективизацию тогда предсказать никто не мог. Но логика классовой борьбы она, понимаешь, брат, такая...   

> Волей царя Михаила был созыв учредительного собрания. Оставить Россию монархией означало созвать учредительное собрание рано или поздно. А ВП этого допускать не хотело. Поэтому они уже подготовили органы власти (Предпарламент), которые сделали бы УС ненужным.

 Дык, я же не защищаю ВП! Я же всегда говорил, что и Февральская революция была не нужна. Нужно было оставить монархию и ограничить её полномочия достаточно влиятельным выборным органом. Чем плохо? И войну до победного конца бы дотянули через несколько месяцев, контрибуции бы получили не хуже Франции, починили бы экономику, разрушенную войной.   

> Но в отличие от ВП они его хотя бы собрали

 Молодцы. Ценю.  ::    

> Ты в курсе, что корниловский мятеж был подготовлен Англией? Там даже английские инструкторы были и снаряжение.

 Ну, вот, опять Запад во всём виноват.  ::     

> Что никак не помешало белым получать помощь и от Германии.

 Что-то подобное слышал, но как-то не задержалось в голове. Сам понимаешь - двойные стандарты, неудобную информацию отбрасываю.  ::   
Кинешь информативный линк почитать или в библиотеку пошлёшь?  ::  (Только что-то реальное, чтобы поменьше пропаганды, а то у меня на неё аллергия.) Если это было за золото или продовольствие, тогда, чур, за помощь не считается, согласен?

----------


## Anixx

> А то что известный дешевый   трюк "если нечего сказать по существу, то начинай поливать США"  не проходит в серьезных дискуссиях.
> Repressions and famines occurring in the Soviet Union under the regime of Joseph Stalin described in the book include:
> the executions of tens of thousands of hostages and prisoners, and the murder of hundreds of thousands of rebellious workers and peasants from 1918 to 1922 (See also: Red Terror)
> the Russian famine of 1921, which caused the death of 5 million people
> the extermination and deportation of the Don Cossacks in 1920
> the murder of tens of thousands in concentration camps in the period between 1918 and 1930
> the Great Purge which killed almost 690,000 people
> the deportation of 2 million so-called "kulaks" from 1930 to 1932
> the deaths of 4 million Ukrainians (Holodomor) and 2 million others during the famine of 1932 and 1933
> ...

 Ну и что? Из этого не видно, как они приходят к цифре 20 миллионов убитых.
Вам, видимо, не знакомо, что депортации - это не казни, и количество переселяемых нельзя прибавлять к количеству расстрелянных.  
То же самое относится и к жертвам стихийных бедствий, даже если руководство страны боролось с голодом неэффективно.    

> Число жертв Гулага хорошо известно и без Солженицына. Всего за годы существования системы ГУЛАГ через него прошли 15-18 млн человек. Из них скончались в лагерях примерно 1,5 миллиона. Мало? ГУЛаг — Википедия

 ГУЛАГ существовал 25 лет, поэтому необходимо сравнивать смертность в местах заключения со средней по стране. 
Годы	% умерших к среднесписочному
1930	4,2
1931	2,9
1932	4,8
1933	15,3
1934	4,28
1935	2,75
1936	2,11
1937	2,42
1938	5,35
1939	3,1
1940	2,72
1941	6,1
1942	24,9
1943	22,4
1944	9,2
1945	5,95
1946	2,2
1947	3,59
1948	2,28
1949	1,21
1950	0,95
1951	0,92
1952	0,84
1953	0,67
1954	0,69
1955	0,53
1956	0,4 
Для сравнения, смертность в целом по стране в 1930 году составляла 2,73%. C 1949 года смертность в ГУЛАГе была ниже средней по стране.
Пик смертности заключенных приходился на 1942 и 1443 годы, когда многие заключенные, записавшиеся добровольцами, гибли на фронте.   

> Если бы цены не были завышены, а занижены, то покупали бы сахар и дальше . Это и ежу ясно. Кто же  добровльно откажется от собственной выгоды.

 Во-первых, покупка в другом месте может быть выгоднее. Из этого не следует, что покупка на Кубе невыгодна в сравнении с непокупкой вообще.
Во-вторых, сахар на Кубе покупают и сейчас.    

> А почему нет? Сначала появляются элементы какого-либо знания, а потом они постепенно классифицируются и объединяются в научную дисциплину. Все только так, а не наоборот и происходит на самом деле.

 А, ну понятно. Оказывается, он в 1925 году занимался кибернетикой, только не знал этого. Кстати, подсчет межотраслевого баланса в СССР никто никогда не запрещал. Видать, те, кто запрещал кибернетику, были не в курсе, что это тоже надо запретить, поскольку тоже относится к кибернетике.    

> Читать посты разучились? Я нигде не писал, что большинство заключенных Гулага было реабилиторовано коммунистами. Были реабилитированы только те, кого они посчитали целесообразным оправдать. Остальные продолжали сидеть дальше.

 Тогда откуда ваши сведения, что большинство тех, кто сидел - невиновны?

----------


## Seraph

> I believe that "Narrow Localizationism" is a scientific objection rather than political. Although it looks like some sort of political ideology, in fact it means the theory of narrow localization of the brain functions inside brain.

  This seems plausible, since at the time it was known about localization of certain functions (Wernike's area, Broca's area Wernicke's area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) while it was also known that higher cognitive function/thinking/ideation/conceptualization etc required broader capabiliities of whole telencephalon.

----------


## Anixx

> Просто я возложил вину за Гражданскую войну на красных. А конкретно - на сепаратный мир. (...) Вы несогласны?

 Конечно, нет. Белые про войну с немцами быстро забыли и даже не особо большевиков за мир ругали (ну может быть только, за унизительные условия). А периферийные националисты так вообще рады были условиям Брестского мира.   

> Вот такая сборная солянка. Помнится, читал у Деникина, что он никак не мог сформулировать лозунги Добровольческой армии именно из-за её разношёрстного состава. Скажи "За Бога, Царя и Отечество" и половина армии уйдёт. Но эту ссылку надо ещё найти, лениво очень...

 Ну так тем более - выходит, что основную массу белых заставляли воевать насильно. Хотя, если честно, не верится - перебежать на сторону противника в гражданской войне легче легкого.   

> Дык, я же не защищаю ВП! Я же всегда говорил, что и Февральская революция была не нужна. Нужно было оставить монархию и ограничить её полномочия достаточно влиятельным выборным органом. Чем плохо?

 Я уже ответил. История не знает примеров мирной трансформации абсолютной монархии в ограниченную. Не бывает такого. Ограниченные монархии как правило появляются тогда, когда в гражданской войне побеждают антимонархисты, но более умеренная фракция из них соглашается на ограниченную монархию как знак примирения (или из-за страха перед еще большими радикалами). Или когда такой режим устанавливает внешняя сила (как в Японии или Нидерландах).   

> И войну до победного конца бы дотянули через несколько месяцев, контрибуции бы получили не хуже Франции, починили бы экономику, разрушенную войной.

 Никто бы войну не тянул. Армия не хотела воевать. Она была деморализована. 52% мобилизованных были убиты или ранены. Цели войны простым людям были не ясны.   
Что-то подобное слышал, но как-то не задержалось в голове. Сам понимаешь - двойные стандарты, неудобную информацию отбрасываю.  ::     

> Кинешь информативный линк почитать или в библиотеку пошлёшь?  (Только что-то реальное, чтобы поменьше пропаганды, а то у меня на неё аллергия.) Если это было за золото или продовольствие, тогда, чур, за помощь не считается, согласен?

 Линк сам можешь поискать. Краснов политически сделал ставку на немцев, но так или иначе с немцами торговали и другие белые группы.

----------


## Crocodile

Anixx, ну, давай уже подведём итоги что ли. Я свою простую позицию высказал - то, что мы в итоге имели к началу 80-х можно было получить при любом социальном строе, даже, как мне представляется, при абсолютной монархии. А жертвы, которые приносились за идеи "лучшей жизни", были напрасны.
Теперь попробуй сформулировать свою позицию по данному вопросу. Желательно, в утвердительной форме.

----------


## Anixx

> Anixx, ну, давай уже подведём итоги что ли. Я свою простую позицию высказал - то, что мы в итоге имели к началу 80-х можно было получить при любом социальном строе, даже, как мне представляется, при абсолютной монархии. А жертвы, которые приносились за идеи "лучшей жизни", были напрасны.
> Теперь попробуй сформулировать свою позицию по данному вопросу. Желательно, в утвердительной форме.

 Как я уже сказал, главной причиной прихода большевиков к власти был вопрос прекращения войны. Ни одна другая политическая сила за прекращение войны не выступала.

----------


## Hanna

A piece of propaganda that I remember from my childhood. This film (and  the soundtrack) were just sooo big but I never could understand why they  suddenly had to go and kill Russians for no reason in this scene:

----------


## BappaBa

*Fourth Protocol* (1987) 
Нет, товарищи, это вовсе даже не Джеймс Бонд (хоть вполне себе и Пирс  Броснан) а вовсе даже наоборот - это - советский безжалостный  убийца-диверсант Валерий Петрофский.  
Советская Россия - страна снега, чёрных автомобилей и автоматчиков. В  автомобиле на секретную загородную базу КГБ катит Ким Филби.   
В руках у  него - страшно секретная папка.  
Что именно в страшно секретной папке - я недопонял: не то это  выкраденный ещё до выхода свежий кодекс Вархаммера, не то это чёрная  метка, которую получил Филби - потому как Филби по прибытии пускают в  расход. Как это заведено у русских - без особых затей - даже не поставив  к стенке.   На загородной секретной базе КГБ хреново с отоплением  
А наш Валерий Петрофский получает страшное-престрашное задание партии и  правительства - поехать в Великобританию, собрать там на коленке атомную  бомбу, и подорвать ей авиабазу НАТО - чтобы сбылась, наконец, заветная  русская мечта - Третья Мировая Война (привет, Крокодил!). Валерий, естественно, готов  убивать по приказу партии и правительства, сколько потребуется.  
Для разминки начинает он со своих коллег - чтобы убрать сведетелей, хоть  краем уха слышавших что-то о страшном-престрашном задании партии и  правительства. Используются исконно русско-советские средства - удар багажником автомобиля ГАЗ-24 и прорубь.  
А впереди его ждёт ещё много убийств во имя партии и правительства!
Безжалостного фанатика, конечно же, остановит мудрый и симпатичный агент британских спецслужб.

----------


## BappaBa

*The Marksman* (2005) 
Chechnya. Местная деревня. Среди разрушенных бетонных конструкций удирает от танка  человек. Он забегает в разрушенный dom и видит там чеченскую девочку.  Это блондинка с длинными волосами. К груди она прижимает, нет, не  котенка, а плюшевого ведмедика. Девочка выбегает на улицу, человек идет  за ней. На дороге он ее догоняет и спрашивает: -- где твои родители? В  этот момент его поражает щедрая автоматная очередь. Убивец из  проезжающей машины смотрит на девочку со значением. Это Андрей Флинтов.  Его старший соратник "Брежневская рука Кремля" генерал Иван Зазин, очень  похожий лицом на kenigtiger, когда тот дорастет до полковника ФСБ,  примерно с такой же прической и в должной степени небритости, теперь  ненавидит Кремль. Он собирает повстанцев и переходит Терек. Я сначала  думал. что он вторгается из Чечни в Россию. Оказывается, все наоборот.  Повстанцы захватывают неработающую атомную электростанцию. Цель --  запустить ее снова. Для этого из Северной Кореи уже везут графитовые  стержни. Когда станция будет запущена, ее взорвут и тогда "Чечня  превратится в пустыню, а Матушка-Россия восстанет". Дабы предотвратить  это США направляют в Чечню рейнджеров (несколько совершенно тупых белых,  под командованием черного капитана) и черного марксмана. А, чуть не  забыл, Зазин еще и захватил заложников. Среди них американские  специалисты, которые ПОМОГАЛИ РУССКИМ ОСТАНОВИТЬ АЭС. Занавес падает.  Прочее относим к гаунишшу категории "Б" 
upd: А в печальных глазах Уэсли Снайпса я прочел: "Блядь... Я же когда-то снимался у Абеля Феррары"...

----------


## Crocodile

> (привет, Крокодил!).

 "Здравствуйте-здравствуйте, товарищ Маршал Советского Союза..."  ::

----------


## Anixx

> Нет, товарищи, это вовсе даже не Джеймс Бонд (хоть вполне себе и Пирс Броснан) а вовсе даже наоборот - это - советский безжалостный убийца-диверсант Валерий Петрофский.

 Форма какая-то дореволюционная или белогвардейская. А околышек такой высокий, что прям как из 19 века.

----------


## Anixx

> Он забегает в разрушенный dom и видит там чеченскую девочку. Это БЛОНДИНКА с длинными волосами.

 Ололо. Арабки у них тоже блондинки?

----------


## it-ogo

Кстати, именно среди чеченцев достаточно много блондинов. Ололо.

----------


## Anixx

> Кстати, именно среди чеченцев достаточно много блондинов. Ололо.

 Рыжие есть, а вот блондина еще ни одного не видел.

----------


## BappaBa

*The Half Life of Timofey Berezin* (2006) 
Выпей vodka, tovarish - все мы знаем, что нам уже ничего не поможет, и  оружейный плутоний в наших холодильниках давно просрочен.  *"Пу 239" или "Полураспад Тимофея Березина"*Инженер-ядерщик Тимофей Березин 12 лет работает на заводе оружейного  плутония в городе с простым и милым каждому русскому названием.  
Welcome to Скотопригоньевск-16, tovarish. Ты ведь слышал о таком? Нет?  Неудивительно - его же нет на карте (по словам самого Тимофея).
Работа  его состоит в обычном героизме - своими руками он регулярно закрывает  протечки в грязной камере с трубами, больше похожей на бойлерную в  котельной.  
Однажды схваченная доза оказывается больше обычной - и Тимофей почему-то не отращивает жабры и крылья, становясь зеленым мутантом на защиту демократии,  а начинает умирать. Начальство завода, подменив его дозиметр и спрятав  одежду, намекает - "иди-ка ты, Тимофей, домой - а мы тут все последствия  на тебя, болезного, спишем..."
Новоявленный Гордон Фримен в чистом исподнем возвращается домой и  понимает, что где-то его нае*али. Из брючного ремня и пружин от  raskladushka он собирает "разгрузку" скрытого ношения и возвращается на  родной завод.
Кстати, о заводе. Русские физики-ядерщики в принципе недалекие люди, а  под гнетом проклятой KGB вообще тупеют. Чем еще можно объяснить  необходимость на воротах писать крупными буквами "ВОРОТА"?  
Но Тимофей не ишет легких путей - он ловко... перебирается через забор  секретного завода. Дальше проще - на всем пути до хранилища ядерных  материалов нет ни души. Ни охраны, ни коллег, ни шпионов ЦРУ - не иначе  обед. Из хранилища Тимофей легко тырит склянку с плутонием.  
Прижимая к чахлой груди колбу с изотопом (100 грамм, не хухры-мухры!),  Тимофей прощается с женой и сыном (по-моему, единственный русскоязычный  актер в фильме) и под предлогом поиска работы сваливает в Москву. Зачем?  Ну, как же - ведь всему миру известно, что на Black Market в Москве  найдется покупатель на любое оружие. "Калашниковыми" вообще на вес  барыжат.
Торговля оружейным плутонием - привычное для нас с тобой дело, tovarish.  Вот и гражданин Березин, не таясь, предлагает товар лицом:  
Березин сразу располагает к себе честных русских бандитов бизнесменов. Знакомьтесь - Влад, Фимка и Егор, обычные манчестерские московские парни. Да, крайний слева - это Джейсон Флеминг, вы могли видеть его в "Карты, Деньги, 2 ствола", "Snatch" и пр.  
Дальше - рутина, пересказывать которую не совсем интересно. Жены- и  матери-проститутки; нищие на улицах и в холле гостиницы "Националь";  бешеные "бригадиры", играющие в теннис и цитирующие трактаты дао...  полные "Жмурки" в адаптации.
Бизнес проваливается под грохот выстрелов из ПМ и салюта вечеринки  олигархов. Фимку и Тимофея (который хотел всего лишь обеспечить семью)  валят сразу. Влад и Егор, влекомые любопытством, таки открывают  контейнер с "Пу" и видят белый порошок.  
Они рассуждают о вреде "кокаинового мышления", сворачивают по  пятитысячной купюрке и выплевывают через минуту свои внутренности на  стол.
Жена Тимофея шантажом добивается компенсации от директора  плутониевого завода и улетает с сыном в Коста-Рику. Самолет пролетает в  небе над полем, по которому уходил из города Тимофей, на поле растут  коричневые радиоактивные цветы... Жена бандита Фимки (проститутка,  разумеется) увозит их сына в Америку.
Титры уходят в темноту под звуки шевчуковской "Родины" и цоевской "Группы Крови".  ru_klukva_ru: "Пу 239" или "Полураспад Тимофея Березина"

----------


## Crocodile

Зачем копипастить? Почему просто ссылку не кинуть на Клюквенные закрома  ? Я там зачитался, tovarish..  ::

----------


## Hanna

Gosh this seems to have got WORSE after the end of the Cold War, rather than the other way around as one would expect!

----------


## Anixx

> Gosh this seems to have got WORSE after the end of the Cold War, rather than the other way around as one would expect!

 I wonder why say, Germans, or Japanese are portrayed quite realistic in western films? for example I saw film "Enemy at the gates" and the scenes that showed Russians seemed completely cartoonish to me. On the other hand, the Germans were portrayed quite realistic (I am no German, but at least they looked close to how they were portrayed in Soviet films). 
I also saw the "Shogun" mini-series made in the US about Japan which was quite realistic. 
Still on the other hand there is a tendency to portray some historic characters and epochs completely unhictorically and even without attempts to approach the spirit of the epoch in some modern American films. Examples of such films are "Alexander" and "300 [Spartans]". Some other American films use the same costumes for medieval, ancient and future epochs: the heroes just wear something of leather without form or differently-clored mantlets and pretend that they are Heracles or King Arthur or a 16th century pirate or a futuristic warrior. This does not depend on the film's budget, and often seen in very expensive ones. 
This is very disappointing because previously Americans could make more or less normal films (such as the Anthony and Cleopatra of 1960s).

----------


## diogen_

В целях "разрядки международной напряженности" предлагаю послушать Аллу Пугачеву в "клюквенном облачении". :: 
"Этот мир придуман не нами."

----------


## Hanna

Some British Anti Russian propaganda on youtube... Target audience: 13-year-old antisocial boys with a laptop.  
(But don't take it personally, Russians - Brits dislike all other larger European countries, on principle. ) 
But note, these people are rather stupid: 1) they are British and Brits drink like pigs too. I doubt that Russians are worse drinkers than Brits, so this is a case of the pot calling the kettle black.  2) They are using the wrong national anthem for Russia, this is the Soviet version. The fact that they can't even pick out the correct anthem reduces their credibility a bit.    

> *Drunk Russians Volume IV Series 3  *   http://www.dailysquib.co.uk/?c=117&a=1454  The definitive Drunk Russians compilation has finally been released for  your viewing pleasure...this time to the strains of the Russian  national anthem.

----------


## BappaBa

> Зачем копипастить? Почему просто ссылку не кинуть на Клюквенные закрома  ? Я там зачитался, tovarish..

 Я ответил, но местная мадам добродетельпоамерикански рубанула шашкой. =)

----------


## capecoddah

June 6, 1944.
USA and Western Allies saved the Soviet from ashes. 
Have fun.

----------


## Hanna

> June 6, 1944.
> USA and Western Allies saved the Soviet from ashes. 
> Have fun.

 Says who? Your old school History book, or what? That's not what I learned in my history books.  *All this kind of stuff is totally subjective anyway, surely you know that!*
But I'd say this for the efforts of the USSR in WW2:   They had the largest amounts of both civilian and military casualties.History has proven again and again that it is suicide for a great military power to invade Russia's actual territory. Hitler had not done his homework, or he got carried away by hubris. This is irrespective of any military geniality on the part of the USSR, or lack thereof. They just have geography on their side.They liberated a large number of concentration campsThey were in the war longer than the USA.They got to Berlin first.  *
If there was a country that needed help, and got saved by the support of the USA, it was the UK not the USSR.*  
.

----------


## Ramil

> June 6, 1944.
> USA and Western Allies saved the Soviet from ashes. 
> Have fun.

----------


## mishau_

Вот эта подборка уже была?  http://nnm.ru/blogs/amst0805/russkiy...ikanskom_kino/ 
Очень понравился перевод UserId:

----------


## Hanna

> Очень понравился перевод UserId:

 Haha - they managed to find some Cyrillic keys on the keyboard at least! 
Surely they could have found somebody who could have helped them with a simple translation.   
I came across this one, by pure chance. Never seen it myself, but I'd say it probably qualifies as propaganda!  Anyone remembers it?  
===========================================  More at IMDbPro »  *Amerika   (1987)* 
     TV Mini-Series  -  870 min  -  Fantasy  
             Ratings: *5.8*/10 from 341 users 
Reviews: 38 user |  4 critic    *America has been bloodlessly taken over by the Soviet Union, leading to  slave-labor camps for some, collaboration for others and rebellion for  yet others.*   *Director:     Donald Wrye*   *Stars:     Cec Linder, Aleks Oniszczak and Robert Pincombe | See full cast and crew*    
In Western Europe the anti Russian propaganda was almost worst in the  19*90*s because Russians were portrayed as totally cruel, ruthless and morally corrupt.  
 I remember an  old TV series that took place on a Baltic Sea cruise ship. As soon as  you heard a character speak with a Russian accent you'd know that something  _extremely_ sinister was going on - like someone was smuggling a realy terrible and deadly drug, human trafficking, prostitution or somebody was about to be  thrown overboard into freezing water. At the same time there were new  horror stories coming from Russia on the news every week.  
It was  impossible not to get a very negative picture in the 1990s! I saw very few American  films of this nature in the 80s and did not take those I saw very  seriously. But the 1990s "greedy, evil, morally corrupt" Russian  gangster scared me. 
Not to mention the conspiracy theory about the "Estonia" ferry, which lots of people believed in (almost me too....) The general idea being that Russia sank the ferry on purpose, oblivious that almost 1000 people drowned.  
Certain Russian films from that era did not help things either.  
Creepy. I had a positive view of Russians up until ca 1990 and then for the last 5-6 years or so. But I was really affected by all these horrible things you read about and heard about in the 90s, both in films and on the news.

----------


## mishau_

> Haha - they managed to find some Cyrillic keys on the keyboard at least! 
> Surely they could have found somebody who could have helped them with a simple translation.

 By chance or not, the word typed in cyrillic is not nice to say aloud. It's funny that Russina system administrators use now "хуетйд" when talking about some authentication stuff. Here it's again written on the telephone booth -- this time with no errors.    
Police Academy (1984)

----------


## Hanna

UN-believable, there has been a remake of the ghastly "*Red Dawn*" film that we discussed earlier in this thread.
I read that the film was shot with a view that the CHINESE were invading the USA.  
However China found out about it and protested... The director promptly changed a few scenes so North Korea are the invaders instead.  
I wonder how they solved the language problem...? And what an absolutely proposterous proposition! That's about as feasible as an elephant being killed by an ant... IMHO Anyone who makes a propaganda film this idiotic practically _deserves_ to be occupied by North Korea for real. Gosh, get a grip!  Here is the trailer.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

I still do not understand why someone wants to occupy USA.  ::  Destroy with nukes - OK (I can understand why - remove possible threat). But occupy? Asia and Africa have so many resources and it could easily be acquired.

----------


## Hanna

> I still do not understand why someone wants to occupy USA.  Destroy with nukes - OK (I can understand why - remove possible threat). But occupy? Asia and Africa have so many resources and it could easily be acquired.

 I don't think there IS any threat against the USA. Nobody can invade a whole continent by force. It was only possible in the days of colonialism when Europeans had firearms and the rest of the world did not. I agree that a nuclear attack is a possibility but the only country that is a threat to the US on that score, is Russia. And a nuclear war is not worth fighting because it is a suicide to start one. It is known by all sides.  
But the biggest industry in the US is conventional arms manufacturing, and war (or at least tension/cold war) is their business model. They create a market for their products, by war mongering and scaring their own population, plus actually starting wars themselves.  
Plus, they need to ensure access to natural resources. Either voluntarily through trade at favourable costs, or involuntarily, or by putting in place a pro US government that lets them trade on their own terms. Much more clever and slick than traditional colonialism, and it doesn't seem as evil either. The US is just like a hungry dragon that constantly need feeding. It needs more resources per inhabitant than any other country.. and sadly the resources are not particularly evenly distributed either. 
North Korea has much more reason to fear the USA than the other way around. There are nukes pointed at them from US bases in South Korea.  
I think you are right though. China gets hold of what it needs from Africa and South America by simply trading or exchanging expertise for resources. That is the way forward. More fair trade on decent terms. Not exploitation and imperialism.

----------


## Eric C.

> I still do not understand why someone wants to occupy USA.  Destroy with nukes - OK (I can understand why - remove possible threat). But occupy? Asia and Africa have so many resources and it could easily be acquired.

 What about "removing" another "possible threat" dude? Whoever wants violence eventually gets it on themselves.

----------


## BappaBa

Что пьет настоящий коммунист? lol

----------


## BappaBa

Книга *"Медный всадник"* 
Автор - американская писательница Паулина Саймонс. Огромная книга, 700 страниц, на иврите.    
Итак, блокадный Ленинград 1941-1942 г.   _В сентябре 1941-го у семьи  оставалось только: 43 кг свинины, 9 трехлитровых банок помидор, 7  бутылок водки (было 11, но 4 папа выпил за последнюю неделю), 2 кг кофе,  4 кг чая, 10 кг сахара, разделенных на три пластиковых (?) пакета, 15  коробок копченых сардин, 4 кг ячменя, 6 кг овсянки и 10 кг муки..._ _От Александра пахло запахом изысканного мужского шампуня..._ _С полок магазинов исчезли говядина и свинина, поэтому Татьяне приходилось теперь покупать курятину... _ Тема водки тоже раскрыта._
- Таня, пила ли ты когда-нибудь водку?_  _- Да, когда мне было два года._ _- И сколько ты выпила?_ _- Полбутылки..._   _-Мои мама и папа уже два дня не  поднимаются... Дай мне что-нибудь поесть! - жалобно попросила семилетняя  Маришка. Татьяна протянула девочке половинку своего крохотного пайка  хлеба и поднялась в квартиру к соседям. Она боялась увидеть это... В  застывшей от холода комнате, в постели, обнявшись, лежали Маришкины  родители. Оба были мертвецки пьяные. В комнате стоял сильный запах  алкоголя..._ 
Американцы уже взялись за экранизацию шедевра.

----------


## mishau_

Очень похоже пародия на нее ))

----------


## mishau_

В наших кинопродуктах ляпы не такие броские.  Киноляпы или "Да гранаты у него не той системы!" страница 168

----------


## car

I think USA has this kind of movies as a consequence of freedom of speech. Anyone with a budget can film a trash movie about evil Russians to fit the target audience's expectations. In USSR, on the other hand, there was censorship, and censorship doesn't necessarily mean "dissidents and free-thinkers", it also means "censorship of different kinds of trash no sane person wants to see", every movie had to have some profound message, morale (="evil propaganda of evil communists"  :: , obviously dumb & ugly cowboys invading Vladivostok to build McDonalds restaurants isn't one of those, Soviet propaganda was about more specific & subtle political ideas.

----------


## Eric C.

> I think USA has this kind of movies as a consequence of freedom of speech. Anyone with a budget can film a trash movie about evil Russians to fit the target audience's expectations. In USSR, on the other hand, there was censorship, and censorship doesn't necessarily mean "dissidents and free-thinkers", it also means "censorship of different kinds of trash no sane person wants to see", every movie had to have some profound message, morale (="evil propaganda of evil communists" , obviously dumb & ugly cowboys invading Vladivostok to build McDonalds restaurants isn't one of those, Soviet propaganda was about more specific & subtle political ideas.

 See, sane people usually choose to decide what they will see and what they won't, and don't rely on censorship doing it for them.

----------


## Hanna

> I think USA has this kind of movies as a consequence of freedom of speech. Anyone with a budget can film a trash movie about evil Russians to fit the target audience's expectations. In USSR, on the other hand, there was censorship, and censorship doesn't necessarily mean "dissidents and free-thinkers", it also means "censorship of different kinds of trash no sane person wants to see", every movie had to have some profound message, morale (="evil propaganda of evil communists" , obviously dumb & ugly cowboys invading Vladivostok to build McDonalds restaurants isn't one of those, Soviet propaganda was about more specific & subtle political ideas.

 
Well the "target audience" get their expectations from these types of films. There is no other material readily available. That is why Hollywood's stereotyping of Russians is such a great pity. I suspect that many in the US base their understanding of Russians and Russia on what they see on TV and cinema.  
It is not like the US produces a great deal of balanced documentaries about Russia, for instance. It was much worse during the Cold war, but contrary to what you might thing, things do not appear to have improved. To the degree that any documentaries were made during the cold war, they were about some negative aspect that would picture the enemy country in negative light. I think it's fair to say that the USSR produced documentaries that focussed on the negatives of the USA, such as rasism or class division.But I don't think it villified Americans in films at all, while this is/was standard fare in US entertainment i.e. "evil Russians".  
Even in media like Reader's Digest or Time magazine they choose negative stories from Russia -* the trend from the Cold War has continued* although I think the twist has changed a bit. Now it seems more like Russians are depicted as unscrupolous, corrupt,  ruthless and involved with criminality.  
One trend from the Cold War was that if there ever was a nice Russian person in the film, it was somebody who wanted to defect, slept (literally) with the enemy or was persecuted by their country.

----------


## mishau_

Я встречал финна, которые считал, что все - абсолютно все - россияне в той или иной степени мафиози. И он очень боялся любого русского, бедный парень.

----------


## Hanna

> Я встречал финна, которые считал, что все - абсолютно все - россияне в той или иной степени мафиози. И он очень боялся любого русского, бедный парень.

 Yes, there is a bit of truth to this, sadly. I read how Finland *really* needs more people to learn Russian in school because it's very sought after by business due to the proximity to Russia. But kids don't choose Russian because they believe Russians are "bad" etc... There is even a campaign about studying Russian in school, but it has not been very successful and they have a shortage of people with Russian skills. Reading about this situation in both Finland and Sweden too, was one of the reasons I decided to pick up Russian in 2009. Still, the Finns know more about Russia, Russian culture and history than most European nations. The national interest is very much to have a good relationship with Russia - they've had that priority for a long time, with varying success....  
In Helsinki you can watch Russian terrestrial TV with perfect reception and catch the train to St Petersburg that takes only a few hours. But instead of looking at the reality of their neighbouring country, they learn about Russia from American films that are so prejudiced that I'd call it "propaganda". To be honest there was quite a lot of criminality and vice by Russians in Helsinki in the 90s (I went to university for a term in Helsinki back then, and all the people who sold illegal alcohol and drugs were Russian, enough said....)  but I think that has stopped a long time ago and everyone knows that the situation in Russia was terrible at the time - many people were driven into crime who would not have taken it up under normal circumstances. 
Today - the only Russians in Stockholm where I live are normal, respectable tourists. Apparently the 3rd largest tourist group nowadays.

----------


## Eric C.

> Yes, there is a bit of truth to this, sadly. I read how Finland *really* needs more people to learn Russian in school because it's very sought after by business due to the closeness to Russia. But kids don't choose Russian because they believe Russians are "bad" etc... There is even a campaign about studying Russian in school, but it has not been very successful and they have a shortage of people with Russian skills. Reading about this situation in both Finland and Sweden too, was one of the reasons I decided to pick up Russian in 2009. Still, the Finns know more about Russia, Russian culture and history than most European nations. The national interest is very much to have a good relationship with Russia - they've had that priority for a long time, with varying success....  
> In Helsinki you can watch Russian terrestrial TV with perfect reception and catch the train to St Petersburg that takes only a few hours. But instead of looking at the reality of their neighbouring country, they learn about Russia from American films that are so prejudiced that I'd call it "propaganda". To be honest there was quite a lot of criminality and vice by Russians in Helsinki in the 90s (I went to university for a term in Helsinki back then, and all the people who sold illegal alcohol and drugs were Russian, enough said....) but I think that has stopped a long time ago and everyone knows that the situation in Russia was terrible at the time - many people were driven into crime who would not have taken it up under normal circumstances. 
> Today - the only Russians in Stockholm where I live are normal, respectable tourists. Apparently the 3rd largest tourist group nowadays.

 If a person can be "driven into crime" under whatever circumstances, it says a lot about them. (Deleted. L.)

----------


## it-ogo

> Я встречал финна, которые считал, что все - абсолютно все - россияне в той или иной степени мафиози.

 Ну, если по финским меркам, скажем, контрафактное ПО или фильмы с торрента - признак принадлежности к оргпреступности, то может он в чем-то и прав...

----------


## mishau_

> Still, the Finns know more about Russia, Russian culture and history than most European nations.

 This Finnish guy even creates Russian culture. ))  Хаапасало, Вилле — Википедия   
В 1991 г. Вилле Хаапасало отправился в Питер учиться на актёра и на себе испытал все  прелести лихих 90-х. За один только год его 9 раз избили и 9 раз  ограбили. Но Вилле не уехал и в итоге так полюбил Россию, что стал  мечтать о роли Раскольникова. И даже написал на тему «Преступления и  наказания» сценарий, в котором Раскольников не убивает старушку.

----------


## Hanna

He is great!!  Too bad he is an alcoholic.  
And one thing worth mentioning about Finland - Russia: The Finns don't have a lot of complaints about the period when Finland belonged to Russia. According to them "Russia was better than Sweden" because Russia more or less left Finland alone. 
It's kind of fascinating to think that Finnish heroes like Mannerheim were actually educated in Russia and spoke Russian.  
I think they like Russia really, it's just the Winter War and the affect of all those Amercian films with bad-guy Russians that had a bit of effect. They used to say that they preferred Sweden over Russia in a comparison between their neighbours. But lately as Sweden has gone over the top with political correctness which is not so big in Finland, they might begin to change their minds.  
Dropping the Visa requirement would do miracles, I think. Finland wants to relax it, or drop it altogether, it's just that they can't due to EU rules.  
Just read recently about one of the biggest poets in the Swedish language - turns out she actually lived her life in what is now Russian territory (somewhere in Karelia, forgot where...) She spoke all three languages, as well as German (impressive!) but her mother tongue was Swedish so that was what she wrote most of her poetry in. She even went to school in St Petersburg, but the Russian revolution was completely disastrous for her family - they lost everything and she died at a sanatorium for tuberculosis. Very sad. Edit Södergran.  Not my favourite poet, but some of her prose is nice and her story is rather fascinating from a modern perspective.

----------


## mishau_

> Too bad he is an alcoholic.

 And a Russian Mafia member.  ::

----------


## ishmourzin

Полностью тред не читал.
Про «K-19: The Widowmaker» вспоминали?

----------


## Hanna

Speaking of propaganda; *The EU  banned the "Press TV" alternative news channel* and 19 other entertainment channels out of Iran.  
So much for freedom of press!  
You can look at whatever junk you want, as long as it doesn't have a controversial message. 
I.e. there are about 10 big European news channels that pretty much say the same thing about everything, with a local twist. Then there are a few American ones that go along with the same message, just a bit more aggressive and dumbed down. Then there is Russia Today and Press TV that actually have a different message. And now one of them is shut down. Let's see how long until Russia Today is blocked! It's not available in any cable packages that I've come across, but at least those with Satellite can tune in to it.  
Some think this was done in preparation for an attack on Iran, alternatively because PressTV reports the other side of the story in the Syria conflict.  
Anyone who wants to sign the petition to the EU against banning PressTV, sign here! http://www.change.org/petitions/pres...s-tv-in-europe

----------


## 14Russian

> Speaking of propaganda; *The EU  banned the "Press TV" alternative news channel* and 19 other entertainment channels out of Iran.  
> So much for freedom of press!  
> You can look at whatever junk you want, as long as it doesn't have a controversial message. 
> I.e. there are about 10 big European news channels that pretty much say the same thing about everything, with a local twist. Then there are a few American ones that go along with the same message, just a bit more aggressive and dumbed down. Then there is Russia Today and Press TV that actually have a different message. And now one of them is shut down. Let's see how long until Russia Today is blocked! It's not available in any cable packages that I've come across, but at least those with Satellite can tune in to it.  
> Some think this was done in preparation for an attack on Iran, alternatively because PressTV reports the other side of the story in the Syria conflict.  
> Anyone who wants to sign the petition to the EU against banning PressTV, sign here! http://www.change.org/petitions/pres...s-tv-in-europe

 It's obvious the EU (EU countries/states) are not interested in freedoms and thus, freedom of expression.   But, Russia is no different.   Putin et al. would have you believe that he is independent (that is an independent thinker and different from the EU) but that is false.   The Russian government has similar policies and values to the EU.   They also ban anything considered 'controversial.'   There's many examples but the 'Innocence of Islam' video is just one e.g.   What is interesting is that Putin speaks with a 'forked tongue' so to speak.   ::    On one hand, he'll speak up to ordinary Russians and say what many want to hear.   He'll lecture the West and state his grievances with their policies while he  actually does the same or similar.   It's very clever since many Russians are preoccupied with daily routine (problems inherent etc.) so to really care about perceived infringements or violations against (their) freedoms takes a backseat or is barely acknowledged, if at all. 
Most countries are pursuing a sort of police state.   One only has to open their eyes and be open-minded.

----------


## Eric C.

> Speaking of propaganda; *The EU  banned the "Press TV" alternative news channel* and 19 other entertainment channels out of Iran.  
> So much for freedom of press!  
> You can look at whatever junk you want, as long as it doesn't have a controversial message. 
> I.e. there are about 10 big European news channels that pretty much say the same thing about everything, with a local twist. Then there are a few American ones that go along with the same message, just a bit more aggressive and dumbed down. Then there is Russia Today and Press TV that actually have a different message. And now one of them is shut down. Let's see how long until Russia Today is blocked! It's not available in any cable packages that I've come across, but at least those with Satellite can tune in to it.  
> Some think this was done in preparation for an attack on Iran, alternatively because PressTV reports the other side of the story in the Syria conflict.  
> Anyone who wants to sign the petition to the EU against banning PressTV, sign here! http://www.change.org/petitions/pres...s-tv-in-europe

 Are you freaking kidding us here? Why would anybody want to watch Iranian (!!!!!!!) TV? To know what terrorists think of the world events? Do you even realize how creepy it sounds? But ok, if that's what you really feel like doing, why can't you find it streaming on the Internet and watch it there? What century does a person have to be stuck in to rely on cable/satellite TV while everything's been on the web for years?!!

----------


## 14Russian

> Are you freaking kidding us here? Why would anybody want to watch Iranian (!!!!!!!) TV? To know what terrorists think of the world events? Do you even realize how creepy it sounds? But ok, if that's what you really feel like doing, why can't you find it streaming on the Internet and watch it there? What century does a person have to be stuck in to rely on cable/satellite TV while everything's been on the web for years?!!

 That's not the point. 
It's about censorship and I think everyone can decide for themselves how to perceive the news or what is reported to them.   Even if it's 'propaganda' or the most biased of sources, so what? 
So these countries who pride themselves on liberties (i.e. freedom of expression), are saying nothing.   What do you know about Eutelsat?   Probably nothing.

----------


## Eric C.

> That's not the point. 
> It's about censorship and I think everyone can decide for themselves how to perceive the news or what is reported to them.   Even if it's 'propaganda' or the most biased of sources, so what? 
> So these countries who pride themselves on liberties (i.e. freedom of expression), are saying nothing.   What do you know about Eutelsat?   Probably nothing.

 I probably agree with you on that. Even if those terrorist skunks can in no way teach people liberties, it doesn't give anyone a right to cut them off, coz it does violate freedom of expression. So, what I was saying is that for me personally, it wouldn't be a big deal coz I can barely imagine myself watching that stuff, and besides, I could figure a way to watch what I wanna watch, even if it got removed from satellite broadcasting.

----------


## kgcole

Generally I think it's sad that stereotypes are perpetuated in cinema  ::  Some films I think are made with the knowledge that many people will find them humorous in their absurdity, but overall I think artists and producers should be responsible in the films they make currently to be reasonable in their portrayals of life, don't you? 
Я думаю к сожаление, что политическые выражения проживают в многие фильмах. Пожалуй остатки от прошлых времен.

----------


## 14Russian

> I probably agree with you on that. Even if those terrorist skunks can in no way teach people liberties, it doesn't give anyone a right to cut them off, coz it does violate freedom of expression. So, what I was saying is that for me personally, it wouldn't be a big deal coz I can barely imagine myself watching that stuff, and besides, I could figure a way to watch what I wanna watch, even if it got removed from satellite broadcasting.

 That's probably one of the problems.   Too many people think it's not a big deal.

----------


## 14Russian

The Innocence of Pussy Riot &mdash; RT 
I know Russians that want to move (from Russia) and tell me about the problems/conditions but why do Russians ignore or sugarcoat them?   Sure, the USA is fast becoming a joke in hypocrisy.   The two main political parties are virtually the same and liberties in that country are being eradicated. 
But, Russia is no better and it's a major disappointment for me.   I don't like the tone and motives of the 'Opposition' but that status quo in Russia is eerily similar to what is going on in other Western countries.  The politicians in all these countries are opportunists and traitors yet people in their own (native) countries are so brainwashed and conditioned, they can't honestly evaluate their own.   Some are just stubborn.   Others are just misinformed or clueless.

----------


## Crocodile

> liberties in that country are being eradicated

 I'm not sure the existence or non-existence of liberties, or to say it better, the degree of liberties allowed is the major concern for the majority of people. I think most people just want to live their lives. And, in my opinion, at least they want that their government will not make their life worse. Everything else is up to the culture/customs/political fight.   

> The two main political parties are virtually the same [...]

 And both are equally powerful. Meaning, the 'watchdogs' know they are sure to get some support from either side. Which I think is presently among the best options available to fight corruption. One of the respected members of this forum Ramil once said truly that the major difference between Russian and the US internal politics is that: should a fraction of what's known about a typical Russian politician be known in the US, that politician would step down immediately. In Russia, that politician could safely ignore all the 'barking'.

----------


## capecoddah

So 'Press TV' and 'RT' aren't being beamed into every TV in the world. 
I think the comments on both sites reveal the reason why. 
"Because the Zionist Jew Rothchild banking cabal won't allow it. 
 Oh, and death to AmeriKKKa!" 
With a target audience like that, how am I going to take them seriously? 
It would be nice to read some news (just the facts ma'am) from and about their respective countries without the bias that The Colonialist American Oppressors blah, blah, blah. 
From the Press TV comments:
"...It looks as Zionits are trying actively infest Russia AGAIN....." Russia talking to Iran
"go Frankenstorm, go! Take out as much of this sick country as you can!" A hurricane
" We have witnessed so many cases of drug cheating by zionist "athletes" over the years " Lance Armstrong. 
Somehow it strikes me as odd that Iran protests Press TV not being shown because it's not a sound business decision while trying to isolate itself from outside influences.

----------


## 14Russian

> So 'Press TV' and 'RT' aren't being beamed into every TV in the world. 
> I think the comments on both sites reveal the reason why. 
> "Because the Zionist Jew Rothchild banking cabal won't allow it. 
>  Oh, and death to AmeriKKKa!" 
> With a target audience like that, how am I going to take them seriously? 
> It would be nice to read some news (just the facts ma'am) from and about their respective countries without the bias that The Colonialist American Oppressors blah, blah, blah. 
> From the Press TV comments:
> "...It looks as Zionits are trying actively infest Russia AGAIN....." Russia talking to Iran
> "go Frankenstorm, go! Take out as much of this sick country as you can!" A hurricane
> ...

 "I think the comments on both sites reveal the reason why."    Why? 
I suppose the target audience of ABC/NBC/CBS (news), CNN, MNBC and Fox News is a better one?   Of course, these news sources have no bias.  In fact, the  entire smorgasbord of MSM news doesn't have a bias,   Of course not. 
I see any mention of the word, 'Zionist' puts up blinders for you, automatically.   It sounds like your mind is made up and you're conditioned to think one way only.   It's no surprise that the poster who concurs, i.e. Eric, thinks the same. 
I don't care what country it is.   Banning and censorship is usually a violation of freedoms.

----------


## Lampada

> ... I see any mention of the word, 'Zionist' puts up blinders for you, automatically.   It sounds like your mind is made up and you're conditioned to think one way only.   It's no surprise that the poster who concurs, i.e. Eric, thinks the same. ...

 Осторожнее на поворотах:  переход на личности - это "но но". 
Наверное, мы в основном все такие: как выросли - не умеем с лёгкостью мнение менять.

----------


## 14Russian

> Осторожнее на поворотах:  переход на личности - это "но но". 
> Наверное, мы в основном все такие: как выросли - не умеем с лёгкостью мнение менять.

 Careful with what?  Why?   Maybe I interpreted/translated incorrectly? 
I was just telling the poster above that there is always a bias but I suggest reading everything with an open mind to then evaluate afterward.  Even if we don't like it, that 'banning' or disregarding automatically is not the way to go.   
But, everyone jumps to quick conclusions and is ready to hit the censor button as demonstrated. 
P.S.  Comments after a 'news' article usually include all kinds of views and statements under the sun.

----------


## Eledhwen

Хотите покажу вам еще одну тяжелую артиллерию пропаганды? Ищите пользователя “leonidmart” на YouTube.
Это монтаж, но монтаж очень качественный для того, кто не сведущ в видео и звукомонтаже. 
Видеохистинг, социальные сети, Твиттер, торренты и отдельные сайты. Подумав, я решил написать в администрацию президента и ФСБ, чтобы парнем занялись.

----------


## sergei

> *Ilsa the Tigress of Siberia* (1977)

 прототипом видимо была Ильза Кох, только было это в германии и историю нагло переврали. 
А Red Dawn наверное был снят по книгам Ларри Бонда тот ещё, видимо, пропогандист был. Они даже компьютерную игру сейчас умудрились сделать World in Conflict.

----------


## Hanna

> It's obvious the EU (EU countries/states) are not interested in freedoms and thus, freedom of expression.   But, Russia is no different.   Putin et al. would have you believe that he is independent (that is an independent thinker and different from the EU) but that is false.   The Russian government has similar policies and values to the EU.   They also ban anything considered 'controversial.'   There's many examples but the 'Innocence of Islam' video is just one e.g.   What is interesting is that Putin speaks with a 'forked tongue' so to speak.     On one hand, he'll speak up to ordinary Russians and say what many want to hear.   He'll lecture the West and state his grievances with their policies while he  actually does the same or similar.   It's very clever since many Russians are preoccupied with daily routine (problems inherent etc.) so to really care about perceived infringements or violations against (their) freedoms takes a backseat or is barely acknowledged, if at all. 
> Most countries are pursuing a sort of police state.   One only has to open their eyes and be open-minded.

 You may well be right. I have not visited Russia in modern times. Although I've read the stories about "Putin's censorship", I've taken it with a pinch of salt and "look who's talking". 
The other thing is, if there is one country where people can recognise propaganda and censorship when they see it, and quickly find a way around it, it's probably Russia. I doubt it stops people from discussing and venting what they like. And it's not like foreign media isn't doing it's best to circumvent, i.e. Radio Free Europe, VOA and similar venues (whatever they call themselves these days).  
Besides, the values of Russia are actually more appealing to me, personally than the values of for example Britain. So if I was going to find myself in a censorship situation I'd have a tiny bit more sympathy for the Russian angle of things, even if I hate propaganda and censorship on principle, regardless of the message. 
The one thing that I'd really miss in Russian media, I think, would be serious scrutiny of the rich, and of corruption. Read a horrendous story today about Russian noveau riches. Disgusting and they deserve to be exposed in media.   35 per cent of the household wealth in Russia belongs to just 110 billionaires | Mail Online
The figure they complain about is incidentally similar in the USA - but it's disgusting regardless. In Russia's case specifically, because it was built on essential theft of the property of the "people's" state and happened over a timespan of only 20 years.

----------


## Eric C.

The free market concept assumes that you cannot steal, but if you're clever enough to make it to the Forbes list acting legally, so let it be. But of course there will be ones complaining about "the darn rich". So, I wonder what other people would consider "rich". Those of you guys who do not like "the rich", could you please name the upper limit of wealth one can have without having to be scrutinized or exposed in media?

----------


## Hanna

So you are defending the Russian oligarchs now? Are you denying that people like Usmanov fit into the category of disgustingly rich, and are you saying that their riches are *well deserved*?  
More so than the workers who spent a lifetime in the factories or mines that the oligarchs snapped up for a pittance. 
The workers are now struggling to pay for decent food and heating, while people like the oligarchs who never worked a day in a mine or a factory is jetsetting around the world spending the fruits of thousands of decent peoples labour.  
That's a situation you want to defend, is it? Let's hear how you do that.  
Here is how these people choose to spend their money abroad, while millions of pensioners in Russia are struggling to get through the day:  The most obscene bar-fight ever? Russian beats rival in club spending duel with £64k bill | Latest News | News | Daily Star. Simply The Best 7 Days A Week      *They had a competition on who could have the highest bar bill at a members club in central London. Each managed to spend close to $120'000 in just one evening. 
How very tasteful and cool....  (NOT!)  
(these people are beaten only by the Saudis in their vulgarity and arrogance. Seriously)*      
If you take the uber rich in Europe (who I am NOT defending), in most cases their wealth was built up over many generations, at least. 
If you take the dot com millionaires, they usually came up with a very clever idea, and work incredibly hard to implement it. 
The uber rich in many of the Northern European nations pay fabulous sums in tax, and are living in societies where there is next to no serious poverty.   _(I personally don't think think any of the above deserve their obscene fortunes regardlesss, t at least there is some rationale)_  
Not so with these oligarchs! They grew up under identical conditions as anyone else of their generation, in Russia. They are well familiar with ideological reservations about what they are doing. They know very well that they are shameless opportunitsts and speculants.  
They did not have any unique idea; mining, oil, gas and heavy industry is nothing new at all. 
They did not necessarily work particularly hard, since the enormous profit margins were there from day one.  
They don't even re-invest in their own country, but put the money in offshore, tax haven accounts.  
So go ahead Eric; defend these people. Let's hear how you justify their actions,  their wealth or integrity.

----------


## Eric C.

The blindness of certain people here makes me incredibly sad, the blindness that doesn't let them read what's being said; not only did I not get an answer to my question, I'm now defending particular oligarchs! That wasn't what I meant at all! I do NOT defend any rich person in particular! I was speaking generally, and my primary concerns were how people treat those much richer than they are in general. I could see here that the treatment wasn't so great, and I got an impression that some people think just because one's rich means they steal someone's property and therefore have to be monitored. Would you agree that such generalization is a bad trend? Everyone should have ability to make as much money as they can using their skills, and no one should be blamed for being richer than someone else. So, my question was solely what that wealth limit that one should exceed to raise hostility from the others is...

----------


## 14Russian

Most of those aren't even ethnic Russians either.   Take a look.   Yet, they enjoy the conveniences of Putin's indifference (for most).   
Putin and the other clans 'friendly' to him don't care about it.  There is no desire for change but to distract other Russians.   I find many Russians are very indifferent or impassive to politics and I suppose, it's understandable, if you think you can't change things.   Still, isn't it better to have a recognition of what's going on?

----------


## Lampada

> Most of those aren't even ethnic Russians either.   Take a look.   Yet, they enjoy the conveniences of Putin's indifference (for most).   
> Putin and the other clans 'friendly' to him don't care about it.  There is no desire for change but to distract other Russians.   I find many Russians are very indifferent or impassive to politics and I suppose, it's understandable, if you think you can't change things.   Still, isn't it better to have a recognition of what's going on?

 Большинство алигархов этнически не русские.  Ну и что? Что Macterrussian должен делать по этому поводу?  _" ...Согласно списку журнала "Финанс", по итогам 2009 года "рейтинг" миллиардеров России приблизился к показателям 2007 года. Суммарное состояние десяти богатейших людей России увеличилось почти вдвое по сравнению с прошлым годом и достигло 140 млрд. долларов (75,9 млрд. долларов в 2008-м).   В первой десятке "рейтинга" есть двое евреев. Вот полный ее список:  1. Владимир Лисин – 18,8 млрд. долларов (год назад 3-е место) 2. Михаил Прохоров – 17,8 млрд. (год назад 1-е место) 3. Роман Абрамович – 17 млрд. (год назад 2-е место) 4. Сулейман Керимов – 14,5 млрд. (год назад 5-е место) 5. Михаил Фридман – 14,3 млрд. (год назад 6-е место) 6. Олег Дерипаска – 13,8 млрд. (год назад 8-е место) 7. Алишер Усманов – 12,4 млрд. (год назад 10-е место) 8. Вагит Алекперов – 10,65 млрд. (год назад 4-е место) 9. Алексей Мордашов – 10 млрд. (год назад 14-е место) 10. Владимир Потанин - 9,95 млрд. (год назад 7-е место)  На 11-м месте в "рейтинге" с 9,05 млрд. находится Герман Хан, один из учредителей и спонсоров фонда Genesis. На 66-м месте с 1,2 млрд. долларов находится президент Европейского еврейского конгресса Вячеслав Кантор. На 87-м – Тельман Исмаилов с 860 млн. долларов. ..."_  
Подробности: http://izrus.co.il/oligarhi/article/...#ixzz2hjPCEFyK 
 «IzRus.co.il» 
______________________________________  *2013:* http://www.forbes.ru/rating/200-boga...full=1&table=1

----------


## Eric C.

> Most of those aren't even ethnic Russians either.   Take a look.   Yet, they enjoy the conveniences of Putin's indifference (for most).   
> Putin and the other clans 'friendly' to him don't care about it.  There is no desire for change but to distract other Russians.   I find many Russians are very indifferent or impassive to politics and I suppose, it's understandable, if you think you can't change things.   Still, isn't it better to have a recognition of what's going on?

 Well, you guys don't like "the rich"; it's different for me, I don't like those taking on too much power, that is dictators, authoritarian rules, etc. I'm ok with someone having $100B as long as they don't tell others what to do. Absolute power is evil, but absolute wealth is not.

----------


## Юрка

> Продолжение рецензии по ссылке. (Ахтунг, голая Ильза) vyatsky: Ильза - тигрица из Сибири. Художественный фильм.

 Недавно узнал, что, согласно американской пропаганде, это СССР (а не США) распространял порнографию (наверное с целью подорвать нравственные устои американского общества).

----------


## Eric C.

> Недавно узнал, что, согласно американской пропаганде, это СССР (а не США) распространял порнографию (наверное с целью подорвать нравственные устои американского общества).

 Now both Americans and Russians would agree the most popular phrase in those movies is "Das ist fantastisch"  ::

----------


## Юрка

> ... I got an impression that some people think just because one's rich means they steal someone's property and therefore have to be monitored. Would you agree that such generalization is a bad trend? Everyone should have ability to make as much money as they can using their skills, and no one should be blamed for being richer than someone else. So, my question was solely what that wealth limit that one should exceed to raise hostility from the others is...

 Дело не в количестве денег, а в способе их получения. Но много денег невозможно получить своим трудом. Тут либо паразитизм на своей собственности (когда зарабатывает не человек, а его капитал), либо несправедливое перераспределение того, что заработали другие (менеджеры, не являясь собственниками, могут получать гигантские оклады, бонусы и т.д.).

----------


## maxmixiv

In different countries at different times, very different "systems" can exist. Still they all can be called capitalistic. One can imagine society where single person owns 99.9999% of wealth. It is where we are going to. No wonder that not all are happy. These bags with money have no plans to invest so that society, infrastructure, people could benefit. They just like to watch how numbers on their accounts are growing. In "normal" systems, the richest men DO have a big influence, but this very influence has a lot to add to nation's power.

----------


## Eric C.

> Дело не в количестве денег, а в способе их получения. Но много денег невозможно получить своим трудом. Тут либо паразитизм на своей собственности (когда зарабатывает не человек, а его капитал), либо несправедливое перераспределение того, что заработали другие (менеджеры, не являясь собственниками, могут получать гигантские оклады, бонусы и т.д.).

 Иметь свой капитал работающим на тебя - это тоже честно, при условия что при его накоплении использовались легальные методы. А насчет бонусов менеджеров - я не думаю что они могут быть получены без согласия собственника.

----------


## maxmixiv

Дык рабство ведь тоже было легальным

----------


## Юрка

> Иметь свой капитал работающим на тебя - это тоже честно, при условия что при его накоплении использовались легальные методы.

 Ну, это вопрос философский. Нравственные и юридические аспекты первоначального накопления капитала - это разные вещи. Мы же являемся непосредственными свидетелями того, как происходила и происходит приватизация, то есть отчуждение государственной (общей) собственности в пользу частных лиц. Коммунисты считают всю приватизацию в России несправедливой и предлагают её отменить. Путин предлагает применить чисто юридический подход: если юридические формальности были соблюдены, то новый собственник чист (как в случае Абрамовича). Если не соблюдены, то его можно и нужно преследовать в уголовном порядке (как в случае Ходорковского). "Иначе мы слишком далеко зайдём" - это его фраза из ответа по поводу аморальности приватизации в 90-ые годы. Я например видел, как скупалась земля в той местности, где я отдыхаю летом. Земли бывшего коллективного хозяйства были скуплены московским спекулянтом у местных жителей очень дёшево при активной помощи местных властей, которые наверняка были подкуплены. Юридически там всё чисто, но нормы морали там явно нарушены. Местная власть запугивала людей, обманывала их, рекламировала покупателя (занималась PR). А когда сделка состоялась, маски были сброшены. Новый владелец забыл все свои обещания, начал притеснять людей, запрещать ходить по своим землям. Вот статья про него. Президент Медведев несколько лет назад говорил, что земли сельскохозяйственного назначения при их не использовании в течении нескольких лет должны изыматься у собственников, но реально это не делается.

----------


## Hanna

> Well, you guys don't like "the rich"; it's different for me, I don't like those taking on too much power, that is dictators, authoritarian rules, etc. I'm ok with someone having $100B as long as they don't tell others what to do. Absolute power is evil, but absolute wealth is not.

 So you think that there is a difference between having money, and having power?  
Can you really not see that your guy with $100 billion *has* power. Or your $100 billion annual turnover corporation? Money IS power.  
Who do you think runs the USA for instance? Whoever has the money; corporations or individuals. With the actual people and democracy playing a very distant second fiddle. 
Who would like to pull off the same trick in Brussels as they did in Washington, and are well on their way...  
In the UK, the super rich and very powerful + people who are popular with the establishment have their own Chamber in the Parliament. They can stop new laws and basically choke any initiative they don't like. Virtually everybody who is a billionaire, is also knighted and can have a place there, if they like. All it takes to get in, is a very large donation to some government project. 
The super rich are usually above the law if they commit crimes; they don't usually pay taxes, or only pay as much as they want to.  
Right now I am doing an assignment at a very, very large erm.. international corporation in an extremely lucrative area of business. They are as powerful as the government in many areas. They lobby to get their way, they buy off politicians and businessmen at home and abroad. The state almost certainly to some extent carries out industrial espionage on their behalf and the security services is behind their business in places like Russia and South America.  They are one of the main beneficiaries of the two recent wars/invasions that the UK has been involved in. Interesting "chance". 
In Sweden, we have a family that is incredibly rich and has its tentacles in just about every lucrative business. Their actual family creed (in Latin) is _"To act, but not be noticed"._ It's almost laughable because they really give the game away. 
People know they are rich and influential, but nobody knows just how much. 
I have a couple of friends from that actual family. They are (individually) very nice people and those I know are not personally involved in the family business even if they benefit from it. I would not bash them as individuals, necessarily. But that family is an example of someone who gets in bed with anyone with the slightest level of power and influence, and manipulates them. This family was so shrewd that they even managed used 80 years of almost no-interruption social democracy to knock off the competition and get _richer._ In those days, they had to keep their  money abroad, but lately with the "Moderates" ruling, and this family funding one right-wing "think tank" or national publication after another, they can now keep their money at home and be a bit more open.   *To imagine that rich people exist in isolation, is naive.* 
How did they get rich, how do they managed to stay rich, or get richer? Obviously because they know how to play the system. Hard work and/or brains alone does not make you a multi billionaire - for that you have to be shrewd and ruthless as well, networking at all levels in society. To stay like that for generations you have to raise your kids right for the purpose.  
Look what Facebook, Google and large ISPs had to do to stay on top. Sell out their users private data to security services. It was a price they were willing to pay. 
The give and take between state and capital goes both ways. They are in bed together. Or rowing the same boat as a famous punk song goes.   *And if you love rich people, prepare to start loving the Chinese! * They are just like the family I mention. Not outwardly aggressive or obviously out of control. But they are beginning to buy up major assets in all worthwhile industries in Europe. America is up to its ears in debt to China, and China is the new best friend of many African nations after giving them actual aid on terms the Africans like, in return for stakes in mineral claims. 
They are probably working Russia too, but I don't know exactly how.  
The USA is turning into a debt-ridden, war-obsessed  country run by corporations and billionaires while regular people are getting worse off and public services are crumbling. 
China is running a much more effectively controlled ship, and they are not even in a hurry to get there. 
My point is Money=Power.
Rich people are not the isolated philantropists that you seem to imagine.

----------


## Eric C.

> So you think that there is a difference between having money, and having power?  
> Can you really not see that your guy with $100 billion *has* power. Or your $100 billion annual turnover corporation? Money IS power.  
> Who do you think runs the USA for instance? Whoever has the money; corporations or individuals. With the actual people and democracy playing a very distant second fiddle. 
> Who would like to pull off the same trick in Brussels as they did in Washington, and are well on their way...  
> In the UK, the super rich and very powerful + people who are popular with the establishment have their own Chamber in the Parliament. They can stop new laws and basically choke any initiative they don't like. Virtually everybody who is a billionaire, is also knighted and can have a place there, if they like. All it takes to get in, is a very large donation to some government project. 
> The super rich are usually above the law if they commit crimes; they don't usually pay taxes, or only pay as much as they want to.  
> Right now I am doing an assignment at a very, very large erm.. international corporation in an extremely lucrative area of business. They are as powerful as the government in many areas. They lobby to get their way, they buy off politicians and businessmen at home and abroad. The state almost certainly to some extent carries out industrial espionage on their behalf and the security services is behind their business in places like Russia and South America.  They are one of the main beneficiaries of the two recent wars/invasions that the UK has been involved in. Interesting "chance". 
> In Sweden, we have a family that is incredibly rich and has its tentacles in just about every lucrative business. Their actual family creed (in Latin) is _"To act, but not be noticed"._ It's almost laughable because they really give the game away. 
> People know they are rich and influential, but nobody knows just how much. 
> ...

 I can agree that money can give you some power to some extent, but that's not the power to mess with other ppl's lives. Neither is it the power to break the law and get away with it. When you're rich, you just don't have to break the law, that makes no sense. You've succeeded in life in such a way you can just watch your wealth make even more wealth in a legal market play. If you have say a couple million bucks, you have maybe about a dozen legal ways to make it work for even a bigger wealth of yours. If you have a couple billion bucks, this number is probably hundreds or thousands of ways. Etc. etc. etc. That's what all the major corporations are doing. Btw, speaking of corporations. Look at Microsoft or Apple. I bet ppl like you in the 1970s (and especially hippies) hated "the evil corporations" just about the same way. They said big corporations had taken over everything, there were no ways for small businesses, etc. Well, look at 2 of those small businesses now. Having started from scratch, they've turned into the world's largest software corporations with annual revenue around $100 billion. They were supposed to have no chance to ever make it to this current level back then in the 1970s, but they did, and nothing stopped them. Maybe money's not the problem if people aren't spoiled?

----------


## Hanna

*I don't see that you are making any coherent point, other than re-iterating your admiration for rich people and large corporations.*  
To each his own...If the throwaways of capitalism is what inspires you then I'm sure you'll be able to find interesting challenges working for an oligarch, in the service industry or in a foreign owned sweatshop. To each his own. 
Odds of you building a legal small business into something profitable are heavily against you, even in well established capitalist economies - I think you have a very romanticized view of it. Most businesses fail. Those that don't have extremely hardworking, ruthless, bold and intelligent leaders.  If you fancy those attributes apply to you and envisage that you'll end up a corporate mogul some day yourself, then glad you found a satisfying daydream. Getting Rich is the Opium for the Masses in this day and age. Seems like you are high on it.  
How anyone can find the Russian oligarchs to be inpiring role models is completely beyond me

----------


## Eric C.

What's completely beyond me is how one can think I find Russian oligarchs an inspiring example, while I never said anything about any of them in particular in the first place, and then made an explicit point that none of what I was talking about was linked to any of them. That's the worst case of misunderstanding and word twisting I've ever encountered on this forum, and I believe it's being done on purpose, out of someone's manipulative intentions.

----------


## 14Russian

> In Sweden, we have a family (?) that is incredibly rich and has its tentacles in just about every lucrative business. Their actual family creed (in Latin) is _"To act, but not be noticed"._ It's almost laughable because they really give the game away. 
> People know they are rich and influential, but nobody knows just how much. 
> I have a couple of friends from that actual family. They are (individually) very nice people and those I know are not personally involved in the family business even if they benefit from it. I would not bash them as individuals, necessarily. But that family is an example of someone who gets in bed with anyone with the slightest level of power and influence, and manipulates them. This family was so shrewd that they even managed used 80 years of almost no-interruption social democracy to knock off the competition and get _richer._ In those days, they had to keep their  money abroad, but lately with the "Moderates" ruling, and this family funding one right-wing "think tank" or national publication after another, they can now keep their money at home and be a bit more open.

 Who are you talking about?  
"...and this family funding one right-wing "think tank" or national publication after another?"
In Sweden?   LOL! (Deleted. L.)

----------


## Hanna

If you are Swedish you really ought to already know; if you are not, it's all the same to you, isn't it. 
And if you are Swedish, this article from today illustrates pretty well what's happening. Kanadensiskt larm: Svensk hälsa hotad | Nyheter | Aftonbladet
Even Canada is warning Sweden about the "ideological u-turn" and it's affect on national health and a number of other factors. However instead of caring about social equality, public welfare etc, we are supposed to care about "choice" and about the latest and greatest politically correct concepts such as gay issues. All the while class divides are growing and everything that previous generations spent 100 years creating -- one of the fairest and safest societies to ever exist ---- are being sold out to the highest bidders, from abroad. And it's not even necessary.

----------


## 14Russian

> If you are Swedish you really ought to already know; if you are not, it's all the same to you, isn't it. 
> And if you are Swedish, this article from today illustrates pretty well what's happening. Kanadensiskt larm: Svensk hälsa hotad | Nyheter | Aftonbladet
> Even Canada is warning Sweden about the "ideological u-turn" and it's affect on national health and a number of other factors. However instead of caring about social equality, public welfare etc, we are supposed to care about "choice" and about the latest and greatest politically correct concepts such as gay issues. All the while class divides are growing and everything that previous generations spent 100 years creating -- one of the fairest and safest societies to ever exist ---- are being sold out to the highest bidders, from abroad. And it's not even necessary.

 Whatever.   Can you be more vague?   That is not a 'right-wing' problem or created by the right.   There's only two right-wing parties in Sweden, neither which have much influence at all in Governing or policy decisions.   An alleged third, the Sweden Democrats, are a Pro-Israel group and a 'phony right-wing' party which panders to the few Swedes who don't want to vote for leftist parties but do anyway in ignorance. 
You quoted Aftonbladet which is a mainstream publication there and is owned by Schibsted, which is controlled, operated and owned by big banks.   The other major media company/corp. is owned by the family, Bonnier, which do I really have to explain that one? 
Where is your 'right-wing U-turn' here?   LOL!   The problem, is these interest groups and Elites have promoted high spending and runaway multiculturalism which has exasperated your Welfare system and it can't be sustained as is.   I have discussed how it is with a Norwegian friend and he goes to private med clinics whenever seeking health services.   The public system is likely inefficient and ineffective as it is in Canada and elsewhere.   It's needed or subsidized care is beneficial to an extent but the Government waste cancels out the usefulness.   Sweden has decided to open its doors for anyone from Syria and it is more evidence of the stupid, mindless thought process from Swedes!   How come Swedes are so stupid and mindless to bankrupt their Welfare system and destroy their society?!?   LOL!   The population is brainwashed and has been indoctrinated fully and a large part of it is controlling information and how it's presented (i.e. media) and that is all leftist propaganda.   You can't criticize it or you are labelled a 'neo-nazi,' extremist or something like that.  
Russians don't care about this topic, though, but it is food for thought.   Putin pursues his own model much like this without the 'Social Democracy' (socialist) version but it's more or less the same idea.

----------


## Hanna

Thanks for confirming your nationality. I was wondering. 
And for the record, there are some interesting parallels with Russia - I responded to your comment because you particularly singled out that paragraph. The big difference, is that most intelligent Russians are pretty aware and cynical about what's going on with their country, in terms of media and the other factors you mention. The same cannot be said for Swedes in most cases. I am not going to get into an ideological debate with you but leave you with a tip:  
With the views you seem to have, you'd better make sure you are set up with insurances and well filled savings account so you can afford the new "choice driven" economy. And before you get on any high horses wrt ideology, consider what you've already received by the welfare state you seem to despise. Would you have gone to university, if you'd have had to pay for it?  Would your parents?  The real price, is 180,000 SEK per year. How would you have got hold of that, and paid your bills while at the same time studying. I won't even go there with medical care which millions of people in the US are losing sleep over but has been handed to you on a silver platter by the welfare state you despise. You won't appreciate it until you lose it. But by all means, enjoy the "choices" and don't forget to save every penny - if your dreams of living in a miniature replica of the USA come true, you will need it.

----------


## Deborski

> With the views you seem to have, you'd better make sure you are set up with insurances and well filled savings account so you can afford the new "choice driven" economy. And before you get on any high horses wrt ideology, consider what you've already received by the welfare state you seem to despise. Would you have gone to university, if you'd have had to pay for it?  Would your parents?  The real price, is 180,000 SEK per year. How would you have got hold of that, and paid your bills while at the same time studying. I won't even go there with medical care which millions of people in the US are losing sleep over but has been handed to you on a silver platter by the welfare state you despise. You won't appreciate it until you lose it. But by all means, enjoy the "choices" and don't forget to save every penny - if your dreams of living in a miniature replica of the USA come true, you will need it.

 My husband and I were responsible American citizens.  We both worked hard and never accepted any handouts.  Then one day my husband caught a virus which settled in his heart, damaging it and causing him to have severe arrhythmia.  For three years his condition worsened, and although doctors tried every procedure they could think of to help him they finally told him that his only hope to continue living would be a heart transplant.  He was hospitalized for nine consecutive months while he waited for a heart.  By then he had congestive heart failure and I worried every day that he would die.  I continued to work while he was hospitalized and paid for his insurance, which - since he was now on an extended medical leave of absence - was only available through a program called COBRA and cost more than $1200 per month.  He died, and was brought back to life, five times.  They installed two artificial hearts - Ventricular Assist Devices (VADs), one for his right and left ventricles, to keep him alive until he finally got a real heart.  He chest was sliced open and stapled shut five times and he was on life support for 41 days following the installation of the VADs.   
He finally received a heart transplant and, though he worked hard to start walking again (all of his muscles had completely atrophied) so that he could return to work, his employers informed him that they had fired him while he was in the hospital and he had no job to go back to.  He had been a loyal employee for 15 years but they cut him off because they did not want to pay for his insurance.  The medical bills began to pour in, and even with the insurance which I had struggled to pay for, our out of pocket cost was $500,000.  The total cost was $4 million and from what we have learned, his insurance defaulted and never was able to pay for that.  We were forced to file for bankruptcy and we lost everything in our savings and almost lost our home. 
It does not matter how "responsible" you are, how much you put away in your savings, or how hard you work - tragedy can strike out of a clear blue sky and I for one am very, very grateful for the social benefits which are in place, even though they are lacking when compared to other countries.  My husband was granted disability and that has meant the difference between eating or going hungry many times. 
People who think everything should be privatized and who blame all of our economic woes on the poor or the sick (instead of the last decade of nonstop wars in foreign countries) are living in a bubble of non-reality.  They think that if you are just responsible and hard working, everything will be OK.  They judge people like me and my husband and would like to cut all social programs and leave people like us homeless or dead, I suppose.  Without Medicare and Disability, my husband would not be able to afford the $2,000 worth of prescription drugs he must take every month so that his body does not reject his new heart.  But I suppose that the ultra-wealthy, who have millions of dollars in their banks, do not have to worry about such petty and trifling concerns and can just consign the rest of us away while they gamble with our economy as if it were one big game of gin - winner take all.

----------


## Hanna

OMG what a horrific story. That should make certain people think twice what they wish for -- and that's how the glamourized "choice" pans out for real people. Fortunately people like 14Russian is in a very tiny minority.    

> He had been a loyal employee for 15 years but they cut him off because they did not want to pay for his insurance.

   Capitalism showing it's REAL face.  It's not whether or not he's an employee that says he should get healthcare. He's a human being and that's enough. Living in a rich country that can pay for endless wars, for space programs and and lord knows what else. So there are resources to cover the cost for his care.  
Smiling faces of pretty nurses and re-assuring doctors in glossy insurance pamphlets is the propaganda; and they won't even talk to you, let alone smile, unless you have the insurance, or hundreds of thousands in the bank to pay up. Imagine having to prove you can pay, before they'll treat you - I understand this happens in the US.  
Cost to you and your husband in the UK would have been £0. In most other European countries, 0-200 USD in TOTAL. Yes, the difference is tax sponsored, but it means that nobody will ever be denied treatment, and the treatment will be the same, regardless of who you are. There is no need to lose any sleep over hospital care; if you need it you'll get it, and you will never have to sell your house or anything else to pay for it.   *All human lives are worth the same!* One human life is not worth more than another, just because that person has more money in the bank. I had to spend a month in a hospital as a kid, and shared a room with the daughter of a very rich celebrity, and the daughter of an immigrant taxi driver. We had similar conditions and got exactly the same treatment.  
The medicines your husband needs would have cost $10 per batch you collect at the pharmacy, in England (can be covering several months), or free in Scotland. In Sweden you pay the real cost up to $100 after that, whatever medicine you need, is free for you, for a year. 
I think healthcare is more or less free in Russia, from what I've read here and elsewhere. Standard is OK, but could be improved. Don't know about Ukraine, but in Belarus it's essentially free, including the meds. Standard is not gold plated but acceptable.  
The American view on healthcare is INCOMPREHENSIBLE to everyone this side of the pond.  
I read an article in a Swedish Christian paper, trying to explain why Christians in the States hate "Obamacare". Apparently the idea is that if the state provides, then people become dependent on the state, rather than on God. So for that's reason they hate it. It makes no sense to me. What if God is using the State to provide the healthcare? Every other hospital is named for a Christian or biblical figure for goodness sake. And what about the Good Samaritan? Public healthcare is completely in the spirit of what he did - that's Jesus' own parable. Public healthcare is allowing us all to be like the Good Samaritan towards each other. What could be more Christlike on the health front? As with many other issues, these people appear to lose the plot.

----------


## 14Russian

> Thanks for confirming your nationality. I was wondering. 
> And for the record, there are some interesting parallels with Russia - I responded to your comment because you particularly singled out that paragraph. The big difference, is that most intelligent Russians are pretty aware and cynical about what's going on with their country, in terms of media and the other factors you mention. The same cannot be said for Swedes in most cases. I am not going to get into an ideological debate with you but leave you with a tip:  
> With the views you seem to have, you'd better make sure you are set up with insurances and well filled savings account so you can afford the new "choice driven" economy. And before you get on any high horses wrt ideology, consider what you've already received by the welfare state you seem to despise. Would you have gone to university, if you'd have had to pay for it?  Would your parents?  The real price, is 180,000 SEK per year. How would you have got hold of that, and paid your bills while at the same time studying. I won't even go there with medical care which millions of people in the US are losing sleep over but has been handed to you on a silver platter by the welfare state you despise. You won't appreciate it until you lose it. But by all means, enjoy the "choices" and don't forget to save every penny - if your dreams of living in a miniature replica of the USA come true, you will need it.

 Because you'd be destroyed.   ::    So, you didn't even really read the post.   I don't need your tip and you didn't bother to read the post fully, obviously. 
But, you know that Russians are 'aware' of what's going on, yeah, okay.   You are pathetic to try and 'score points' based on nothing.   No backbone, no knowledge, no nothing.  ::    Actually, there are many who do but probably not based on what reasons you have.   The protests in Russia show that they are at least aware, many of them.   They are to be commended too, because unlike some of the clueless people in other countries, they are at least, not apathetic.   That is the difference though with your assertion and mine.   You base yours on nothing and I am at least trying to illustrate some reference.   I think, when Russians are out protesting in the thousands against Putin's rule and against the destruction and neglect of their country, that it shows they know something is seriously wrong.   Also, my questioning of how many are unaware is based on what other Russians have told me or comments that many have made (not directly to me).  
I have had many discussions with various Russians and informed myself reading several sources.   It's not meant to demean or ridicule those who are 'unaware.'   It's meant to help.  Often, you need a kick in the butt or a wake-up call in order to 'snap out of it' and enlighten yourself.   
Anyway, you're another example of how clueless many Swedes are.   'Can't even understand or have a clue when reading, too.... that's sad.

----------


## Eric C.

> I think it's more or less free in Russia, from what I've read here and elsewhere. Standard is OK, but could be improved. Don't know about Ukraine, but in Belarus it's essentially free, including the meds. Standard is not gold plated but decent.

 I agree that everyone's life is worth the same. But did you ever wonder why hundreds if not thousands of citizens of those countries try to collect amounts like hundreds of thousands of $ and go to a clinic somewhere else, should anything serious happen to them? Because the healthcare system there is terrible! It can treat cases like cold or flu, or some emergency cases, but if it comes to a complex surgery, that's it. If someone needed a heart transplant surgery like the one Deb described, they wouldn't do it there for either $500K or $4M. That would just be technically impossible. You can say the healthcare system in the U.S. needs a lot of improvements, but please, don't bring it down to the CIS area level.

----------


## 14Russian

> It does not matter how "responsible" you are, how much you put away in your savings, or how hard you work - tragedy can strike out of a clear blue sky and I for one am very, very grateful for the social benefits which are in place, even though they are lacking when compared to other countries.  My husband was granted disability and that has meant the difference between eating or going hungry many times.

 It doesn't matter whether you believe in a totally public (subsidized) system or if you want a 'mixed' system or one wants a libertarian/totally private system, it's always the same.   You need it paid for if you want a 'social safety net.'   Since, you and Hanna are both 'liberals' in the 'American' or 'Western' sense of the word, you just don't get it.   You are totally clueless. 
But, I presented a theory or reason why the system in Sweden is crumbling and she had no clue.   Still couldn't comprehend it.   ::    That is the problem and why the system is breaking.  
You think it's a simplified system of the rich beating down the poor.   Yes, it is but it's more than that.   The public and private system works in different ways and unfortunately, Governments utilize crony capitalism and many leftist policies to bankrupt the public system.   One of the most noticeable consequences is what happens to public healthcare.

----------


## Deborski

> The American view on healthcare is INCOMPREHENSIBLE to everyone this side of the pond.  
> I read an article in a Swedish Christian paper, trying to explain why Christians in the States hate "Obamacare". Apparently the idea is that if the state provides, then people become dependent on the state, rather than on God. So for that's reason they hate it. It makes no sense to me. What if God is using the State to provide the healthcare? Every other hospital is named for a Christian or biblical figure for goodness sake. And what about the Good Samaritan? Public healthcare is completely in the spirit of what he did - that's Jesus' own parable. Public healthcare is allowing us all to be like the Good Samaritan towards each other. What could be more Christlike on the health front? As with many other issues, these people appear to lose the plot.

 
It's incompressible to me, too.  The right-wing "christians" do not seem to have anything in common with the person they claim to follow, Jesus.  Their idol is money, and their prophet is Ayn Rand, and their virtue is selfishness.  They have a cruel streak, really, and they have shaped their brand of Christianity to justify their cruelty.  But in reality they are exactly the same as the pharisees who despised Jesus and had him crucified. If they ran into Jesus today, they'd do the same thing all over again, and gleefully. 
In the good state of Missouri, known for having one of the highest concentrations of "christians" in the entire "bible belt,"  the leaders refused to accept federal funds for the Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) but they did fork out millions to pay for better chemicals to be used in lethal injection of people.  They are against paying any tax money to help the sick, but they are not opposed to using tax money to kill people.  It says a lot about their "christianity."

----------


## Lampada

> It doesn't matter whether you believe in a totally public (subsidized) system or if you want a 'mixed' system or one wants a libertarian/totally private system, it's always the same. You need it paid for if you want a 'social safety net.' Since, you and Hanna are both 'liberals' in the 'American' or 'Western' sense of the word, you just don't get it. *You are totally clueless.* 
> But, I presented a theory or reason why the system in Sweden is crumbling and *she had no clue. Still couldn't comprehend it.*  That is the problem and why the system is breaking.  
> You think it's a simplified system of the rich beating down the poor. Yes, it is but it's more than that. The public and private system works in different ways and unfortunately, Governments utilize crony capitalism and many leftist policies to bankrupt the public system. One of the most noticeable consequences is what happens to public healthcare.

   

> Because you'd be destroyed.     So, you didn't even really read the post.   I don't need your tip and you didn't bother to read the post fully, obviously. 
> But, you know that Russians are 'aware' of what's going on, yeah, okay.   *You are pathetic to try and 'score points' based on nothing.   No backbone, no knowledge, no nothing.*    Actually, there are many who do but probably not based on what reasons you have.   The protests in Russia show that they are at least aware, many of them.   They are to be commended too, because unlike some of the clueless people in other countries, they are at least, not apathetic.   That is the difference though with your assertion and mine.   *You base yours on nothing* and I am at least trying to illustrate some reference.   I think, when Russians are out protesting in the thousands against Putin's rule and against the destruction and neglect of their country, that it shows they know something is seriously wrong.   Also, my questioning of how many are unaware is based on what other Russians have told me or comments that many have made (not directly to me).  
> I have had many discussions with various Russians and informed myself reading several sources.   It's not meant to demean or ridicule those who are 'unaware.'   It's meant to help.  *Often, you need a kick in the butt or a wake-up call in order to 'snap out of it' and enlighten yourself.*   
> Anyway,* you're another example of how clueless many Swedes are*.   *'Can't even understand or have a clue when reading, too*.... that's sad.

 You have to contain your anger!  It's like you are have a chip on your shoulder.  
It's sickening and destroys everybody's good opinion about our forum.   *Take it as a warning.* 
I hope Hanna developed a thicker skin by now to take your attitude and not to get upset.   
Sorry Hannochka, I want to keep this post as a sample of what we have from 14Russian.

----------


## Paul G.

That's because the motto of the US is "they eat each other" (c). And nowdays it needs an addition: "just for fun". 
Some hot news, as I like:  Calif. police shoot, kill 13-year-old with fake rifle - CBS News  _California sheriff's officials and family members say deputies shot and killed a 13-year-old boy who was carrying a replica assault weapon. 
Two Sonoma County deputies saw the boy walking with the replica weapon at about 3 p.m. local time Tuesday in Santa Rosa. Lt. Dennis O'Leary says they repeatedly ordered him to drop what appeared to be a rifle before firing several rounds. 
The boy fell to the ground. Deputies handcuffed him and began administering first aid, but he was pronounced dead at the scene._ 
"...handcuffed him and began administering first aid..." - they handcuffed a half dead boy? That's merely amazing. The Gestapo is alive. I'm not that young to be astonished with all such things, but news from the US surprise me all the time.

----------


## Deborski

> That's because the motto of the US is "they eat each other" (c). And nowdays it needs an addition: "just for fun". 
> Some hot news, as I like:  Calif. police shoot, kill 13-year-old with fake rifle - CBS News  _California sheriff's officials and family members say deputies shot and killed a 13-year-old boy who was carrying a replica assault weapon. 
> Two Sonoma County deputies saw the boy walking with the replica weapon at about 3 p.m. local time Tuesday in Santa Rosa. Lt. Dennis O'Leary says they repeatedly ordered him to drop what appeared to be a rifle before firing several rounds. 
> The boy fell to the ground. Deputies handcuffed him and began administering first aid, but he was pronounced dead at the scene._ 
> "...handcuffed him and began administering first aid..." - they handcuffed a half dead boy? That's merely amazing. The Gestapo is alive. I'm not that young to be astonished with all such things, but news from the US surprise me all the time.

 I wish I could say such stories surprised me... but they do not, anymore. 
There was a time, when I was very young, when I respected police officers.  We had a TV-show back then called Adam-12, and if you watch this short clip, it can give you an idea of what cops used to be like.   They were much more community-oriented back then.  In Los Angeles, where Adam-12 was filmed, their motto was "to protect and to serve."     
Some of it may have been propaganda, certainly.  I grew up in Los Angeles and not all of the police were as kind as the two guys in this show.  BUT... compared to today's paramilitary police who shoot first before asking questions, who don't even bother to read people their Miranda rights anymore... it's like a lost dream. 
And I wish this militarization was only an American problem, but whenever I turn on the news I see the same crap all around the world with cops.  They look and act like gestapo and they stomp all over people who peacefully protest.

----------


## Deborski

Speaking of over-zealous cops...  http://rt.com/usa/uc-davis-pike-comp-641/   
According to this article and others, the cop who assaulted several Occupy Wall Street protesters at a university in California was awarded $38,000 for _HIS_ "pain and suffering."  Apparently all the negative publicity he got from spraying people in the face with burning hot pepper spray _while they were sitting down_ was just too much for him to handle.

----------


## Eric C.

> That's because the motto of the US is "they eat each other" (c). And nowdays it needs an addition: "just for fun". 
> Some hot news, as I like:  Calif. police shoot, kill 13-year-old with fake rifle - CBS News  _California sheriff's officials and family members say deputies shot and killed a 13-year-old boy who was carrying a replica assault weapon. 
> Two Sonoma County deputies saw the boy walking with the replica weapon at about 3 p.m. local time Tuesday in Santa Rosa. Lt. Dennis O'Leary says they repeatedly ordered him to drop what appeared to be a rifle before firing several rounds. 
> The boy fell to the ground. Deputies handcuffed him and began administering first aid, but he was pronounced dead at the scene._ 
> "...handcuffed him and began administering first aid..." - they handcuffed a half dead boy? That's merely amazing. The Gestapo is alive. I'm not that young to be astonished with all such things, but news from the US surprise me all the time.

 You forget to mention that just a few days ago, another 12 y.o. kid committed a shooting with a real gun at school and killed several people (I don't remember what state that was in); I think though, the cops shouldn't have fired at that fake gun owner, tasers would've been more than enough. Even if that was a real rifle, illegal possession of a gun and disobedience are not punished by capital sentence.

----------


## Hanna

> In the good state of Missouri, known for having one of the highest concentrations of "christians" in the entire "bible belt,"  the leaders refused to accept federal funds for the Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) but they did fork out millions to pay for better chemicals to be used in lethal injection of people.  They are against paying any tax money to help the sick, but they are not opposed to using tax money to kill people.  It says a lot about their "christianity."

 A bit off topic, but very interesting to hear. Some of the views of these Christians are so offputting that it makes me doubt my own faith. What if they got it right, you know? At the end of the day, God is sometimes showing a really harsh side in the old testament, for instance. I once visited a Christian forum, and these people were right up there with some of the most radical republicans we see here, plus some and with faith to spur them on. It's miles from what anyone I met face2face actually believes, but because they are so strong in numbers in Christianity, they tend to set the tone a bit. Hence that article I read - trying to make sense of them. Plus it's the language issue - their views are easily accessible, while people with a  more similar interpretation to me, tend to write in other languages that I don't speak. Even more puzzling,many of them aren't well to do themselves, and could become financial victims of a medical disaster any time. But on this one I am just confused, not worked up. Whatever is done on this matter is happening within the borders of the US, to Americans - so it's not my problem.

----------


## Юрка

> I read an article in a Swedish Christian paper, trying to explain why Christians in the States hate "Obamacare". Apparently the idea is that if the state provides, then people become dependent on the state, rather than on God. So for that's reason they hate it. It makes no sense to me. What if God is using the State to provide the healthcare?

 Я неверующий, но могу предположить, каковы их мотивы. Возможно, что они считают неправильным любой способ уклониться от божественного наказания, от ответственности за свои грехи и свою жизнь. Поэтому им может доставлять удовольствие наблюдать как люди мучаются, болеют и умирают, ибо они грешники (в соотвествии с доктриной христианства), а бог не может быть несправедлив. 
P.S. Что касается моего мнения, то любое философское утверждение не может быть доказано или опровергнуто. Это в общем известный факт.

----------


## Deborski

> But on this one I am just confused, not worked up. Whatever is done on this matter is happening within the borders of the US, to Americans - so it's not my problem.

 On the contrary, I think this hateful, judgmental attitude by America's right-wing "christians" has a profound impact on the world outside.  They are the same ones who constantly push for war, and some of them actually believe they are "helping God" to bring about the final apocalypse of mankind.  They are so fanatical, that they actually want to make it happen...

----------


## Hanna

> On the contrary, I think this hateful, judgmental  attitude by America's right-wing "christians" has a profound impact on  the world outside.  They are the same ones who constantly push for war,  and some of them actually believe they are "helping God" to bring about  the final apocalypse of mankind.  They are so fanatical, that they  actually want to make it happen...

 Yeah, but plenty of American Christians are not like that though! I  wouldn't want to blackpaint the whole lot. For example Quakers,  Mennonites, Jehovas Witnesses.... the Amish people, and probably many  more that I don't know about are pacifists. There are some other high  profile Christians who are against wars as well. Ron Paul, I think, for  instance, but I don't know too much about his other views.   
There is a church here in my neighbourhood that I go to sometimes, and  it has some kind of vice pastor who preaches occassionally and runs some  groups and charities. This man is American and once he started banging  on about "our troops"  (meaning both British and US) in Afghanistan, and  how one person came to faith when he was under attack by the Taliban or  something schmoozy like that. He described the Taliban as "pure evil"  -  ex US- allies and people who are trying to fight a foreign invasion. He  had some kind of point which I've forgotten, but he was taking sides in  this war, in church.  
Myself and a few other people started giving each other meaningful  glances and I was EXTREMELY close to just getting up and walking out. I  am not a liberation theologist or Jesus comrade, but it's certainly  better than these fanatical right wing people. But it's hard, since I  agree with their views on some other matters - but on this, no.  
And I totally agree with you on their apocalyptical madness. They are  more extreme zionists than many Jews that live in Israel. w00t!! If God  wants to bring about the apocalypse per the book Revelation, he can take  care of it without some war hawk Christians with nukes and drones...  The other verse they should read is the one about how "no man will know  when that time is, not even the Son". etc, etc. So they can predict it  all they want. These people make me wonder if Marx didn't have a good  point about religion being like opium. In the case of these people, they  are high on twisted religion. If they are going to abuse Christianity  like that, then they are to Christianity what jihadists are to Islam.  
By the way; I think it's tragic that you lost your faith because of  experiences with idiotic Christians. Hope you don't think I'm like that  and that you'll reconsider at some point. You can't judge all Christians  on those you came across. There are some very cool and radical  Christians who you'd feel right at home with.    

> Я неверующий, но могу предположить, каковы их мотивы.   Возможно, что они считают неправильным любой способ уклониться от   божественного наказания, от ответственности за свои грехи и свою жизнь.   Поэтому им может доставлять удовольствие наблюдать как люди мучаются,   болеют и умирают, ибо они грешники (в соотвествии с доктриной   христианства), а бог не может быть несправедлив. 
> P.S. Что касается моего мнения, то любое философское утверждение не   может быть доказано или опровергнуто. Это в общем известный   факт.

 I don't think most Christians would be like that, but some are: Health  and Wealth Gospel - where ministers go on TV and hint about how illness  can be a punishment from God, along with poverty. Don't know if  you  have that in Russia - very vulgar, so hopefully not! I'll never forget  the first time I saw such a broadcast. It is not real Christianity. 
The story of the Good Samaritan shows that the Christian spirit is to to  make sure that anyone who needs it gets healthcare, no matter what.  Samaritans were a people that regular people didn't like. A bit like  gypsies. I really like this story, so just for fun:   Parable of the  Good Samaritan in easy Russian, from some "easy" translation I found:    *От Луки 10:25-37*    *Притча о милосердном самаритянине*  25 И   вот один законоучитель встал и начал испытывать Иисуса, говоря:   «Учитель! Как я должен поступать, чтобы унаследовать жизнь вечную?» 26 Иисус ответил ему: «Что записано в Законе? Что читаешь ты там?» 27 И ответил тот: «„Люби Господа Бога своего всем сердцем своим, и всей душой своей, и всей силой своей, и всем разумом своим”, [a] а также „люби ближнего своего, как самого себя” [b]». 28 Иисус же сказал ему: «Ты ответил верно. Поступай так и будешь жить». 29 Но законоучитель, желая оправдаться, спросил Иисуса: «А кто мой ближний?»  30 На  это Иисус ответил: «Один человек шёл из  Иерусалима в Иерихон и попал в  руки разбойникам, которые сорвали с  него одежду, избили и ушли, оставив  его полумёртвого лежать на земле. 31 Случайно той дорогой проходил один священник. Увидев избитого, он ушёл прочь и не остановился, чтобы помочь ему. 32 Пришёл на то место также и левит и, увидев избитого, обошёл его, не остановившись помочь ему. 33 Но некий самаритянин, находившийся в пути, проходил мимо и, увидев этого человека, сжалился над ним. 34 Подойдя   к нему, он перевязал ему раны, омывая их оливковым маслом и вином и,   посадив на своего осла, привёз его на постоялый двор и позаботился о   нём. 35 На  следующий день он дал два динария хозяину  постоялого двора, сказав:  „Позаботься об этом человеке. И если  истратишь на него денег сверх  этого, то отдам тебе, когда вернусь”. 36 Кто из этих троих, по-твоему, был ближний тому, кто попался в руки к разбойникам?» 37 Законоучитель сказал: «Тот, кто сжалился над ним». И сказал ему Иисус: «Иди и поступай так же».

----------


## Deborski

> There is a church here in my neighbourhood that I go to sometimes, and it has some kind of vice pastor who preaches occassionally and runs some groups and charities. This man is American and once he started banging on about "our troops"  (meaning both British and US) in Afghanistan, and how one person came to faith when he was under attack by the Taliban or something schmoozy like that. He described the Taliban as "pure evil"  - ex US- allies and people who are trying to fight a foreign invasion. He had some kind of point which I've forgotten, but he was taking sides in this war, in church.

 He probably thought the Taliban were "freedom fighters" during the Soviet-Afghan war...
It's funny how the labels change depending on who is killing whom... and who does the reporting...  osama.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Samaritans were a people that regular people didn't like.* A bit like  gypsies. I really like this story, so just for fun:   Parable of the  Good Samaritan in easy Russian, from some "easy" translation I found:

 Thanks very much for posting that, Hanna! I would consider this to be one of Jesus's most important parables -- and also, incidentally, a parable that seems to be original to him (whereas some of the other sayings/parables of Jesus were most likely borrowed from the Jewish rabbinical tradition).  
The only problem is that some people nowadays forget that the Samaritans were outsiders that nobody liked, and (at least in English), "Samaritan" is sometimes used as a synonym for "nice person." So, it often makes sense to change the identities of the injured traveler and the helpful stranger, depending on your audience. 
E.g., If I were speaking to an audience of conservative evangelical Christians, I might make the injured person a conservative evangelical Christian, while the helpful stranger is a gay drag queen. But speaking to an audience of liberal secularists, I'd make the injured person a gay drag queen and the stranger would be a conservative Evangelical. In other words, the "Samaritan" should be a member of a group that most of the audience will find it difficult to identify with -- that's the whole point of the story. 
An Arab cartoonist who works under the name "Abu Mahjoob" clearly understood what the parable is about**:   
(and, mind you, if you check out his other work, the guy is definitely not very pro-Western!)

----------


## Юрка

> The story of the Good Samaritan shows that the Christian spirit is...

 Каково назначение притчи (не только этой, а всех христианских притч)? Изменить человека, изменить стереотип поведения, который вырабатывался тысячи и миллионы лет. В человеке остались старые стереотипы, рефлексы, алгоритмы, эмоции, которые помогали ему выживать тысячи лет (бронзовый век, каменный век и т.д.). Опыт многих поколений говорит нам "убей" и "укради" (особенно у чужих), а книжка говорит противоположное. Но изменить человека за 2 тысячи лет невозможно. Поэтому мы имеем сейчас так называемых христиан (и так называемых мусульман и прочих), которые на самом деле являются людьми со старыми страстями. А любую философию можно приспособить под эти старые страсти и стереотипы поведения. В том числе и Библию и Коран. Казалось бы, там всё зафиксировано, но есть тысячи трактовок, благодаря которым и пацифист и людоед найдёт себе что-то близкое в священных книгах. 
Поэтому я не считаю, что среди христиан должно быть больше добрых людей, чем среди прочх. Все люди одинаковые, разные у них только флаги.

----------

